# get together this weekend



## ehp (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi guys i guess John and i are going to get together this weekend done at his place and run somesaws and video then for the site , if anyone wants to come just email me and i will tell you where to go
the wood size should be around 12in to 14 in for the bigger saws
10 to 12 in for the little saws
we would like to see guys there just for fun
ps being lots of clothes


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey Ed, let john win one race.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Jan 20, 2004)

John has come along way on running a racesaw now so he should be able to hold his own 
the only problem is he has bigger saws than me to play with 
i am only going to bring the 346 and 357 maybe a 3120 stroker ,it depends on the cold for the stroker


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Ed, ya, it's going to be cold, but it's no biggy though, cause the heated garage is only a few feet away.
Welcome one and all. And remember, this ain't no fairy tale. lol
It would be nice if I had a 357 too Ed, but the competition is getting too thick I believe, so until then, I guess saws are floating in space, sorta like the Sputnik.
And why wouldn't they be?
John


----------



## Dennis (Jan 21, 2004)

See Robert...told ya gypo couldn't keep a secret!! Now I am not going.


----------



## Pacific (Jan 21, 2004)

I like that cartoon  

Cutting firewood is a money loosing back busting job I will only cut firewood by the hour if I get 20 per hour I will buck firewood


----------



## tony marks (Jan 21, 2004)

u boys get on down with it.. im sure most of us would love to just stand around an watch the goin ons..but the heated garage wood be necessary.. 
it either be that,, or spend my time lugging logs all over the dang place to keep warm..i knowu would love to have a u a mule working while u relaxed sippin whatever u pleasure is.. yall have a god time an ritus a letter ,,i mean take us some pics.. if u get u camera thawed out.. i assume u heated keyboards an saws workin fine..


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

you have a 357 ?
where i never seen it , it would be nice if you did then we can compare apples to apples not some little piss assed 57 cc to a 250 honda, it just some how does not seem fair?


----------



## Toneman (Jan 21, 2004)

I may drop by John and Ehp. 
What time will you guys be starting up the saws?
Tony


----------



## dbabcock (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah Dennis; now John's going to get mad at John and Ed for letting the secret out. I suspect that either John won't show up at it his own place, or we'll get reports of woods modded 2100's with bad carbs beating alcohol burning full race 3120 strokers. 15 frame per second still cameras in "movie mode" will be passed off as frame-accurate video for "proof". Just another meaningless publicity stunt here.


----------



## John Lambert (Jan 21, 2004)

Zypo, you have the biggest yap from Oakville to Owen Sound.
Get a grip will you, there are certian unsavory characters I don't want around here, like Rich Hoffman, Dozer Dunn, Woodsjunkie and Silly Putty, not to mention that creep Cahoon.
How are you going to win any races if you invite the competition?
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

if you got any of those wood 's 2100 that will be a 3120 stroker , how much do you want for it and how many of them do you have.


no it is just for fun and to keep in shape for running saws later on
Now John, Dennis can come , i would like to see what he thinks of our lovely weather here, it is just beautiful here 31 below this morning


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Lambert _
> *Zypo, you have the biggest yap from Oakville to Owen Sound.
> Get a grip will you, there are certian unsavory characters I don't want around here, like Rich Hoffman, Dozer Dunn, Woodsjunkie and Silly Putty, not to mention that creep Cahoon.
> How are you going to win any races if you invite the competition?
> John *



Thanx John for the ringing endorsement!


----------



## Crofter (Jan 21, 2004)

I'd sure like to take in the festivities but it is seven hours drive from home to Gypos. The fire in the woodstove would likely be out when I returned or more likely the wife would have found another old geiser to stuff the stove so I better pass this one.

Frank


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 21, 2004)

The firewood business is working out very well for me. Secret is, having a couple good saws, a compact 4x4 tractor with a front end loader, a 6,000 LB capacity dual axle trailor, and a wife who is willing to run the tractor!! We are cutting about $400.00 per week during the cold seasons, and we are only out cutting about 2 hours per day. Its great!!


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

John how much wood do i need to bring? 
have you got the 2100KD ready again or are we running it next time
i have got some nice white wood here , i think it is the frost that is making it white but it cuts ok
you should let woodsjunkie come so we can see how far his 346 is behind your 346KD
it is on sunday , i have to talk to John and see when on sunday because i am not sure if any of you know this but he is a preacher also, besides a chainsaw racer guru and i am not sure when he is out of church but i would think noon should be okay . i am sure he will let us know if different
any luck finding a 357 John ?


----------



## John Lambert (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Ed, I'm all pumped up and ready. WJ can come as can everyone else. No 357 as yet, but should have one soon.
12 oclock sounds good. Tony, come on over. Jenson 3000, bring the whole crew, even Newton.
For directions call John at: 905 702 8357.
John


----------



## tony marks (Jan 21, 2004)

dang john u full o surprises .. or was that a joke bout u preaching.. never tried it myself.. but showing u butt on the forum dont, in my opinion make u disqualified to preach.. are u preachin bout saws or people or theology or what.. none o my buisiness so if u dont answer ,,i consider the subject closed..just curious.:angel:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 21, 2004)

Gypo, Always pull your tape before bucking the butt off!, and ring your cut or underbuck to avoid slabbing. You must be practicing your racing cuts for this weekend. Good Luck! Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi Dennis, the nice thing about the slabbing is that I have instant firewood, plus when I leave the tape in it wraps around the log as it rolls downhill. This way choking the log isn't neccessary, I just clip it on to the mainline.
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Dennis bring your 500 out and tell Tom to bring his saw to , we can use your hip as a weather gauge , i wonder what i steel rod in your hip feels like at 35 below , you can tell us 
now remember no saws faster than what i got , thats just not friendly to beat me so only bucksaws for you good guys , you know who you are
does anybody else have a 357 that john can run,he needs one or anybody coming got one to run 
now is your camera up to speed to catch the 2100KD ,last time it was not
if i get time i will bring the meaniset 5 cu out there and it is not the 371 ,it is 25 % faster than that


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 21, 2004)

Ed, If you keep talking like that, John will stay at church all day.


----------



## ccicora (Jan 21, 2004)

What kind of wood are you cutting this weekend? I have a Lambert 222 Blade that is good for 3.4 in an 8x8?? But only if it is pumpkin soft. Don't want to hurt that blade.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

i think you better put Donald 's name a head of that Lambert to be fair , i have 4 of his blades but am just starting to figure them out, iwas using way to much weight


----------



## ehp (Jan 21, 2004)

no John will be ready to take on all newcomers and old comers as well , just wait tell you see his cold start , it is a thing of beauty
he can almost beat the saw to the wood, he would not believe me but i told him all the fastest guys use this stuff to make there cold start faster, you just put some deep heat on your little lad before you coldstart , and once it starts to work you are ready to cold start , plus on those cold days it warms you up to


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 21, 2004)

I enjoy having outings like this myself.
It's a good idea to let the vistors know the rules of the saw races. For example, at the log pile make sure each cut is made 16" down the log from the last cut, and after the cut is made remove the cutoff to the log splitter and section it into 8 or 10 equal pieces, to check to see if it was a knot free piece. Once inspected for knots, carry said pieces over and neatly stack them along side the cabin.
If they know the rules, things go much smoother.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, bring your own beer!


----------



## Crofter (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike:

Do you suppose that John has just figured out a clever way to get some suckers to cut his winter wood and sell them the videos for souvenirs? What a shyster. Now we know where the Gypo Logger name came from eh?

Frank


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 22, 2004)

Ed, Thanks for the invite, but I can't make it. I haven't got my card yet to go around the metal detectors at the airport, but I did get the titanium hip just so I wouldn't have to worry about the cold weather. Besides that I don't have my new Whore House Chain finished yet!, and if Lambert's getting the wood I'm getting knots for sure! What do you think I've never raced in Canada before? Make sure we get some video to see, cause Lambert will be timing when he's not cutting. Anyway have fun and don't throw a rod or a chain. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Jan 22, 2004)

I know you have raced in Canada before Dennis, but that was out in the other Canada, we have 3 canada's did you not know that 
Canada 1 is B.C,
Canada 2 Quebec
Canada 3 the rest of us sorry asses
i am not using any great chains either, somehow frost and thin teeth donot go together
donot worry about getting into Canada , thats the easy part gettingback home maybe the hard part


----------



## Oregon_Rob (Jan 22, 2004)

*Why?*

Splain this to a novice. It looks to me like there is only about 50% of the length of hinge I would expect to see on this cut. Were the ends of the hinge clipped before the log was brought down? Is that for control or quality, not pulling fiber…..? Inquiring, damaged minds want to know.

Hope you don't mind the reuse of your shot Gypo!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi Rob, The hinge is small as you noted, because I cut "ears", on either side, not only to reduce it's effective dia., but mainly to discourage any fibre pull.
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 22, 2004)

Gypo , yes you the one that lives in the banana belt, what is the weather for sunday, and how many are coming 12 to 15 or more
it would of not been a good dat here to cut those high dollar trees , man is it windy


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the invite John & Ed but unfortunately I can’t make it My father-in-law was in a fairly serious car accident. (He going to pull through fine he has a few broken bones and is banged up good but nothing life treating) 
As far as showing me how far behind I am in the 346 race hopefully we can bring this to a end soon. now that I have Dan Henry motor, Dave Neiger pipe, Art Marten chain and a Tommy Fales chain for back up you had better be running on funny fuel or you out of their LOL.
Ed take that little sissy 357 down their and show Johns KD385 how it’s done…….


----------



## ehp (Jan 22, 2004)

i plan of having that funny fuel 346 there , donot worry about it maybe your 3120 will caught it if you got one, we will video it to show you what a fast 346 is, not sure on a time for it now but i would like to cut in 11 inch round under 1 sec, we will see but the frost in the wood will so me down but will give it a good try
on the 357 against a 385 , that is a hard fight i think 
the 385 is ported well and runs good so i think i maybe out gunned there , now if the 357 was on nitro , yes i would win hands down, i am quite surprized at how much power these little saws have, this 357 cuts well and has good staying power
maybe i will put on my Tommy chain , it is a .325 chassis with 3/4 teeth on it , thanks Tom i never would of thought that it would work but it does


----------



## Toneman (Jan 24, 2004)

Is the weekend still a go?


----------



## ccicora (Jan 24, 2004)

It better be. The wife and dog are all happy about going up there.
I will be bringing up a bunch of saws it seems. With the exception of the 3120KD, the rest have round work chain on them for the frozen wood.


----------



## ehp (Jan 24, 2004)

yep it is ago just put lots of clothes on 
but i have to go down in the basemjent and talk to the 346 to see if he is going to come out and play, he doesnot like the cold buti may have to kick his ass and tell him to get out there


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Tony, everythings a go, so come on over. It's 19 below C or -4 F, it should warm up by Sunday noon to 10F hopefully.
Chris, I hope the map I sent gets you here, if you get lost phone Dan for directions, he's been here before.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is the weather report for tomorrow, so it will be warmer than I thought. All temps are in celcius.
John
http://ca.weather.yahoo.com/CAXX/CAXX0043/index_c.html


----------



## ehp (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Gypo i am in a heat wave here, what kind of camera do i need to show a picture of the temp gauge
it is sunday morning 7 oclock 32 below F or minus 34.5 celius so i will be leaving before 8 , hope it is alot warmer there


----------



## ccicora (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey guys Gretchen and I had real good time. Will write more tomarrow time for bed.
Thanks again Sue and John.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Chris, glad you made it home ok, the other boys just left so I have time to tell lots of lies before they get home.
Anyway, here is my favourite movie, it's Mike with his 066 and your puppy tries to take over the show.
John


----------



## bwalker (Jan 25, 2004)

So, who won the battle of the 346's?


----------



## jensen 32000 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

John: Brian and I had a real good time and enjoyed your and Suzie's hospitility. Best of all seeing all those kick-ass saws in action was a real inspiration! Its REALLY Too bad my camcorder was dead after 5 min. Thanks again to both of you and Frank, Chris and Ed, look forward to and hope to get together again real soon! Mike


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Mike, glad you had fun, we all had a great time too.
Ben, to answer your question, I won the 346 race with my KD piped saw, it was too cold to run the 346EHP on alcohol.
Here is the KD 346 cutting a frozen 11" basswood with Art Martin chain, which is way better than any barbwire Dennis Cahoon could pump out.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is Ed making the same cut with the 346KD.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is a nice little 357EHP woodsaw that is destined for Ohio. When it's broken in and fitted with a pipe, it will really get up and talk.
John


----------



## rupedoggy (Jan 26, 2004)

When that 066 was running that pup tucked his tail. When those Huskys got through that 066 tucked his tail. Mike


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey John thanks for having us hillbilly's done to your place , but next time i say lets have a show , if there is snow on the ground kick me in the nuts, unless we are running gas only, i didnot show much power today because of the cold and not wanting to break anything , there was no $1000 first place prize so save parts ,if i had put the pipe on the 346 i now it would ofcut but both john and i figure save the little thing until it warms up
i did do a couple of 3/4 throttle passes with the 371 in the .8 second range of a lot less nitro 
Ken Dunn your 385 worked quite well geared up and chained well but your 066 worked better just had to put it good hands, it ran strong but the best was the 346KD it ran as fast as the 385,we have it working boys so you better go back and try to find that 2 seconds you need to knock off your time. the wood was HARD to say the least just ask anybody that cut it. Yes the 357 needs sometime on it being new and all but was only 2 tenths behind the 385KD plus i need to gear it and it will be geared by morning , i guess i was not thinking on how to get around this small spline problem but have that figured out now so i can run big spline gears now. It was nice to meet you guys and i hope you had fun playing . you know i like the part where you go to someones place , cut lots of cookies , then leave put like i said thanks John and Susie lets do it again


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Gypo, Good to see you got your head out of that undercut and started having some fun. Besides that, those videos of you felling pecker poles and setting chokers was getting old! Now, if I sell you one of those $700US chains of mine, you would have cut that wood in 1.2 instead of 1.8. It does look like you're cutting better than the first time I saw you make those salami cuts in Oroville. What I can't believe, is you saying you beat everybody at Clearwater last year. Looks to cold there for me. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

Dennis it was alot warmer there than anywhere else that i heard of even 1 hour north of John's when i was coming down at 10 in the morning was minus 34 C on the radio which is like 30 below F,got to John's and it was only minus 10 C , that was the warmest i have been in a while , i guess those pep talks seem to work , John cut well to day and no pushing to hard , just like he knew what he was doing


----------



## tony marks (Jan 26, 2004)

congrats fellas ..looklike a contender to be beat by any with aspirations of being the best.. real impressive.. thanks for givin us a look see.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good time to bad it was so cold would have liked to see the alcohol saws run.. Sure wish I could have made it.
John I see Ed got you to change your pipe on the 346 that sure isn’t the same one that it had on it! It’s defiantly stronger now! Anyway looks like they all ran well even the Stihl LOL.
I’m patiently awaiting getting together with Gypo to get this 346 race DONE out of the way I think when it comes down to apples to apples its going to be close. And why wouldn’t it be. Its suppose to be in the low 30’s hear today ye ha.
Is their more vid. to come?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Dennis, I finaly got my head unstuck, they had to winch me out. 
Mike I was surprised at how the 066 KD was faster than the 385 KD. The husky always sounded stronger. The 066 above was a stock one that got faster the more Ed took down the rakers.
Hi Eric, the original pipe got broken so we got a duplicate with a few small changes. More vids to come.
Dennis, send me a chain and we will have another Great Chain Race, you against Art, using the 346EHP alky., but just for fun, don't make me come out there and break up any fights or hissy fits.
Pal John


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 26, 2004)

*Great Chain Race*

Gypo,
Hey what a great idea a T.F chain against A.M chain sound like fun to me. Just hope it doesn’t turn out like the last time Walt was a hell of a man.
I think I have a good idea about the pipe………..
In this last video am I to assume that’s an eph 371? What ever it is its [email protected] fast
might give my 372 a good run.......


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Eric, yes that was the 371ehpa. Although not warm enough it still ran good.
Here is my 088KD woodsaw with a KD chain and 9 pin sprocket.
John


----------



## Toneman (Jan 26, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great day, once the started up!
Sorry I had to go before the cutting started.
Thanks for the invite John, we enjoyed meeting everyone
Tony


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

Eric that was a 371 but i had 10% less nitro in it than normal plus i donot think i ever got over 3/4 throttle , no need to break
i cut in the .8's an .9's second range but if i had to for a race i would of been in the .5's with that frozen wood
the 346 nitro saw when warmer will show it's power and will cut that in the 1.0's or less , not bad for 45 cc


----------



## Crofter (Jan 26, 2004)

*Fun Time*

Thanks John and Susie;

Had a great time, my first look at competition level saws and operators in action. I won the Geritol class hands down with Gypo a distant second! My saws were pouting and would cut consistently half a second faster for everyone else than me at the helm. Hmmmm. It definitely takes three things to beat those guys. A good motor, a good chain, and an operator with the right touch!

John and Ed disappeared into town with some kind of a lame excuse about starting fluid or something and sent Chris and I to cut down a tree for cookie cutting. Chris wouldn't be satisfied with any tree closer than a hundred yards from the trail and made me carry the chunks out since he said he did all the work felling and bucking! I am learning a lot about chainsaw buckarroo's. They are slipprier than a candlemakers c---k! Don't believe a thing they say.

Frank


----------



## ccicora (Jan 26, 2004)

crofter,
Are you still mad at me? I'm sorry my ROUND filed chain topped your SQUARE filed chain by that much. If John could of kept his mouth shut I could of gotten away with it!

More later,
Chris

PS our puppy is a golden retriever named Nyssa


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

but Chris you were not comparing apples to apples on motors so not a fair race but how about his 365 with just muffler mods , it ran great and his chain cut good 
yes we did go in to town to get new tie down straps and i knew we did not need anymore wood than what i brought so all that other wood is still sitting there


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

Crofter you cut well am with a little work you will be there right with us , you were just doing what everyone else thinks you need to do push, and you seen that pushing does not work for fast times, 
i had a little time this morning so i geared up the 357 and it cut the bigger end of the block in 1.7's so it is faster geared up. i am starting to like this saw ,with a pipe and on nitro this thing would be very fast, even just on muffler with nitro it would be fast


----------



## Crofter (Jan 26, 2004)

*Haliburton Hickory*

Ed brought down some wood for us to cut that he claims was basswood. I think its father was a HICKORY! At least John had his pieces in by the stove.

Chris, I guess I better learn to tell and 026 from an 036 before I start making serious bets eh.

Frank


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

that basswood is alot softer than my popular up here so that is why i brought it, you guys would of not liked the frozen popular from down by the lake where i get my wood , it and hard maple are close in frozen state , when summer hits the popular is softer
Mike the next time you come out take those da#n spikes off, you will cut half a second faster doing that just by itself


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 26, 2004)

Gypo and Woodsjunkie, We have the great chain race every year the 2nd weekend in Aug. at Morton, Wa. You guys should try to make it and see where you stack up. At least the timers at Morton aren't drunk, but some of the contestants are, and if you can win the over-all you get to fight all the contestants from throwing you in the log rolling pond. I got lucky and pipped Rotex Robert last year for the chain race win and $450 big ones, art is still mad at me! I know your tricks Gypo, you just want one of my high priced chains for free, but I'm not Walt Gaylor and I'm not going no where! Your friend Dennis


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Dennis that is the wierd part , i never saw one beer outside when we were cutting, i guess it was cold enough to freeze it fast


----------



## ccicora (Jan 26, 2004)

Ed, you are right in comparing apples with apples. crofters 026 with his filed chain was right with my 036 saw and his 365 ate my 036 for a snack. Although, my 026CC ran faster than my 036 and John started babbling about it.
Although, across the group of guys that ran there saws as they cut more you could see an improvement in there speed/ technique. And I could see one of you guys sneaking into a show and upset a few guys if you have a good day. Anything can happen at these shows.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Crofter (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> [,
> i had a little time this morning so i geared up the 357 and it cut the bigger end of the block in 1.7's so it is faster geared up. i am starting to like this saw ,with a pipe and on nitro this thing would be very fast, even just on muffler with nitro it would be fast [/B]



Not even broken in yet either. It's amazing how a saw of that size can even make a 3120 nervous. Of course its not going to swing a 36" bar but it doesnt weigh 25 lbs either.

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Frank, ya that was quite a job picking up those 16" sawlogs Chris poached on my neighbours property.
Dennis, I beat you to the punch, I called and talked to Annette, she's sending me a chain you had hanging on the cupboard door in the kitchen, hope you don't mind, I will send it back when done ok? 
Thank you.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's Mike with his bone stock 084.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

And then of coarse there is my piped KD 346, yes oh yes, my piped 346kd.
Doesn't it just make you want to give me a kick in the arse with a frozen boot?
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

John did you not get a video of your 066 or are you just saving it


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Ed, I don't think we got a video of the 066KD. What was the time, can you recall? Was it 1.38?
John


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 26, 2004)

Ed, the 371 cuts and sounds like a real racing saw.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

yes John that is what i cut, how come no one else was close to that time with your saw, oh ya it was that pushing thing again
to bad you didnot get a video of that 066 , the 088 was close but i think the 066 edged it out for second fastest time
066 that is my bush saw to cut trees with but in the summer time the pipe is a little hot on the arm
just to bad it was cold so i could of opened it up and ran the normal nitro amount , she was pretty rich on that low nitro number but it lived an that is what counts


----------



## 066 stihl (Jan 26, 2004)

Ed, I hear you on the bush saw. If John had that saw,to cut trees with, he would have been a millionaire by now.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Jan 26, 2004)

John has more money than he knows what to do with so donot let him fool you, he is good at that game.
No he would not cut anymore trees with that saw because he would just have more time to take pictures to show us 
Eric i am sorry , i think i have made a big mess for you guys and the great 346 race , it is not the 346 that is the problem it's John's head, man this thing is huge now ,we had to help him in threw the door of his house last night and i was not sure it was going to fit, his ears got suck in the door jam but he had a 4 wheeler there so we tied a rope around his neck and we got him in on only the 4th try 
Susie did you take the rope off his neck, i am not sure what kind of knot crofter tied but it looked like those ones you hang someone with, i just drove the 4 wheeler


----------



## ccicora (Jan 26, 2004)

Ed, you forgot to mention the 1/2 gal of Mojo I poured over his head.

:Monkey: 

Later,
Chris

So I hope those that showed could see the difference between the different stages of stock to modified saws!


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 27, 2004)

You guys should of left the big head stuck in the door eventually he would have gnawed his way out and maybe by then he would have forgotten everything Ed taught him!He He
Ed it looks like you have Gypos KD346 running well defiantly a big improvement from the first videos he posted of it I don’t know what you did inside that saw Ed but obviously the pipe that’s on it now brought it to life for-sure. Now I’m going to have to spend $700.00 for a T.F. chain just so I can beat him out of a box of brew.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for posting all the videos, you really have those saws cutting nice. Basswood is fun to cut with a sharp saw.
Most impressive was the little, sissy, girlie, 346 husky. It really cuts like a regular sized saw.
That 371 cut so fast that I couldn't time it. You either gotta get a bigger log, or a log with a nail or two in it.


----------



## ehp (Jan 27, 2004)

just wait till the wood is not frozen Mike , all the saws will cut faster again by 20 to 25 %, if we bring out a bigger log i will just being out a bigger saw so the times will not change much
now we have not heard anything from Marky Mark with his 346 piped saw on how bad he is going to whip John and Eric.
I have not heard from John sense we got his head threw the door but if the police come looking , it's Crofter fault , he tied the knot around John's head , i wanted him to tie it somewhere else that has a head because i am sure when that rope came tight John would of got the other head threw the door alot more faster


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey glad you guys like the piped 346KD, actually there were few changes to the pipe, Ken made it one piece and painted it, heaven forbid if we make any changes and advance in a forward direction. The 346EHPA will make the same cut in half the time, so as we can see I still have the fastest 346's in the whole wide world, but it's hard to fit my head thru the door.
However, isn't it great that you woodticks have me to set the standard by having a video you have to beat? This way, you can enter a race and you don't even have to be there, thus sparing you the embarrasment of not having a fast 346.
And never mind trying to get too kissy kissy with Ken or Ed, they won't build you a 346 like mine, but they will built anything else you want, however, double agents need not apply.
Here is a vid of one of Chris' 3120. Chris is used to softer wood such as pine, so didn't get the times he wanted in the frozen Basswood 
John


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 27, 2004)

*vote Gypo for president*

John,
You can bull shoot some, but you can't bull shoot a bull shooter.
Some may not be a dumb as they appear.
Until the show down


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2004)

That's true Barky. When should we call another get together? Whenever it is a bit warmer I guess so the alcohol saws run better.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry bout that, I posted a jpeg by mistake, wanted this mpeg instead. Once again, my oppologees.
John


----------



## jokers (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good time and there`s been some really impressive amatuer woodtick video posted. Thanks to all who have shared, especially John because he has been posting video for quite some time, both to set the standard for the rest of us and also baring any glitches that he may have had initially. John is a true showman, and that ability coupled with his saw handling may land him in the Timbersports yet. 

So that being said... what the heck is this?


> And never mind trying to get too kissy kissy with Ken or Ed, they won't build you a 346 like mine, but they will built anything else you want, however, double agents need not apply.



Russ


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 27, 2004)

simply amazes me what will do when the weathers sh!ty


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry forgot the jpg lookie lookie isn't it pretty !!!!!!!!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Eric, nice looking saw, but have I told you yet today?
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is Chris with his other 3120 after I showed him how to adjust the carb.
John


----------



## SilverBlue (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like I missed this party by a mile eh?


----------



## ehp (Jan 27, 2004)

well i have been told weather permitting that Feb. 15 th is when we are having another get together at big heads gypo
i hope one of you guys can scare him some , the weather man has put out a warning about some huge object covering the Erin sky and it is blocking the sunlight now , god i never in my life seen anything or anybodys head get that big , i mean it is huge 
they have to make the 747's plane fly around it now


----------



## ehp (Jan 27, 2004)

Well it looks like the great 346 pipe race is on ,and John said if anybody can beat him at his best , he would give them the shirt off his back, but first he will need it to cry on ,so it looks like in one corner we have Marky Mark , in the other we have Woodsjunkie, and Gypo John in the other , now is there any other guys or girls that want to throw there hat into the ring
i belive ESPN is going to video this great race , now if there camera's will be able to get that head in the camera lens , it will be hard


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 27, 2004)

*Fuel saw*

Ed,
Do you think you can get my 346eph fuel saw done by then?

hey don't forget don't tell Lambert
it's kinda like telephone
telegraph
telalambert


----------



## ehp (Jan 27, 2004)

Now you have done it Eric, and i just got that 346 stroker running nice, it beat the 371 today , but donot tell john 
we will see on the 15th where the bullsh#t beings and ends
Marky Mark being everything that is fast to show us and we will have a hell of a time playing


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Ed,

What is the word on that 7900 that you are working on?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi Eric, it would be great if you can make it up here on the 15th. We should have at least 5 or 6 346's here.
With that EHP stroker you should be able to just about nip me by a few hundreds. The 15th is generally a pretty good thaw, not muddy though. The ground should be froze till May, so I hope everyone can show. Barky Bark is loaded for bear, so it should be fun.
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 28, 2004)

Rich it runs great but i may make a nitro saw out of it , but i have a few others to get done first and i am making sure no gas 346 is even going to be close to the 346ehp plus playing with this 357 takes up the time but on the 15th i should have a stroker there weather permitting so the 7900 is in the corner for now but i will figure what i am going to do with it


----------



## ehp (Jan 28, 2004)

one thing is that makita is way over priced up here so the 7900 will not become the saw here, i can buy a 3120 for $270 dollars less than a 7900, Makita is just out to lunch on prices, i can buy a 372 for $475 less


----------



## ccicora (Jan 29, 2004)

Crofter,
I sent you a PM. Let me know.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Chris, not sure if this was the 026 or 036. Got your message, still looking for Gretchens 394 vid.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 29, 2004)

HAVE CLUB WILL TRAVEL

Boys I am coming out for this event. But there's a few things I have to know.
How can I get all my saws on a plane. Is a dull chain considered a blunt object. 
Lamebert pick out a Hotel and emial me the number..Nothing seedy.

Will you have a pair of chaps there??


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Chris, I think this may be the 394.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Chris, I think this is the other 3120, I'm not very good at keeping track of saws or the times.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Mark, bring the clubs, but pre- ship to me, the airlines won't take them.
Found the perfect seedy motel, it's called the Fu King Lodge.
John


----------



## ehp (Jan 29, 2004)

How far are you Mark from John's , can not be that far , you should be under 10 hours , more like 8.5 hours , so drive then you can bring all your baby's with you and stop and pick up Dozer Dan on the way, just kidnap him but leave a note telling them he will return safe and sound


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah and I know a Chinese take called "Tu can chew" it's on 69th street. Just get some cold rootbeer ready and the ear muffs.

Ed I am going to fly up the drive is little over 500 miles. Why should I drive when I can fly in 1 hour and 20 mins. Hey Dennis G you need a ticket.

Hell why don'y some of the western boys make it out. You can all line up and speed bag me one after another.


----------



## ccicora (Jan 29, 2004)

John,
That was crofter's 026 making that cut.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Jan 29, 2004)

Marky Mark i guess this means you are not bring Dozer Dan then, to bad , it would of been fun, but then again Rich could come up and the 2 of them could meet us nice outstanding super models
but anyway Mark bring some big saws to , you said you had a 3120 so bring that to, there will be other close to stock saws here as well for you to play with
like to see other guys here as well just to meet other people and Crofter are you coming back , hope so


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks like I am going to be shipping a few items since I can't see me getting a saw on a plane. Unless I cryo-vac it I guess. I will need three steamer trunks for all my clothes.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 30, 2004)

*Big concern*

Can I get American beer up their? or do i have to drink Canadian p!ss?


----------



## Crofter (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Big concern*



> _Originally posted by woodsjunkie _
> *Can I get American beer up their? or do i have to drink Canadian p!ss? *



Woodsjunkie;

Its obvious you have never tried Canajun beer. We always figured the pithy stuff was in the Mericans.

Frank


----------



## ehp (Jan 30, 2004)

I donot drink but i never heard someone saying our beer was bad , it always the other way around
for what i have seen you can get drunk on our stuff


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 30, 2004)

> I donot drink but i never heard someone saying our beer was bad , it always the other way around



Good point Ed I don't drink much my self but may have to have one with Gypo..
speaking of Lambert he must be hiding or maybe getting reprimanded for starting that last thread LOL


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Eric, American beer is like having sex in a canoe- [email protected]#$% ing close to water. Does this mean I have to go to Hey Hey meetings?
John


----------



## rbtree (Jan 30, 2004)

P'haps....

..but it's nice to see that little evidence of last night's debauchery remains.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok you win get the Canadian p!ss on ice we will be there.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Ed,

Is this something that will be going on later in the year? I would love to come up on the 15th, but this is not a good time for me. 



Think Johnny boy will want me to play???


----------



## ehp (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes i kind of think we will be doing this again and if someone else has one we will go there but once the race season starts i will only have so many weekends free , i would like to have another one in march or april , the warmer the better
Man i hate this cold weather , i hope it warms up soon
Rich just let us know when you can come and we will work with you ok


----------



## ehp (Jan 30, 2004)

Rich , Dozer Dan is having one is he not when it warms up, i think that is what he said but i could be wrong , it would not be the first time and i am sure not my last, just ask any woman


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

Some time we are going to have a 7900 showdown and we will let the 385's in , maybe next time we will have this after the 15th
i just need some more time to work on other saws first , then i will finish the 7900


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

Gypo we need to get Rotax Robert out here to show us on how to cut a fast cookie , you know him better than anyone else out here so there is your job for the weekend, get Rotax
he can run his Rotax in the 346 class and his big saw we will let him run it in the 80 cc class


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok my wife and I have made all of the arrangements to be at John the 15th.
We will be staying at the Falls Friday night maybe to do a little gambling.
Then to Brampton Saturday night. John send me some directions when you get a chance but I want ones that go straight not around in circles like you sent dozer.
Ed Dan is sending my PP7900 out to me this week so I will bring it too.
What dose customs say about bringing saw fuel across the border? anyone know if I will have to register my saw’s? 
Ok now I gotta go work on my barbed wire. Hopefully Ed will be giving fileing lessons while I’m there.

Russ, Chill out Ed will be working on my Top Fuel saw soon.
Wish you could have made it Russ we could have had the 372 show down also have to wait untill next time.
BTW Russ you need to leave your # if you want me to call you back if that was you that called.


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

Any body coming a cross the border sign your saws in at your side of the border so Eric sign your stuff in before you come in to canada on the usa side plus i have never been asked about fuel so just being it 
thr reason for signing in is when you go back you have papers showing them that you own the saw so no taxes or duty
that is great on the 7900 , it will be nice to see how it works


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

Ok so i guess Chris is coming to , Chris you know the wood now so i guess you are going to get those chains cutting faster now
Crofter said his 026 is going to kick your 026's ass up and down the log pile and his 365 will beat your anything you got period
boy those are strong woods but i think he will back them up


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

O i forgot to tell you Chris , Crofter is flying in a hired gun to run his saws for him !!!!!!


----------



## ccicora (Jan 31, 2004)

Going to fly in a hired gun....mmm well it would be nice to meet Cahoon..

Looks like I'm bringing in 5 of my guns and no sissy chain this time. 

See ya there,
Chris


----------



## woodsjunkie (Jan 31, 2004)

> O i forgot to tell you Chris , Crofter is flying in a hired gun to run his saws for him !!!!!!




Ed,
Na I'm not flying in I am driving.
But then again I'm just a Cahoon wanta be............

I think I will just bring the eph top fuel wildthing and shrink the big head.........


----------



## Crofter (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stihlman036 _
> *Going to fly in a hired gun....mmm well it would be nice to meet Cahoon..
> 
> Looks like I'm bringing in 5 of my guns and no sissy chain this time.
> ...



Chris are you bringing in some of that West Coast Barbed Wire cutter. Probably set up for a different elevation but EHP can soon fix that with his big 10 inch flat bastard elevator adjuster!

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 31, 2004)

It should be a bit warmer on the 15th. We still have those huge logs left Chris got across the street. My personal log is stuffed under the ice on the pond so it won't be frozen.
I don't have time to send my chain back to Art Martin, it's a bit rocked out now, so I'll give it the 90 second tickle.
Was hoping Dan could make it so he could watch me get my ass whipped, but we should have it on video for those that can't make it. 
For those coming, you can stay at the Best Western in Brampton on Clark Blvd., where there are at least 3 other woodticks staying.
John


----------



## ccicora (Jan 31, 2004)

As long as long as I don't half to race the file and you all keep those saws in the off position, I have a chance at placing.

As far as me bringing out a west coast personality... I can show you where they are on a map.

Later, 
Chris


----------



## ehp (Jan 31, 2004)

I amnot sure who Crofter is using as his hired gun but i hear he paid lots to have him there so Chris you better be ready and have those rackers at .017 or so because Crofter is in the big show now , he bought a flat file for those rackers so look out


----------



## ehp (Feb 1, 2004)

NEWS FLASH , i have just got word that Crofter hired gun in none other than NBlogger, man that had to cost him a pile
so Chris you have a race now for sure NBlogger is the man period


----------



## tony marks (Feb 1, 2004)

have chainsaw will travel.. if he hired one yall can too..u supply the saw ill get u the win. or i won accept u pay


----------



## ccicora (Feb 1, 2004)

So Lets seee...... Since we are in the east we should race like that then. Cold start and 3 cuts...... come on lets just do it 

John what is the temp ruffly going to be??? Sounds like we got the cold start part. Also, John post the Best Western # so we can all call in and make reservations. Maybe we can get a Block rate for Saturday night. Church will be held at the wood pile.

Later,
Chris


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 1, 2004)

Chris,
Best western Brampton, Ontario
30 Clark Boulevard
905-454-1300

Or you can book online

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/priceAvail.do?availStatus=&propertyCode=66083&pageNumber=0

See ya their


----------



## ccicora (Feb 1, 2004)

To the group who will be around on Saturday night. I know last time that John's Definatly better half (Suezie) mentioned a place to eat. It would be real nice if we could get together as a group and sit talk and eat (I'm way better at the eating part than racing)? Just a thought, so Please chime in for some votes.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Feb 1, 2004)

No i think we will stay with the format like last time, just one cut to time the saws not the person running the saw , there is no need to give NBlogger any more advantage than he already has with the cold start


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 2, 2004)

Gypo,
Chatted with flap Jack Saturday he said he may try to make it,, This of course assuming he could come up with a green card.
just a head's up so you have time to get stocked up......


----------



## ehp (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Gypo i got a stock 3120 here i will being and you got your 088
chris has his 3120 and if Marky Mark beings his we will have lots of fun, now someone else said they had a 3120 but i just cannot think of his name right now , I guess it doesnot matter , he must not count or i would remember his name


----------



## dbabcock (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a 3120 that I could bring to your shindig, but since I had to choose between coming up there or having bamboo shoots driven under my fingernails, I guess I'll have to bow out.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

Alright where are we all going to meet. I will be staying at the Bestwestern were the woodsflunkie is booked. So if you want to meet and let me have my speed baggin early let me know. 

AS far as bringing saws I will have to take them on the plane so I Don't know how much crap I can bring. I will have a hard enough time with my 8 foot cross cut saw as carry on. I know it won't fit in my Filson Bag either.

I might just have enough room for my Tommy Fales chain. I know it will be considered a BLUNT object so I might just get on with it after all.

Doug come on out and bring the Kenny Dunn 3120 I'd love to run it. I hope to have it's little brother soon.


----------



## ehp (Feb 2, 2004)

Doug old buddy old pal, it is not you i was thinking about with a 3120, but seens you got one bring it on up here in to the land of weirddo's , you just might fit right in, how far are you from gypo's place anyhow ?
bring all your saws and have some fun
gypo i picked up my old 066 tonight so you better have your 066 ready , you are not going to believe your eyes


----------



## jokers (Feb 3, 2004)

Hi SilverBlue,

I`ve been reading the exchange between Gypo and yourself, and frankly hope that it is nothing more than ballbreaking. The way that John was posting toward you in the now missing thread seemed uncalled for, but now it looks like you are calling the cops in? If Gypo and yourself have a real beef, shouldn`t it be settled off line in the same way that we all want the Art/Tommy thing settled, and should it implicate other members of this board?

Russ


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 3, 2004)

I guess there gonna line up to speed bag Lamebert, now I can leave my T-Bone steaks home for my 2 black Eyes I was planning on getting.


----------



## ehp (Feb 3, 2004)

ok what did i miss again, god da#m everytime i miss the good stuff, i guess i am going to have to stop working just so i can watch what goes on in here


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 3, 2004)

Didn't miss much Ed. I must say I do admire what ever moderator took care of it. I think it was the rite thing to do. things where starting to get ugly.


----------



## ehp (Feb 3, 2004)

So MarKy Mark how do you plan on getting your saws up here, your carry onbag or what you better phone or do you have a plan , we want no coughing out on us , Gypo is ready for the speed bag 
lets us know what you are being so we can have something close to that size there to race against your faster saw than ours


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 4, 2004)

Gypo, Do you know the best way to keep the cops from showing up at a chainsaw party? Fall a tree across the road about a mile back from the house, and the only way they'll walk that far, is if they can smell the BBQ. So just drink all day, and nothing will look ulgy! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeha!!! Wishin' I was there, Dennis


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 4, 2004)

All I am bringing is a 2 man crosscut saw carry on. I'm shipping some of my clubs to Woodsflunkie and he will drive them up. 

I just hired Tom Fales to run my saws since I don't know how to use one. I will be standing on the sideline telling everyone how to do it. Plus as an added bonus I will be giving safty pionters out NO CHARGE. I tried to get in touch with Mike Maas to run my saws but the insurance was to high.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 4, 2004)

> I'm shipping some of my clubs to Woodsflunkie



I will make sure I rock out T.F. chains before I get their.
Barky let me know how many of them their clubs you sending me. May have to have creep stop by with the big rig to make the run.
Now all I need is to find away to sabotage Lamberts KD 346?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Dennis, that's a great idea, however, Sgt. Bullwinkle is invited to the fest and will be on the lookout for any lowlife instigator that needs some speedbagging.
It has been rumoured that you will be here, so I bought a bunch of beverages for you, you piss tank.
Hey Barky, bring Mike Maas with you, I thought that cut was very cool.
Eric, make sure you rock the TF chain, we don't need any competition. When I'm not looking simply put some ball bearings in my stinger on the 346 KD.
Ed, I am tweeking my 066, so you better watch out.
Robyn the Cleaning Wench will be here as well with her 039 I modified, so I better make her up a chain.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 4, 2004)

Good Gypo that is what i was hoping for that you were going to set yoursaw up , so now i know that i am going to win forsure
i got the wood in the river as we speach , it is 12inch round but with the ice on it now it is 18 inches round or maybe it is oval now so bring on those ice racing chains and we will see who is the 346 king , but remember we donot need any ice for the drinks now i got lots on the wood


----------



## ehp (Feb 5, 2004)

so now i think we are up to 20 guys more or less, all seem to be good to talk to so we should have a grand time
Marky Mark what is with the two man crosscut, i hope your 346 is faster than you and gypo on the crosscut or is it going to be you and Dennis C on the crosscut , that will help lossen up the old hip


----------



## ehp (Feb 6, 2004)

so if you guys could let me know what you are bring so i can see how much wood i need and sorta set up some classes for everyone to run in , i know what john has got and i think Crofter is bring his 365 and 026 
eric what are you bring
marky mark , what kind of clubs are you sending
anybody else just let me know ok , if i need a big truck load it will be done


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 6, 2004)

I will be bringing a 346 piped, possibly 372, 357 and a 280 stock.
Let me know what I should bring of those saws. 16 inch ball and chain. 8ft 2 man cross cut and a makita electric chainsaw. If it's to cold we can run it in Lamberts house.

There will be a few surprise racers also. Didn't Babcock order some Wally the singing bass trophy's maybe he could bring them also.

Are we all meeting sat night, I would like to get my speed bagg'n in early so I can rest up for Sunday. You can draw straws to see who swings first.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 6, 2004)

If you guys need any software let me know so I can get it burnt this week.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *Let me know what I should bring of those saws. 16 inch ball and chain. 8ft 2 man cross cut and a makita electric chainsaw. If it's to cold we can run it in Lamberts house.
> 
> *



Hey Mark, what about that Makita, it's battery right? Is it worth anything, like would it be faster than a cordless circular saw to cut a 2x4? Does it work better than a hand saw for small wood?
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ehp (Feb 6, 2004)

who is the surprise racer RJS , it doesnot matter bring them all on ,gypo has got Mike Tyson in his corner so i guess we better feed him before we get out there, he seems to like ears you know


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 6, 2004)

Ed I spoke with John this evening and he would like to meet Saturday night to hang with everyone. As for the saws let me know since I will have to mail mine to Eric Monday from what I understand he is leaving Thursday to spend an afternoon on the "Lady of the mist" 

Are we cutting Balsa wood or Rock Maple?


----------



## ehp (Feb 6, 2004)

Mark it will be either basswood or popular , both about the same hardness when frozen but i think basswood cuts faster
on saws bring whatever you want , we should be able to have a 50cc class 70cc class 100cc class and over class so if you got bring a saw for each class
now in the 346 fest can i run a 100% stocksaw with one of my junk pipes on it or will i be so slow that it will not be fair to you guys now remember i will be running one of them scrape chains that the rackers have been cut on


----------



## ehp (Feb 7, 2004)

Gypo you better not sleep this week , man they are bring in the BIG guns now , Marky Mark is getting Tommy to run his saw and has Matt Bush for back up just in case to block is over 5 ft high, donot worry Tom , i am not that tall either so if it is to high i will not be able to cut it .
Eric is quite on his secret weapon, you know you have to watch out for the quite ones like Dennis c.
Gypo has been building to so i here through the grapevine, he has got a 346 running on diesel fuel with a pipe on it , for what i hear she is hard to start but has lots of torque but smokes alot


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 8, 2004)

What time is the passing out of the race chains?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Eric, those were good cuts, now I will have to trade one of the high compression oil caps I got from Ken for one of those chains Barky Bark has that he got from Australia, however Art is still here after speedbagging my friend Dennis Cahoon and falling a tree on his pickup.
John


----------



## ccicora (Feb 8, 2004)

Well if last time was any indication and we didn't even go out no chain saw starts up before 10 unless we party then better aim for 12:30 - 1:00. For those where not there we had to start up the saws out side John Bedroom at 10 to get him to wake up.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Crofter (Feb 8, 2004)

Chris I think he should change his name to Dozerjohn; were it not for Susie booting him out of bed he'd probably develope more bed sores than callusses!

Frank


----------



## ccicora (Feb 8, 2004)

Better yet Frank, Lets be sporting about this..... At 8:30 we both can chase him out of bed with our 026's.... Oh the sporting part doing it and not getting killed by Susie! Now that is sporting.

I will bw up around 4pm Saturday. So who ever wants to get together let me know.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 8, 2004)

JOhn mentioned meeting at some chinesse place Sat nite. I will be there around 6pm.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 10, 2004)

What's the weather forecast for the weekend Johnny ?

Ed how warm dose it need to be for my 372 alcohol saw to run?


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 10, 2004)

Weather

http://ca.weather.yahoo.com/CAXX/CAXX0043/index_f.html


----------



## ccicora (Feb 11, 2004)

Well I have a room at the best western now. Better off with going throught travelocity room total around $70. not bad in my mind. I just forgot to ask one thing. Is that Canadian? If it is then thats like a $20 room American. Hope to see you all up there. I'm bringing like 7 or 8 saws again. I need someone to bring a 35cc saw so I can race my 021 against it.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2004)

*35cc*

Stihlman,
Has anything been done to your 35cc saw?
The closest thing I have would be a 340 husky, and its stone stock. Not a real race saw.
Hunter


----------



## ccicora (Feb 11, 2004)

just shaved about .02 off the top of the piston and a little muffler porting. Keep it mild for if I need a tree saw or something to carve with.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2004)

It looks like the weather, although cool (22F), will be nice and sunny.
John

http://www.cbc.ca/servlet/Weather?query=Toronto,ON


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 12, 2004)

OK Guys
Lambert,Eric,Marky Mark,ED have all twisted my arm, so I made arrangements for my wife and I to join in on the fun. From what I understand, there will be saws represented from every builder on this site. It will be interesting.
Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 12, 2004)

Lambert Logger
Did you put the shiny stick back on your 346?
Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 12, 2004)

Ed
Thanks for the tips on the 346s. Those few things really did make a difference on that saw.
I will bring your 7900 along with me.
I can't wait until we get together.
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 12, 2004)

Made be bring a coat to Dan , it is nice here right now , most of the day i was in a t shirt but they are telling me that on sunday it is to be very cold here again
but remember gypo lives in the banana belt.
Well i know one thing and that is i am not ready with my own saws forsure but i will bring the slugs along for the ride
Chris your 021 is modified so it has to run in the open mod class .
Dan i cannot take any credit of those 346's , Gypo has taught me everything i know, we talked about it last night and he was right plus he has got me filing alot better now, i am almost as good as a new chain
No he has not got that nice and polished pipe on his 346 , wish he did so i could put that pipe back on the other 346 which i have not run sense
well i am trying to put a stroker together for sunday but have along ways to go but hope anything will get done in time 
Dan if you get a chance fire up that 7900 and let it run some , i want to see if i can beat gypo's 385 with it


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking forward to the fest ....
see ya all sunday


----------



## jsikkema1 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Hey Eric*

I got your square ground race chain finished and I see from the tracking number that you got it today... Keep it in your back pocket along with the 11 pin 1" pitch rim I sent you for that 346xp. below is a spare link that I kept back. For reference there are some Oregon 72LG cutters in the photo so you can see the size difference... good luck and remember. although we can't be there- we will be routing for you...
Jeff


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 12, 2004)

I am not going this weekend, but you can bet your a$$ I will be at one this summer if someone decides to keep this going.


Have fun guys!!!


----------



## ccicora (Feb 12, 2004)

Put May 22 on your calender for Bath, NY. Race will be in 10x10 Poplar or Bass wood. Just bring your fastest saw, Practice your cold starts and 3 cuts. winning times @ 4 sec. I'll be there and I think I have sthiltech hooked in too.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi chainsaw nerds, I am as ready as I am ever going to be. 
Dan, I knew you wouldn't miss it for anything, glad your showing.
Anyway, check out my piece.
John


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 12, 2004)

Lambert Logger
I would ask for directions but I know better. I want to get there before the week end is over. LOL
Did you hear anything from Geppetto or Pinocchio?
Keep an eye out for me.
Later
Dan


http://www.sunlink.net/~dozerdan/bug.jpg


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Dan, I can't blame you about the direction thing, I gave directions to WJ and he noticed that you cant go north, then go East by turning left. Glad he picked up on that one, or he would have ended up in Montreal.
Anyway, I will wait in the lounge for you chainsaw freaks and run up a bar tab and put it on your room # if thats ok.
John


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 12, 2004)

John
I will ask for Eric's room number when I check in. We can both use that one.
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 13, 2004)

Gypo donot hurt that pipe , i need it for the great 346 pipe race also, i will put it on my stock 346 and see how far i am a head of you guys than put it on the alcohol 346 and see what happens
Dan said that this stock 7900 should be able to keep up to your 088,, hope it does 
i am not sure if the old chevy is going to be able to care all this stuff, 25 logs , 1 stand ,46 chainsaws
well i should know more tomorrow


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 13, 2004)

*Room #*

Hi guys talked to Dozer last night he said the drinks are on him at the Motel after all he is one of the fortunate hear that has $$$$$$

Jeff the chain cuts great thanks but for some reason every once in a while it grabs the wood real hard?

John,
Make sure you put the shiny pipe back on the KD346 it the fair way, after all it's forsure faster with it.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 13, 2004)

Jeff it saddens me to know you support The Woodsflukie's posse. You grew up not far from me and never in a million years would I have surmised you turn on me. Even went to the same sawshop. 

I too was also under the impression that Dan was buying.


----------



## ehp (Feb 13, 2004)

Chris i got a saw you can run your 021/025/084 what ever it is with that 088 crank in it,you car ran against the contra that was made in 1958 August the 8th, by the serial number , i got to go find it in the maze of saws down there and see if it will start, now that it easy on the old girl but she will cut the cookie off it just might take sometime thats all


Now on your race in May ,, if anyone is there you should not be able to place with a 4 second flat time in 10x10 cold start


----------



## ccicora (Feb 13, 2004)

Ed,
Here is a cut and copy of last years top 6 in modified (Basswood)


***** >>>>> MODIFIED CHAIN SAW Results:

Modified Saw Contestant Mod Saw Time 1 Mod Saw Time 2 Mod Saw Mean 
------------- ----------------------- --------------- --------------- -------------
17 Scutt, Jerry 3.680 3.530 3.605
15 Karp, Matt 4.430 4.340 4.385
4 Hammond, Gary 4.370 4.480 4.425
18 Jordan, Richard 4.870 4.390 4.630
6 Keech, Tim 5.100 5.080 5.090
5 Hoffa, Patrick 5.420 5.380 5.400

It was a rough running day the past two years. Last year was around 55 degrees and the year before that it was snowing.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Feb 13, 2004)

like i said if you had someone there,
I think i have cut in the 4's once and it was a 4.09 because of a mistake normal is 3.70's for a 3120 and bikes are faster than that, even in yellow popular it is under 4 sec,
Chris i found the old contra and look out it is fast wow


----------



## ccicora (Feb 14, 2004)

Ed, please bring the Contra. I have never seen or heard one run.
I think my 021 would make a good braket racing saw. Cut a 10" poplar in 10 days flat! not bad for a parts saw.


----------



## ehp (Feb 14, 2004)

I donot think you are going to like the contra, it is a eye opener for a saw built back in 1958 it is a smoker, i ran it today and it is as fast as most smallsaws of today up to a stock 372 but you will have to wait until sunday to here all 7000 rpm's at work


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2004)

Never being one to spin any yarns, it turns out my 346ehp on alcohol is the fastest in the world.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's the 088KD woodsaw with a KD pipe and a Z4lunch header and Art Martin chain and 7 pin sprocket.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2004)

Here's Dozer Dan making the same cut, but faster than I did.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 15, 2004)

Dan Got faster the hotter the saw became.
John


----------



## ccicora (Feb 16, 2004)

Well I'm home and in one piece. I made it in 3.5 hrs. not bad since we spent almost 20 min. at the boarder.

night,
Chris


----------



## z4lunch (Feb 16, 2004)

John, Ed,
Steve here... How'd the 088 run with the pipe. What size and kind of log were you guys cuttin. WOW does that 346 run fat...till it hits the wood!! cool, very cool..
Steve


----------



## Toneman (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like another great outing! Sorry I missed it guys, but my Dad was sick and I went and saw him.
Hopefully, I can attend the next one
Thanks for posting the pics John

Tony


----------



## ehp (Feb 16, 2004)

Steve 
Ed here
I ran the 088 and it needed more gear for sure so to tell you how fast it was is not fair because it would be faster set up with more gear, alot more gear
the wood is basswood which is a little different than south of me plus it was frozen which adds alot of time to your cut
The 346 was running 20% nitro methane and the rest is alcohol and 6 % oil
what you are hearing is not a fat sound as in to much fuel it is when not under load the motor is not up to temp. to burn all the fuel so some fuel is being burned it the pipe but as soon as you hit the wood your motor is under load and will burn all the fuel you can give it and it does like fuel , i made 3 cuts and almost burned 3/4 of a tank. Once it warms up we will play with it because there is move power yet to get from it .
Now if it was in the summer all the times would be faster by quite alot so you have to think about that to 



It was really nice to meet all the people that was there and i had a game plan but that went out the window about 4 minutes into the great 346 fest but next time we will have the plan set up better so we can make some sense of what was going on like just doing one class at a time so everyone is on the same wood to be fair as in times so you can see where everyone ended up but we had fun making a mess for John
Plus if the snow is gone i can get my log turner out and turn the wood so it is even size for everyone


----------



## ehp (Feb 16, 2004)

Just to let you know Steve the fastest saw there was the Contra by a mile


----------



## Hunter (Feb 16, 2004)

Had a really great time this weekend. Met alot of great people and had a blast. I learned alot from you guys.
A big thanks to John, for letting us come play in his backyard.


Thanks for letting me attend.

Hunter


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 16, 2004)

Made it home safe and sound had to stop at the Falls so the better half could win some more Canadian $.
Had a great time guys, Nice to meet all the woodticks.
Special Thanks to Mr. Dave Neiger for the great working pipe and the extras........ Also to Ed for one of the fastest chain's their..

Lambert hope you found the 1 gal. gas can I left for you I sure hope it get's you a bit more power out of that saw.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Glad everyone had fun. Now Eric, if I can just show you how to file, you can cut like the Cleaning Wench, I won't tell you what she said after she made this cut with her 029 and .325 that I filed for her.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's Ed running the 346 ehp.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's Woodsjunkie making a fast cut with a piped 346 that Dan Henry built for him. Nice cut Eric. 
I found your magic gas in the garage this morning and have hurled down three forests already.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

We all made so many cuts in different size logs it is hard to tell who was faster, but we were all very close in times.
Here's the 346KD with a pipe that Ed built and Art Martin chain.
John


----------



## ccicora (Feb 16, 2004)

Mark, Yep I had the smallest saw but it was not the slowest! The saw that John worked on sooo Hard for Robin to run did just that ran with a rocked out chain. I had the 2nd fastest saw right behind that alky/nitro saw of Ed's. Not really fair (Or fare?) when he has that many more cc's than me. 
But I must say Ed did teach me to be more proficent with my saws. I picked up .3 sec on a log. But the taper helped a bit too. 
My only question is did everyone go home with the correct 346?? there was about a bakers dozen there running.
I can't forget Crofter. He worked hard on his chain and that 026 powered through the wood nicely.

See you guys again,
Chris & Gretchen


----------



## ehp (Feb 16, 2004)

The great 346 race on gas is hard to tell for sure because you guys all had fast times on different logs plus you guys were also getting faster as the day went on , what i mean is you guys were cutting faster because you were running your saws better
Eric you have the right already before you got here , so you are quite good at cutting fast already, so keep it up 
I think John has come alway fast on his cutting skills and it showed , Dennis C. yes Gypo can run a saw
Now my biggest surprise Marky Mark, boy for someone not knowing what in the hell you were doing you caught on fast , You are the sleeper in this group , donot let anyone fool you you are doing very good at speed cutting and you could be great with some practice 
I bought a 7900 from Dan , I ran it some more today Dan are you sure this thing is stock cause it is a runner forsure , it picked up some more today and i am almost going to have to go to a 9 pin if it gets anymore power
This was the first time i have meet most of you guys and you all were very nice to meet , a great group of guys
Dan i am going to call you soon , i have been talking to the guys up here and maybe able to help with the grinders


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Hang in there Mark, I am looking for the vid of you kicking butt with your 346, If I can't find it we will have to all meet again.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Woodsjunkie at the helm and Chris 036 working the stop watch.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's the one I wanted to post.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

Ed Showing the gang how it's done with a 346xp piped. John I have to talk to Dan and we'll set up another one. I'll have you all down and toss in a trip to the city for the lady's to do a little shopping.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's Chris, I think me is cutting with WJ's 372PP that Danny built, but not sure.
John


----------



## ccicora (Feb 16, 2004)

Dozer is in bed so let him sleep. He mubbled something like off to saw some more wood. His poor wife. Dan you can come up to my place any time just bring the better half and those Pencil Tucky things I kept eating all day.
Ed, Do you think next time we should braket off the saws in groups for better runs?
Later,
Chris

Mark,
I see you took the pic after the 5 sec. mark


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Here's Barky Bark with his 346 by Dozer Dan and pipe by Dave running a chain that Dennis Cahoon built.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 16, 2004)

Not sure, but is this the 346KD with the shiny stick?
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a picture somewhere of Crofter running his 026. He gave it the 90 second tickle and away she went. 

John did you try the eggs yet. They're all hard boiled.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 16, 2004)

How about putting some names to the faces for those of us not in the know? Most of us could pick Gypo out of a lineup (few even have!)


----------



## ehp (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes Crofter did cut quite well, that 365 is a good runner and next time you see it he said it is going to be faster , a new chain i guess
Marky Mark i like your pictures they came out clear as a bell
If we wait a month or so i will have the new and faster 3120 str. ready for blast off
The 3120 i ran there is NBlogger's muffler saw that we are trying to see if it is faster than his other 3120 and the answer is yes it is
i had only 8% nitro in the fuel when normal will be 20% ,just to see how it would cut with a pipe on it . it seems to have alot of torque
With Hunter timing me it cut .51 first cut and .56 second cut in a piece that was 37.25 inches around so 11.86 inches in diameter so in unfrozen wood it should be .40 to .42 sec. percut
so i do believe we are going in the right way to cut faster
Hunter is one very like able guy and is as nice as any person you will ever find
but if you want to talk to him you have to look up , way up.
Hunter it must be colder way up there in the clouds looking down on us short in the ass people


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Can't tell what saw this was, probably a 357 by Dan or Ed, but you can see that Ed has a definate style, so he is catching on I think.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 17, 2004)

yes i think that is a 357 , it is either Woodsjunkie.s or Hunter's . I never ran any 357's of Dan's but i can tell you Dan's stuff runs very good and cuts fast.
It just to bad that the camera would not film the contra , it was just to fast for it to pick up but maybe next time , i just may have to slow the contra down some so it can be filmed.


----------



## ehp (Feb 17, 2004)

John as you can tell i donot know what in the hell to do once i get up to the log
Marky Mark that picture of the red necks sort of looks lets just say different, Dan almost looks cold, not sure why it was warm there 
John cleaned up the mess we made and counted the cookie's . boys we made alot of cuts in a short period of time


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 17, 2004)

The saw in question there was my 357.

Sedan here's a shot of Ed running the John's 346, Crofter "Frank" in the dark blue coat, myself in the traditional Carhart Puprle and Dan Henry to the right. I have more pics and need a little more time to edit them so know one gets any more phone calls.


----------



## ehp (Feb 17, 2004)

marky Mark you would know better than me what saw that was? 
I ran so many it is hard to remember them all but what ever saw that was it cut good


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 17, 2004)

Gypo
010 video is defiantly not my PP372 when you find one that’s running a muffler that’s around 1.7 that’s it… I think are camera operator may have gotten cold and gave up on us before the faster cuts wear made with the 346’s I did notice the video of my 346 I was still running the .325 D.N. race chain with the white GB bar, it did get quite a bit faster after I put the 3/8 race chain & Oregon bar on, I got from Ed in that wood.
BTW Ed thanks for the flowers but my operating skills need a lot of tuning, maybe I can find someone to show me how to get a bit more out of it? I didn’t get the opportunity to squeeze the trigger on the alcohol saw but I see one in my near future. Ed I know what you mean by looking up to Jerod (hunter) he said he was a BIG s.o.b. but meeting him put new light on BIG !!!!!!!!! I had a wonderful time thanks to all. Will be looking forward to the next get together. 
John when can I expect the box of whistle pop?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Hunter, it was our pleasure that you attended, but you dwarfted the saws and the log you were cutting.
I have several movies yet to post so WJ's 372 is in there somewhere, it is a very fast cut.
Here's the 066KD and AM chain.
John


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 17, 2004)

HI 
Glad to here that everyone made it home safely. We all had a great time and it was interesting putting faces with names.
Some of the videos came out a little on the dark side. That was because Hunter was in the background, blocking out the sun.
Creep now has some competition as being the official birthday boy. We now have Marky Moose. LOL Did anyone take a Marky Moose picture?
Crofter has the fastest Husky 365 that I ever saw. His chain work was first rate and he leaned it all from the Art thread. Keep up the good work.
Lambert Logger
Well Umm OK now you take the well Umm. And you also forgot to rescue me. LOL

That brings me to Ed.

He is a super nice person, but I am not sure if he is human. When I first met Ed at Johns,it was about 2 below zero. Ed was outside in a tee shirt? I had my long underwear on, took off my leather coat and grabbed my old field jacket. I was still cold. LOL
In all seriousness Ed, thanks for your help with everything. When you made that cut with the PP357 that I built for Mark, turned to me and said. That saw is strong. It made the 9 hour drive in each direction all worthwhile.
Ed did keep asking me where my beetle was. I heard him say something 4 cylinders,air cooled,alcohal,nitro,5 foot bar,two man. I am glad that I didn't drive it up there. I may have had to walk home.LOL
When I saw what all that my wife made me take along, I had to take my van.
I also wanted to thank Dave Neiger for building us some pipes. He drove in from Michigan to join in on the fun. I didn't realize until I was on the way home that you didn't bring any saws to run and we didn't offer you any to play with. Sorry about that Dave. We will make up for it the next time you join in.
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 17, 2004)

The scarey thing about Jerod is that i fish with his twin brother that looks just like him but i think Paul is 1.5 or 2 inches taller than you and Shane is 3 inches taller than Paul so good guys to go to the bar with, never seem to have any trouble


----------



## ehp (Feb 17, 2004)

Eric you know you cut good so be proud of yourself , i donot give out praise unless it is the truth.




I guess next time i will have to set up a saw that most of use guys can run and yes Dan i will make it so you guys can push on it a bit plus if the wood is not froze it will be easier to set up a chain for you guys to cut with 



Am i right on thinking the great 346 fest is still on because we did not do it right and it is hard to say who the winner is for sure with the different logs it is hard to have a real winner.



but i here threw the grape vine gypo is getting a new 346 that is going to beat the 346 alcohol saw and it runs on gas so look out boys and no i am not building it



Dan the 357 that Marky Mark has did cut fast and felt good in my hands doing the cut as so did his 346 which i feel has more to show yet so next time you boys better be ready because i am sure Marky Mark will be


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 17, 2004)

> Am i right on thinking the great 346 fest is still on because we did not do it right and it is hard to say who the winner is for sure with the different logs it is hard to have a real winner.



Yeap I think the great race is still on......
I think Jerod (hunter) did get good times on myself and Johns toward the end of the fest in the same log.Maybe Jerod can enlighten us?
If I remember rite Ed was putting his pipe on MM saw and I don't believe they ever got it running rite?


----------



## stihltech (Feb 17, 2004)

*cold*

Cold enough to freeze an 064.
I will work on it shortly so I don't look like a shmuck next time.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Not sure, but I think this is Crofter with his 365. Somehow it came out B&W.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's Barky Bark with the KD088 .
John


----------



## Hunter (Feb 17, 2004)

Woods Junkie is right. At the end there, when we fired the saws back up. John ran a 3.34 and Eric ran a 3.01. Marky mark's saw was not running right with the different pipe, but the first pipe he had on it seemed to run well.
Maybe next go round, I can have a 346 to compete. Just have to see what I can find.
I had a great time and again thanks to all,
Hunter


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's Jarod, I think he's cutting with a 346 and stock chain.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's Chris with his 3120 I believe.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's Dozer Dan with Ed's stock 3120.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Chris forgot to, um, put a chain on...ok.
John


----------



## ccicora (Feb 17, 2004)

John,
I had done enough runs with the 3120 that I had to go steal fuel from a couple of other saws. No fuel no Ring a Dinggging!

Later,
Chris


----------



## z4lunch (Feb 17, 2004)

Steve here... OK now that you guys are all done hugging and kissing!!! What runs and what can't get out of it's own way!!!
Steve



PS Ed the alcohol saws don't count it's is made for drinking...lol


----------



## ccicora (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats easy.... The 021 made the cut in under a min. and the Contra made it in under 2 sec. not bad for a saw from 1954.

Chris


----------



## ccicora (Feb 17, 2004)

Ok did anybody except me notice in the video that Hunters (Jerod) knee is as high as the log is and the top of the log is about waiste high on most of us short guys??

Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

We ended up with a face cord of cutoffs and as much sawdust, so we all got in a few cuts and sawed up at least 25 linear ft. of Ed's Basswood.
Anyway, here I am again in case anyone was missing me.
That's Chris in the forground.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

This is one of the fast cuts that Woodsjunkie made with his 346 by Dan Henry and ehp chain I believe.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

Here is the 7900 Dolmar that Dan built, although not broken in it was very fast with just stock chain.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

I found the video's of Eric's and Hunters 372's by Dan. Here's WJ
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 17, 2004)

And Jerods 372. I think this commemorates Dans 250th saw this year alone.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 17, 2004)

John check your mail in the next day or so. I sent the Litmus paper to check the Woodsjunkies gas ratio on that can of gas he left behind. 

But as far as timed cuts I remember Ed made a cut with my 346 and the second Cahoon chain 2.97 Does that count since I didn't make that cut.

After everything was said and done I proved one thing that I wanted to, with the right builder, a good chain, someone to help me set my gear up properly. This Jersey Boy can run a club. I know I was told I didn't know what I was doing but the proof is in the tape. Oreville here I come.


----------



## bwalker (Feb 17, 2004)

> Oreville here I come.


 You packing your roopdoggey tuned 2100 when you go do battle with the west coast contingent?


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

if you have to use gas then it would be the muffler 3120 with me running it


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey Jerod you remember on the first go around with the 346's who was first and we all cut on the same block , yes woodsjunkie i know you had the wrong chain on so that did not help you and if you had the right chain your time may have been first , i have the times wrote down from the first run
yes Marky Mark's saw was not running as fast as it can , it was running out of fuel and was with the first pipe also but just got worse as the day went on , the high was set at 1.5 turns and i opened it up to 3 turns with no more fuel coming to the motor , maybe the saw does not like the cold or it had some ice in it but i can tell up to the point where i started to run out of fuel the saw has power so once it gets set up and pulling look out


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

Marky Mark if you want get Dan to check the 346 out and send it here so i can make a pipe for it and we will see what happens next time at the 346 fest


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok let me ask this.....
The next 346 fest is it going to be the battle of the 346's or the battle of the 346 builders?
Doesn't matter to me either way but lets get the ground rules set.
I may have to see if I can get a bit more power out of that saw.

Thanks for all the Nice videos John tell Suzie she did a great job.
BTW the gas is 93 octane mixed 32-1 with K2. Don't cut your self with the chain when you pack it up.


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

Why Eric i will just run my stock one again with a pipe on it


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 18, 2004)

Ed You did very well with the stock saw no question about it after all you did take a stock 7900 and beat my ported one with same bar and chain.
I guess my point should have been my 346 was one of the early ones Danny built and he has told me he has been doing a lot more to the newer model's to get a bit more power so would it be fair if I sent mine out to be reworked?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

Ed you are right. The first go around you smoked everybody with a bone stock 346 and your pipe. Marky mark was 2nd and then I think it was John. Erick's saw was getting fine tuned and he had the wrong pin and wrong chain.
Out of the first cut, I think Marky Mark's saw was the fastest Ported saw. Overall good runs by everybody.
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

For what i see the rules are as long as it runs on gas an be a 346 not something else go for it 
i know if it was me i would be looking for more power forsure even if i won the last one because i know everyone else is going to be faster for sure and maybe some other guys want to join in on the fun


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 18, 2004)

All of the saws that I witnessed running, ran rather well.
I didn't get the names of the two gentlemen that had the 056 Mag11 with the round filed chain but that saw was fast with round chain.
The only slow saws that ran were, that monster 021 that Chris had and the 029 with the Lambert Logger chain. I did have the opportunity to share all of my saw wisdom with Chris, he now knows everything that I do about a two stroke. Crankshafts go around the ring, pistons go, up and down and the saw goes Ringgyyy Dingggyyyy. That's all you have to know. LOL
Eric
Yes there is a difference from the first 346s that I ported to the newer versions.
Its just like everything else that we work on. The longer you do your job, the better you become at it. I have ported one or two of those little 346s and I still find new things that need to be changed.
I will add that those two piped 346s that ran were both my standard PP346 woods saws, nothing special, both saws still had the choke plates in the carb.

Next get together.

The next get together will be here at my home. Pa, 17841 It will be the second week end in April. That should be a long week end for most of you, Good Friday and Easter Sunday.
Bring your wife, friend, kids, quads or bikes. There are plenty of trails to ride and my son will make sure that you don't get lost.
There will also be another 346 competing in the games. The saw will be built and operated by the new kid on the block. It is getting to the point that I cant keep up with all of the saws that are coming in and I decided it was time for training an understudy. The new kid on the block is my 15 year old son, Josh. His saw will be 100% his work, untouched by me. It will be the first ever PP346XPG JR. Hopefully when he graduates High School, he will have enough knowledge to work with me full time. How long can it possible take me to teach him that pistons go, up and down, crankshafts go around the ring and the saw goes Rinnngggyyy Dinggyyyy ?
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

By the sound of it Dan i most of missed the boat , hell i never knew i was suppose to know anything on a two stroke motor . 
When it comes to porting are you not suppose to port on those small saws until you have 2 full hands of filing out of the jug and 3 hands full from the big jugs
on the date that should be good for me ,hope i have most of this years saws ready by then but are you sure they are going to let Gypo in to the USA
and i will have the 7900 broken in by then, Dan i like this saw and it is strong and no it is not forsale , i think i am going to keep this one because i think i got a ringer this time and thanks Marky Mark for letting me have this saw , i owe you one


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

What kind of wood are we going to be cutting and size so we have a long enough bar to fit
if you need a stand by then i can get my better stands out of storage . 
any 20 inch white pine there to see how we compare to the guys out west , if any are coming 
Dan i will phone you as soon as i can to talk to you and i may be home tonight so i will see ok


----------



## jensen 32000 (Feb 18, 2004)

*056 Mag II*

Dan; That was me (Mike) with the 056 Mag II and 066 Arctic, and the bigger guy who was doing some of the timing was Brian. Brian lives 2 or 3 miles around the corner from Gypo and was the one to turn me on to saws and firewood. I didn't even realize who you were till after I got on the net the next day! (maybe I should bring name tags)


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 18, 2004)

removable heads allowed ? 
if it just has to run on gas that leaves a big open door.
Just trying to figure out if I need to start over with a new club.

If I remember rite I think the only kind of wood that I seen in PA was shag bark hickory but it should work just fine


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

If it was up to me i think theyshould not have a head because if you guys want to spend the money you might as well build a saw that you can race out in the real race world as well , to me it does not make any sense spending all this money on a saw that you would not race outside this site and i thought they were to be woodsaws not race saws 
by gas i think they mean just gas and oil no nitro or other stuff in the gas , you can make everyone run the same gas if you want just to be sure 
Eric there is nothing wrong with your club , it works fine but if you think a new club would be better then get a new driver.
Last i heard from Gypo he was sending his club back to KD to get a bigger jug put on it and a new shiney pipe for it .
so if you guys want to go with heads and stuff i think you should go up to 81cc class then you guys can race them at shows also,so that means 372's, 460's and the great 7900 would be your saws of choice
but this is just a idea


----------



## ccicora (Feb 18, 2004)

Dan,
I have a problem........
My saw it only goes Diiinnggg dinnngg.............dinnngggyyyeeee
Then I took off the air filter tipped her upside down and she puked on me . I think she is mad at me about Sunday. That big gear and the 3120 had a little gear. And you told me bigger is better. I think some sugery is in order.

Chris


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

Chris are you sure that 021 is not caught in the other saw carb and chocking it to death


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

Boys i can see the wheels are turning in woodsjunkie's head so i think you guys better get ready because i think he will come back next time with a saw to beat gypo's nitro saw so be ready for him 
Gypo has Kenn figured out how to put that 3120 jug on your 346 yet, you may have a little trouble getting the covers on it


----------



## stihltech (Feb 18, 2004)

*021*

I am very disappointed the 021sccdid not do better. However, I did tell you the belt was slipping on the supercharger.


----------



## ehp (Feb 18, 2004)

stihltech we didnot see much of a supercharger on the 021 but is that why it cut so fast , i know i had to makesure i didnot set the 346 nitro saw beside the 021 because the 346 was going to supercharge that 021 for sure and gypo did not want to have to baby sit a bunch of cross brands misfits


----------



## stihltech (Feb 19, 2004)

*super*

KEEP'EM SEPARATED!


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed
On those little 346s, I am now up to 2 1/2 cups of filings. That is about 1/4 cup more then I remove from the 372s.
Wood ?
I did find one bass pecker pole. It is still standing, the top was broken out of it last fall. Bass is scarce in my area, that was the only one that I had. I will measure it and let you know the diameter. I do have plenty of Yellow Poplar, Eastern Hemlock. White Pine is about as scarce here as bass. I may be able to find some 20" stuff before the get together.
If you drive really fast, can you bring along a frozen load of that rock bass you had a Johns?
I will have a few pieces of shag bark hickory here, just for you. We have to slow you down somehow.
I was under the impression that they left everyone, including John, out of the country. They just don't let them back in.
They stopped me at the border and they took my hand grenade and all of the saws that I was bringing home. I didn't get upset over the saws, they didn't belong to me, but that was my last grenade.

Later
Dan


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2004)

*Border saws*

Dan,
Atleast they got my stock 385 and 350 and not my prized ported 372 and 346 . LOL!
They missed my grenade!
I will be calling you.
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

yellow popular is great Dan it is close to our popular , thats is why i didnot use it because when frozen it is hard.
On porting , now we have to see who has the bigger hands , i all ready know i got the bigger mouth.


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

Dan i hope by then some snow is gone and if i can get the log turner out i can turn some block if that help's on the wood deal, once i turn them they are a lot lighter to carry , i donot want a load to drive down there like a had to john's, but like i said once the bark is off the log losses half its weight, i can find some big pine here if we need it


----------



## YUKON 659 (Feb 19, 2004)

If that is a 372 Hunter is running he is HUGE.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 19, 2004)

O.K. Height and weight on Hunter? I'm 6'.0" 310 (this is why I DON'T climb trees) . Not many would call me a peanut. Gypo once called me a shaved ape, I think it was a complement.


----------



## ccicora (Feb 19, 2004)

Last time I climbed a pole for competition I heard a fellow competitor say "Look we tree'd a Bear!"

Need U say more..


Chris


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2004)

I am really not that big,
I am about 6'4 and weight around 285. I was a college footaball player. Ran the 40yds in 4.6 seconds
I do climb tress, believe it or not.
Alot of the limbs just bend over and break when I get on them.LOL

I am a very Light eater, when ever its light out or a light on , I Eat!
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

Ya I think i am somewhat like Hunter on food , myself i am a see food kind of guy , if i see it and it looks like food i eat it


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

I guess i should of ran the 084 last sunday , it just left for Eagle River today , i tested it today and it almost surprized me , i had to get my ass in gear to keep up to it, it ran about the same time as the 3120 stroker but much easier to run , that stroker once it warms up and i can set it up will be deadly


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

Dennis C what lenght of bar do i need to go out there , are most of the shows 23 inch and down or are they bigger than that , i would like to test here some first so i do not get my ass handed to me on a plate


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed, it varies so much that Jim Taylor use to tell me to bring every bar I had. The last show at Oroville I used a 28" bar, but the wood gets much bigger than that. I don't have anything set up longer than a 36" and mostly run a 32" because of chain. Some run a 42" so they can cut it straight off without having to cut way over. If you have a 36" try that, if not try a 32". Making the chain is the funky part. Some shows you have to use stock chain, so just grind up a stock chain to practice with. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Feb 19, 2004)

Do they give you the chain or can you bring your own chain,and if they give you the chain can you file it?
i guess i would either have to make a bar or get canon to make me one
now can you run any type of chain you want , 3/8, 404


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 20, 2004)

Ed, the ALA shows have open hotsaw, anything with 1 cylinder and you furnish your own fuel and chain. Some shows are 1 cut hot start, wood varies from 20" to 27". Some shows are cold start 2 or 3 cut, 20" wood. Stock saw, sometimes you run there saw and chain, and sometimes you bring your own chain and run there stock motor. 84 or 92 3/8's driver chains, depending on what show. The only ALA show that ran chainsaw classes, 6cu, and open chainsaw, was Oroville, Ca. 
These other shows are usually at some type of fair or carnival and setup by different people and this is where all kinds of different rules and classes and wood and size of wood come in. Who ever is setting up the show puts in what classes and there own type of rules. As far as 3/8's or 404 or 1/2" you can run usually what you brung, but sometimes stock chain and other times, full race chain. Stock chain you can file or grind and raker.These are the shows that we cut the bigger wood at. You cut what they get, sometimes it tapers and if you cut last, you cut bigger wood. Motor rules change also, head, no head, stock carbs, etc! Dennis


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

It sounds like to me that if you guys had one set of rules it would make the racing better andyour saw cost would be a little less because to be top in every class with those rules you would tie up alot of money , so can the people that run these show not just get together and make one set of rules and have the same classes at each show and wood sizes, it would make better racing for the guys and the crowd to see



out here , all that you have to go by is ,the cc of the motor and a pipe or a muffler. Wood sizes are most times very close to each other so you know what you are cutting and they tell you the wood size on the letter they send you 2 months before the show.
Here you can run any style of chain you want , any fuel ,any saw that fits the cc class but all shows here are cold start 3 cuts , so if you cannot cold start you better learn because you are going to be doing it


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's Eric running the 088KD like it was a motorsickle saw, but he's getting the knack.
I wonder what a guy like Ed thinks of amateurs like us. One thing for sure is that he doesn't laugh or look down his nose when you do something crazy, but if he does you know all is well.
WJ, I not only found the nitro, but also the EHP chain you left. I'm taking pictures of it as we speak and sending them to DC & TF
Anyway, nobody said anything about what kind of fuel we could run, so it was all fair. It crossed my mind to put alcohol in my gas 346, but I didn'tknow if it would help so I didn't.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2004)

Here's the 346 man himself running the EHP 346 alcohol saw. Dan Henry has built over 50 of these lil saws and gets some huge gains to them. Have been using both my 346 and 357 by Dan in the woods lately- very strong running saws, so will put the eph pipe on the 346PP and try it out.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

I guess next time i am down i will bring the 3120str. so we can video it for here and if i have the 084 back by then i will bring it also plus what ever ellis is in the basement that runs on funny fuel


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Ed, I found the 3120 stroker movie, but it is of little interest as it wasn't much quicker than Chris' 021 stroker.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

Ya i understand John the 2 saws should of been close until they were started up , i had a hell of a time trying to keep the 021 out of the 3120 's carbbut next time i will being a 13 tooth with me to see if i can bring it rpm's down a little with a bigger gear


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

Now would you guys stop picking on the 021, it was not the slowest there was it , i think that award went to the cleaning lady and gypo's 10 second tickle and for what we seen i think the tickle should of been throw that da$n chain in to the bush and start over with a new one.
Gypo is she talking to you yet over this ?





Dan is this a 2 day show or what day are we cutting your wood up into little cookies?


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

Mike .John has just phoned me telling me about this message you have sent out to me ,Mike i have never got it or anything lately from you so how was i to know that i was to be out west the same time as Dozer's Dan meet, Sorry i hope i didnot piss you off but i will not be able to go plus i am trying to get some of the guys to pick up there new saws when i am in the states so i can get some room here , i would like to come out and would also like to drag gypo and NBlogger with me for moral support as i get my ass bunch , make sure you do it well the first time because i will try to make sure it doesnot happen again,I donot like to loss but when i get beat , i will shake your hand and patt you on the back, it just makes me go back and think where in the hell did i go wrong and how am i going to fix that problem, so i will start planing a trip out there now i just need the dates of the shows that i can run my saws in , no stock carb stuff and i have heads on all my saws


----------



## ehp (Feb 20, 2004)

Dan what are we to bring for saws 
i know there is going to be a 346 show again , are we doing the 357's also and 372's 
how about the 7900's are we showing them to 
now i heard Marky Mark was putting up $1000 for the fastest chainsaw therein a 20 inch piece of pine , is that correct, i will get that 021 from Chris for that ok


----------



## ehp (Feb 21, 2004)

I think i will keep this 7900 stock and mod the other one just to see the difference, i hope Seth shows up as well because if his 7900 is much faster than mine , it will be one of the fastest gas saws there but maybe your 385 will be faster than my mod 7900 and why would it not be , the master has built it but for his sake i would be ready because you just never know on what may turn out to be fast
i got a 6-71 blower and nitrous oxide for the contra so look out , maybe i can get all 7000 rpm's up to 8000 rpm's 
now we are logging


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2004)

Ed
If you want me to, I will change the date for the get together. That way you can make it to both events and kick some Western butt. Please let that 7900 I sold you bone stock. I want to see it kick some ported 7900 butt and that one will!
There will be a few of those ported 385s here, maybe one will show up with a nice shiny stick on it.
Bring what ever saws that you guys want to play with. 
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 21, 2004)

Dan leave the date as is for now i have to find out when my parents are coming home for Barbados where they stay for the winter but it would most likely be the weekend after so the weekend before like the date you have set should be better for me and i am trying to kick NBloggers ass to go there toso he can run some of his clubs and take them home with him to get ready for the race year to start.
Dan i am leaving the 7900 from you stock , i will mod the other one plus i may get anotherfrom you as well, just can not have enough good saws around.
I hope there will be a couple new 385's around to play with and maybe one with a shiney stick on it, John likes his 346 and 357 that you builtfor him
but for some reason i think that there maybe some fast saws there and i mine real fast so i better be ready i guess now


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 21, 2004)

> but for some reason i think that there maybe some fast saws there and i mine real fast so i better be ready i guess now



I am hearing through the grapevine their maybe a few more stroker saw show up from around Fife Lake.
Could be contenders their?


----------



## ehp (Feb 21, 2004)

That would be great if Cliff comes an yes his saws are fast toand he can file very well also so maybe we will need some 16 inch wood also , i can take care of that from here with the block turner
I will talk to Cliff and see if he is coming out or not


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2004)

Ed
Let him know that he is more then welcome to come.
I guess that I should have said that everyone one is welcome to attend except Geppetto, he can slither back under his rock.
Later
Dan


----------



## sedanman (Feb 21, 2004)

Ed, When you get a chance, post a picture of your log turner please. I might try and build one so we have one down here.


----------



## ehp (Feb 21, 2004)

You have a block turner in your area now ,Engasser bought one from the Cogars but if you want i will get gypo to do some pictures , they are very simple to build but you have to build accurate to keep it bounced so it does not do what the cogar turner did when they first fired it up , it turner over, upside down , run for cover she is going to blow



Dan i will tell you if Cliff is coming , he is a nice guy and very friendly , you will not have any trouble with him but he is fast that is for sure , he holds the world record for 8by 8


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

Mark well you are at it get me some belly bars as well , one with the small mount so i can run it on the new and improved 346 gas saw
i hope all the snow will be gone when Dan has his show, it would be nice to see the ground


----------



## Crofter (Feb 22, 2004)

Is there a date yet for Dan's get together? Is it necessary for a Canadian to have a passport to go stateside or will Birth Certificate and photo ID get you across?

Frank


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 22, 2004)

Do I smell a hybrid 346 in the works hear? Just make sure you don't run Race gas or you will be accused of running funny fuel
Frank,
All you have to have is a Birth Certificate and two ID's. They didn't look at mine either way but you suppose to have them.
Sure hope you can make it would love to try one of your chains.

Ed they pipe the sun light in over where Dan is at so it's hard to say if it makes it that far before then to melt the snow.


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

Well sense the master is putting a 3120 jug on Gypo's 346 i know i have to come up with something different, so i was thinking of maybe putting a jug off of artic cat's 900 twin on the 346 , that should give me some real torque and should cut fast 



ps i am not running this saw my hands are worth to much to me when it blows the jug off it, so i am looking for someone to run it,, say gypo you should run it because if it works you will win or if it blows up you still will be a star here when we put the film here on AS


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

I was not going to build myself a 346 but sense it seems that my stock 346 was modified so much that is why it ran fast but the problem is that it was not mod. but i will tell you the one i bring will be and it will have a new shiney stick on it but in the black colour and the pipe will be made for gas not alcohol and the proper port size


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 22, 2004)

Ed that sounds great it will be nice to see how your gas 346 runs against the rest.....
How much differance would their be in times between the 3120 str. and the 371 str. in say like a 12'' round?


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

Now this is in our wood so hardness changes the times,
here this years new strokers 3120 saws should and will cut a cold start 3 cuts in 12 inch populr under 4 seconds they should be in the 3.8 or low 3.9 second range, testing has shown that they are faster this year and that time will be meet
372 stroker has cut in the high 4's but we are also making them faster this year so i hope a 4.5 second run in the same wood with a good operator, the reason for faster saws is the fuel sytems are working better and flowing more fuel this year. 


At most shows if you can cut near 4 second with a 3120 you will win so the bar has been raised now for a 5 cu. the winning time is normally 5 seconds so under that will also win most times , myself i have cut a 3.84 second with a 3120 stroker and cut a 4.61 with a 281 in 12 inch wood so myself i should be faster than that with the new stuff , i also have a big bore that works but i think i will put it a side becausei know it will be banned and made to run against the bike saws


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

Now the difference in the saws also comes down to wood size , the 372's cut 12 inch and down and cut more down size like 10 round which most shows here use or 8 by 8


the 3120 cut up to 16 inch here most of the times but cut more 12 inch and 14 inch wood sizes , we donot have very many shows over 16 inch round even for the bike saws , with 3 cuts and cold start that most times is big enough


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Ed, is this Bill you have mentioned so often? If so I took this picture in 2001 at Minden.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

Nope that would be NBlogger , Bill retired at the end of last year , we have change that rotax alot sense then but it was fast there that day and we are going to be faster this year



i guess Cecil got 3rd at Eagle River this weekend with the 084 on alcohol , he said his start was not to good and that is where he lost his time , but still i think fairly good for someone that doesnot have much time with a racesaw plus he is still a little scared of it plus he is running in the big boy class now


----------



## rupedoggy (Feb 22, 2004)

Ed who is that guy in the back ground? Looks like he could arm wrestle Polar Bears! Mike


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Mike, at first I thought it was Chris, but no, Chris was telling NB logger about his 021 stroker, that was why NB is smiling.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 22, 2004)

That is just Phenniger , hell i eat bigger things than him , he is just a doe boy , not much there in power


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is another I found in the archives from 2001.
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

That would be a Roger McPhee with a 272 , Roger is a retired man in his middle 50's and does alot of shows in the states doing the winter , him again NBlogger travel together most times when they come here to our shows , Roger has a 17 hour drive to get here


----------



## ccicora (Feb 23, 2004)

Ed,
I must disagree with you. Ya see he is really good! he just walks up to the log and explains just how good he is, just ask him sometime I sure he will take the time to completely inform you. 

Side note:
Funny you should talk about paul. When I was at the gym tonight I ran into one of his old college buddies. The question was "Does his presents still enter the room 10 min. before he arrives??"
And the guy ended up with the girl I was chasing! Got to admit his better half is nothing like him, she is a real sweet heart. Her and Gretchen competed a few times together the past few years.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

If you are talking about the great Pfenniger, Chris you may fool some people but you are not going to fool me , i know all there is to know about him and more than i want to know. Chris you and Paul should become buddies , then when you to walk in to a crowded room you can feel like god because she is going to part just like the red sea


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

Enough Stumpy which was here last night does not want anything to do with him but i guess we are not up to his standard



I guess you are talking about Laura, Bud there is nothing wrong with what you have at home , i now you always want what you donot have


----------



## ccicora (Feb 23, 2004)

Sorry, I would only part the room if I passed gas ( I have witnesses that can back me up on this), he just does it naturally. Besides If I was even close to that bad I think I would half to find a way to get a 090 jug on my 021 with two stages of NOS (one for each ear right).
Pauls Rotex in having truoble with just one bottle of NOS. What will he come up with next?

All's I ask is this, when you come down to Dans please bring your 3120 stocker. I would like another chace at going to school. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## royb (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey can i get in your next get togeather? I have this little saw that i would like to run against some other one's of it's size. Do you think it would be fast enough ...


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

Sure if you want to come out that would be great , tell me and i will pick you up at the airport and bring all your saws so i will know what i am up against when i go out west or maybe you will beat my ass so bad i will just stay home . That saw is working well , getting it ready for Winnfield are we?


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

royb if you can there is another guy out there by the name of Dennis C. 
if you are coming out just find out where he lives and kidnap him , it would be nice to have him out here as well


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

royb it must be nice to run a saw in the winter time and not freeze your n##s off, this is one thing that may have to change here


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 23, 2004)

After seeing that clip I better get back to the drawing board. Roy that makes me feel like a fill in at a **** shoot.


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

Marky Mark did you say you needed someone to fill in for you in a porno shoot CALL ME


----------



## ccicora (Feb 23, 2004)

OK I had a saw that was that fast once.... then I woke up.
So what Stihl is that beast??

Chris


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

it is a 090 with different covers , boy royb did a good job


----------



## royb (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for the compliment's . The saw is a MS 260 . and the chain is 3/8 full comp just filed bone stock. no thinning to it at all


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 23, 2004)

I knew I recognized those sweatpants!


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

So you are getting ready for Winnfield or someone else is getting a saw for Winnfield


----------



## ccicora (Feb 23, 2004)

ouch


----------



## ehp (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Dennis C, that chain you are making for someone that is getting a small saw here from me is going to have a 10 pin on it ok 
just thought you should know so just cut those rackers right off or i will have to go to a 11 pin


----------



## royb (Feb 23, 2004)

No that is just a woods saw.' I just like to play around abit, not really a motor builder.


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

yes i understand royb.


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

Boys when we go to Dan's are we just keeping the 346 race with pipe or are we going to run mufflers to?


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Gypo it is great up here right now weather wise 
I got NBloger's rotax out last night just to see if the next door assh#le was a sleep but after i fired it up his light came on so i guess he was a wake after all


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 24, 2004)

Ed
Maybe we should include a shiny stick class.
Maybe someone can post the link that sells them. That way we can all get one in time.
Glad you have some nice weather, its snowing here again.
Isn't pissing off the neighbors fun?
Later
Dan


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

Dan i got to run the 7900 today some and it is starting to lossen up now , on the weekend i am going to time it against my 066 and see what the difference is


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

Marky that does look like the shiny stick minus the header but i am sure you get one with it, does it say a price


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 24, 2004)

Are we having a 372 & 357 class also?
If so will it just be a woodsaw muffler class?
You guys better bring your fastest 357's & 372's

Can I get one of them their shiny sticks for my 372 sure would save Dave a lot of work


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

See Woodsjunkie that is the good part for me cause i have a basement full of black sticks for 372's and others sorry mine donot shine but do work
it is up to Dan but ifyou want pipe classes as well fine with me just let me know ok


----------



## royb (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey i got a saw with a black stick. Take a look at the video and tell me if i should get one of the shiny sticks???


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

royb i go with the black sticks but the shiny ones have to be faster cause they look better
i have a couple 272's with black sticks on them


----------



## royb (Feb 24, 2004)

Yes EHP I bet the shiny ones do look better.. and i bet you 272 are fast too? what size gear do you use ? I use a six on my 272


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

The 272's that i have build in the past all ran 10 pin but the 2 i have here now are strokers and are running 11pin , the class here is to 81cc so i have 81cc saws now and it is hard to believe how much power you can get out of something that small


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

1/2 inch chain on a 272 ?


----------



## royb (Feb 24, 2004)

LOL heck I wish 1/2 !!! EHP the 272 i think is one of the best for it's size, Don't you I think that the small gear is the way to go. you didnt know that did you : )


----------



## ehp (Feb 24, 2004)

Gypo i think we need to get together and get ready so we donot get our butts kicked let me know on your time because i know you are a very busy man now that you are going after Paul Martin's job and all


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 25, 2004)

Will their be any other ported 7900's their?
Like to see how mine stacks up against the rest.

Ed don't be giving putzo logger any more leasons its going to be hard enough to compete.


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

royb you said you had a 6 tooth gear so i thought you were using 1/2 inch and if you got help from some of the great filers here you would be faster than you are now and they cannot beat you now so if you get Tom F. or say Dennis C. to help you they would just not stand a chance


yes there are the best 5cu saw outthere period in the pipe class, in the muffler class here the 281 is hard to beat


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Eric i will have a ported 7900 there plus what seems to be a fast stock 7900 there 
I like mine


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Well instead of lunch i played timer
the saws 
1-371 stock motor but has muffler mod done to it



1- 7900 stock 100 % stock



1 066 also 100% stock
2 cuts each
371--------2.57 sec/////2.52sec, 14pounds 8 oz.

7900----1.88sec////1.84sec. 14 pounds 10oz.

066----1.86sec/// 1.81sec. 16 pounds 13 oz.
all weighed with no dwags on saw no oil and no gas with very accurate scale
i would of liked to have a 460 here but Larry never brought one over


----------



## bwalker (Feb 25, 2004)

Ed, What size wood is that? Regardless the 7900 is looking good. It will be interesting to see what you can get out of one with your mods. So far the modded ones dont seem to be that fast.


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

it was the butt piece of the basswood tree that we cut the upper part at John's that is why the times are slower
it would be 13.5 to 14 inch around 
i will let you know on how the 7900 mod goes but to be honest it should be easy to get them to fly because this stock 7900 is very close to flying and with a little help , it will be look out 088's and stock 3120's because it is going to take a better 385 to beat it than the 385 mod's that i have seen so far


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

I am trying to get a 460 that is a month old now and i did muffler mods to it so we can compare it to from what Larry has told me the 460 with the muffler mods is alot faster than the 2 others ones he bought at the same time and by then the 371 will not be stock no more so we can see how much it picked up


----------



## jokers (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *
> i would of liked to have a 460 here but Larry never brought one over *



Sorry Ed, mine is still sitting here awaiting departure for your place. This schedule of mine can be a real PITA sometimes but it looks like the saw is going out tomorrow. Have your way with it and ensure that it is worthy of your time before you tear it down and work your magic.

Russ


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

it will be done Jokers , are we going to Dan's as well, it would be nice to show people that a stihl can be made to run fast


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 25, 2004)

I wonder if anyone has ported one of these babys.
This might be a Stihl I would want to own. If it all worksout I should have by the middle of next month. 
zforlunch I am thinking of you on this one also.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2597180204&category=40475


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Have done both 064's and 066's Marky but if i have a chance to get a 066 that would be my choice ok


----------



## Hunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Marky Mark,
That is a good looking saw. Is that a Military model or something like that?
Thanks
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Gypo you need to get a 7900 and forget about that 385 , it is just the sign of the times,
plus you can run it out west in the 5 cu class against Dennis C and show him your east coast moves , that should really mess him up


----------



## bwalker (Feb 25, 2004)

> Have done both 064's and 066's Marky but if i have a chance to get a 066 that would be my choice ok


 want a one of a kind saw? get a jungle 066 like Z4lunch bought.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 25, 2004)

Ben I have shot birds all over South America most likely in some of the remotest parts. The only jugle I have seen is under the womens arms.

Ed we can run my 385 Ken Dunn against the 066. Here's a shot from South America looks like jungle EH.


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Mark i like the green to and it would be a great saw to talk about , i think we could sell them here also so phone up stihl and tell them to make a couple thousand green 066's


----------



## bwalker (Feb 25, 2004)

Marky, Thats a cool powerwagon in that pic. 
BTW Jungles= snakes and bugs. Neither of which I am too fond of.


----------



## ehp (Feb 25, 2004)

Mark you can run anything you want , if you think your 346 is fast enough you can run it against a 3120 stroker , it is up to you plus this way we get to see what has power plus we can run a 7900 against it to


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 26, 2004)

Gypo, If you build a 5cu. saw, this "gray haired" runt will be happy to give you a run for the money. My 680 Solo runs like a 690, so you better get Barb-wire Bob to build you a new piece of wire, if your coming out West. If you can't get it together Meatloaf told me he would loan you anything you need. So you better quit landscaping and get back to saw building, Sept. will be here before you know it! Dennis


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 26, 2004)

*KLONDIKE DAYS*

Dose anyone know if KLONDIKE DAYS in Eagle river Wi. is over?
Or is it still to come. Think it's in Feb. but can't find any date or results.
Trying to fine enough close races to justify a race saw


----------



## ehp (Feb 26, 2004)

it was last weekend
Woodsjunkie there are not many races in the winter time because not many can get a saw to run on 120 fuel but in the summer there are tons , 2or more per weekend it is up to you to go to what shows you want, there are guys that do over 45 shows a year and all in the summer time


----------



## Toneman (Feb 26, 2004)

Ed, 
Is there a schedule for when all these shows? I've done some searches, but have not found anything
Tony


----------



## ehp (Feb 26, 2004)

most are at fairs or some other event that is going on , the first pro show here in Ontario is May 1st at Bracebridge 
Jamie Cogar use to have a book called the axe mans news but he no longer makes it , but more are coming online now so soon all the shows will be online there is also alot of small shows around , i will talk to Cecil and get him to put a date to shows on the internet


----------



## Toneman (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for the info Ed,


----------



## ehp (Feb 26, 2004)

There are 4 major shows here in Ontario and close to 25 smaller shows
May 1st Bracebridge 
Second saturday in June Minden Ontario championship
last saturday in July Kapuskasing Largest prize money
3rd saturday in Sept. Parry Sound
what do i call a major show 
first they have the best wood that they can get to make it fair for everyone
prize money , the more the better
anybody can come and at those shows you will have people from all over and most drive over 12 hours to these shows
number of people in the shows Minden normally has around 80 people at that show and they are good people that are at that so , so that is why i feel Minden is alot harder to win the chainsaw events than Webster like last year Jerry won Webster but didnot place here


----------



## ehp (Feb 26, 2004)

so what are we to doing a down cut and a up cut next time or just down cuts , if we do 2 cuts we will need alot more wood but 2 cuts will put more on the operator than the saws


----------



## ehp (Feb 26, 2004)

ok this is for Chris , i know you are chopping at the bit to have cold start so here we go you get to use the 021 stroker and it will be 3 cuts in 12 inch wood cold start, you should be done before 5 seconds is up right because we will get gypo to film it for here and the video's are only 5 seconds long, i will race against you with one of my strokers to be far but you have to take it easy on a old guy like me, i can only cold start in the .8 sec. range


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey does anybody want to get together this weekend at my house and do some sawing? I've got all the wood we need. We just have to saw it up into blocks, and its right on my sawing deck. Once you see the picture of my sawing deck let me know!
Dennis


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 27, 2004)

Nobody can get poplar to saw as easy as I can!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 27, 2004)

If we get tired of cutting poplar we can try out the California almond wood. "So hard a cat couldn't scratch it"!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 27, 2004)

This is why you put you neighbor on written notice if you think they have dangerous trees. I bet we still have to take them to court, but with the written notice served, it's not an "act of god" anymore. They should be held negligent for not taking care of the problem, but now days, nothing's a sure thing! If I don't get paid for the damages, I will fall everyone of those dogs myself. Then we will have a wood cutting party, YeeeeeeeeeeeHa. Dennis


----------



## rbtree (Feb 27, 2004)

Those trees look real solid, Dennis.

Speaking of poplar, I've got to finish my bid on a couple little ones, in a bit of a precarious spot. I'm thinking $7500. They had a bid of $25,000 for these two plus one more.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 27, 2004)

rbtree, that's not a tree your bidding on, its a sucker clump. Looks like alot of work to me. Good luck!

My neighbors insurnace company told us his tree's aren't dead, and he has maintained them well, and don't feel like they have been negligent, after being told how dead and dangerous they are. They are crooks, and I will get even. Dennis

Bad Widowmakers!


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

Dennic what part of not dead did they not see,stick to them man , hell i can see a $100,000 damage from here


----------



## ccicora (Feb 27, 2004)

Ed,
You know I like the cold start because every show we do it is vital that you do it right. If you don't you loose or cut your leg, arm head. As far as running my 021 stroker against yours I should get a handycap. Because I did do some surgery on my foot last year and I've gotten real slow. But still fast enough to beat Pauly P. to the wood. Which puts me in the 1.2 range right?? Gotta go need coffee english 2nd language right now.

Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Roger, bid 21,537.45 and do it with a helicopter in one fell swoop. Give the copter guy 15,000 and call it good.
Dennis, I think you and Annette are just one of these agitator types. Those trees aren't anymore dead than flying to the moon and back. They are European Larch Poplar,(Amarillo), so they just look dead and will sprout green in the spring.
If I were you, I would notch and backcut them just enough to keep them all standing. Then when the wind blows, they mysteriously fall over like dominoes into buddies yard.
John


----------



## rbtree (Feb 27, 2004)

Nice trees, Dennis. Just what I like to climb...and rig out big pieces 

Tell your neighbor I'll come do them for him. But payment will be a couple race chains, some pipes, your Rotax...that he'll have to buy from ya..charge him a lot ya hear....and most of the virgins in the surrounding counties....

Try 110 foot suckers with 3 to 6 foot butts.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

Dennis I have taken the tips you have given and I have my new secret weapon it's called a "Cheat Log" Stihlman explained it to me so I went out and picked one up. We can have online saw races, I know my 026 Artic can beet Roys 3120 now hands down. Even with the Nasty azz .325 chain on it. 

The best part about dropping this baby was all the RJS that popped out when it landed.


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

Even with my new club that DirtyWater Scott sent me, my times were cut in half. Here's a pic of the saw with a GB bar. Tony Marks should start checking his mail box for some more .325 junk coming his way. I don't know why he likes that .325 so much but he must like me for sending all mine to him. 

Lamebert should have been and Indian he trades so well.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Mark, glad you got the club, Dan is going to speedbag you now for intercepting it. Could you send the 2100 to Ed so he make a racesaw out of it?
Ed, that 3120EHPA you are making for Barky, could you send it to me instead?
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

John I asked that the 3120 was a little secret weapon for Oroville. I don't need the enemy gearing up for his butt kickin. Now I will have to call Husky and get there all new 4230.

As for the 2100 I will need to talk to you about that deal.


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

but you guys are not listening we need to have an advantage over those guys from out west , we are playing in there sand box now and if we donot like the ass kicking we are going to get , they will say just go home losser's and when you think you are a real man come back


----------



## glens (Feb 27, 2004)

So mix up some truly nasty fuel, act very secretive about it the day before the races and "try" to hide it out of their site that evening.&nbsp; Make such a big deal over it that they steal the fuel and use it in their own saws.&nbsp; Then really use good stuff in yours.

Just don't be too mean about it.&nbsp; Make sure it will only foul the plug immediately or something; no real damage.

Glen


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 27, 2004)

John
What's up with the 026?
It looks like Danny First National lost out on another payment.
Later
Dan


----------



## NB Logger (Feb 27, 2004)

*Cold start*

EHP,
0.8 sec. cold start? You must've put an electric start on that 346. Fastest I ever seen you start was 1.7 sec. Tru dat.


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

My God it is alive ,you should know on the cold start what ever the time is , when we race together by the time you hit the block i am on my up cut , so there , what kind of hired gun are you saying that boys o boy
remember i have all your saws but 1 here and i can fix your wagon so that the great paid husky man from Quebec beats you , and you know that is bad



and if it takes me 1.7 seconds to cold start and i still win boy my saws are faster than i thought




i thought you were to be on my side telling these guys all the truth now


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

NBlogger just like your post says 


junior and that is where you are going to stay with answers like that oh ya your rotax blew all to hell today , had something to do with a roll of tape and your throttle taped wide open


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

NB logger get your baggs packed we are heading west my boy , make sure you wear tight pants that have a thick ass in them cause you may need the thick part so something doesnot happen to you , there sand box right
so what do you think about your 371 with a 36 inch bar on it ye hey now we are logging


----------



## ehp (Feb 27, 2004)

NBlogger , Marky Mark and Gypo are going to go with us so remember bring lots and lots of money , we will need it to get out of jail and i donot want to be a bad man's girlfriend


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 27, 2004)

Ed I always keep my bail money with me and my lawyers phone numbers in the bottom of my shoes. Dennis is getting the info for me and as soon as I have it I will be in touch with all the parties. Better yet maybe we can do a confrence call. 

AS for the saw of my choice who the hell knows I have to get this whole concept down of this bore cut first. With that if some of my friends or new enimeys would like to post a clip of one that would be great.

Another thing that I could use is picture of a log holder. I have seen Ed's but the one Royb posted looks different also. Nothing crazy just something my friend can go by when he welds it up.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 28, 2004)

Marky, check out page 27 [006trees] picture of my sawing and chopping deck. The sawing block is in a [log vise] vertical clamp on the left. In the center of the deck on a post is the same kind of clamp only smaller, lying down and setup for standing block chopping. I'll take some better pictures of the clamps and put them on the site soon. They make things easy to hold any kind or size of wood, and you can put up a block all by yourself. Depending how big you make it $100 to $200 Gypo had a good type log holder also, it would be good for small long logs. Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Mark, my stand, although solid, is a bit too high. Not sure but the bottom of the log should be about 30" from the ground.
Jarod need a stand about 5 ft. off the ground though.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 28, 2004)

Dennis what is that made from an old wine press? John your log holder is from the book "Loggers for Dummies" I need the real deal. Ed was made for cants and I can't see myself needing one like that . I don't think they have cants here in New Jersey. 

Dennis I got the newer chains and I will give them a try we all know the other ones worked better than expected right John. Dennis make sure you get payment from John and it clears. Those chains are worth all of the $1200. you charged. 

Like I said up in the North Kingdom Get you Pencil sharpened.


----------



## ehp (Feb 28, 2004)

Mark my log holder was made for round wood but we had some shows and i but a buttom in it so the square wood would fit, all you have to do is build it the same but just use the 2 outside 90degree angle iron at 8 inches apart and you are ready , your log will not move


----------



## ehp (Feb 28, 2004)

so it is a go Gypo is going to run his 346KD with the shiny stick on it out west in the open saw class, Marky Mark is going to run his 372 and NBlogger is going to run a 3120stroker , me i might run my bowsaw, i need practice so in 25 inch wood i will get lots of practice, NBlogger i got you signed in the 42inch single buck , know i let the cat out of the bag , they know you are good and Jason W and Dion L are waiting to see how much you beat them by


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 29, 2004)

Ed you just made it easy for me now all I need is a 372. Did you hear that Dan.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 29, 2004)

Marky, Do you need more pictures of my wine press? The smaller clamp was used to squeeze olives for oil, thats why it doesn't squeek. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Feb 29, 2004)

Marky i am glad that you now know what you are doing!
I on the other hand am not sure on anything to do with out west because i know i need to cut a 25 inch log in under 2.5 seconds with a 5 cu saw with no head running on low test pump gas an a rocked out stock chain, now i know they can do it but boy i am not sure i can , our rocks out here maybe harder than there so the chain might be rocked out more than there's
so boys let me know what you think


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 29, 2004)

> all I need is a 372. Did you hear that Dan.



Marky barkey
I have you 372 I just had to make sure it wasn't faster than mine I had heard a lot of rumors that it may have been faster NOT I will be sending it out second Tuesday of next week.

Ed,
I will tell you this the same wood hear is a lot dryer and harder than the wood you brought to gypos.

Dan did you ever deside what kind of wood we will be cutting? and are the piped 346's going to be running stock chain?


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 29, 2004)

Eric it's my understanding that Ed might be bringing some turned wood, don't hold me to that. As far as the saws go in the 346 dept anything goes except we all use the same gas. 

I believe if you refer to "get together this weekend" 
Page 11, Article 9, paragraph 3 it states pump gas from the same can. 
When I spoke to dan he mentioned he might have some 20" logs also. What does that mean bring a bigger club and chain. We all know Lambert AKA The shining will beat us all down again. 

But I hear there's a new up and comer ever hear of this guy Ed Heard. As I see It, it will be a fun day out and we can all break bread with honest, fun friends.


----------



## jokers (Feb 29, 2004)

Has anyone got any pictures of working log turners? I`d like to build one and have a few ideas, but why reinvent the wheel if I don`t have to?

Russ


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 29, 2004)

Mark
The 372 was finished up but it is now in pieces again. My son came up with the brain storm to use the crank, piston and barrel on the 346 he is building. It works well but he cant get the top cover back on.
I think we will be cutting some pennslytuky
Red Poplar. I will take some pictures of that stuff.
I will have two 346XPGs here this week for you.
Later
Dan


----------



## jokers (Feb 29, 2004)

Any 346xps?  

Russ


----------



## ehp (Feb 29, 2004)

Like i said when the snow goes i can get the turner out and we will take pictures of it


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 29, 2004)

Russ
I have 6 346s on the way. 2 are the XPGs.
Out of the 6, I only have one that isn't promised.

Mary Barky
"As I see It, it will be a fun day out and we can all break bread with honest, fun friends."

I though we did that the last time but once again, I was mistaken.
Later
Dan


----------



## sedanman (Feb 29, 2004)

Dan, I need a street address to plug into mapquest. I will be able to attend for 1 day only, likely saturday. Look forward to meeting you. If I see too much of a difference between my stock 7900 and one of your hotrods, I may just have to leave my saw with you.


----------



## choppermom (Feb 29, 2004)

*Cold Starts*

Since you all are always talking about cold starts here is a picture that I thought would be cool to post. This little saw and wagon belongs to Dennis Harvey and hold the record at The Albany Timber Carnival when it was a cold start.

Leslie Fales


----------



## woodsjunkie (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dozerdan _
> *Russ
> I have 6 346s on the way. 2 are the XPGs.
> Out of the 6, I only have one that isn't promised.
> ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 29, 2004)

Hi WJ, that's a nice picture of the clubette, but I have to take exception to your choice of fuels as of late. If we look to the right of the picture we will all note a propane bottle.
If I trade you a 357NIB, will you pay DD for the new square grinder and get the $$ from Ed for the 084 that he is building for Crofter in trade for the chains he is building for Chris?
John


----------



## ehp (Feb 29, 2004)

Well testing is done on another rocketship
the poor old Dolmar got it's ass whipped this time BAD
the 371 that cut a 2.52sec. before with the muffler mods to it
the dolmar cut 1.84sec before 



this time in 14.25 inch wood
the 371after mods cut 1.99////2.03
the dolmar still stock cut 2.34////2.36sec. so you can see porting does work and not just because of the muffler mods and yes it will cut wood all day long and this 371 will get faster yet only 3 tanks of gas threw it


----------



## ehp (Mar 1, 2004)

Gypo i may be down this week , i need some new reamers and cutters for the new stuff , i will let you know and i will bring some wood so we can try some new stuff and maybe you can try your 346 alcohol saw that you own and have not made a cut with yet, its ok i will let you


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi Ed, that's great! Bring on the clubs. Plus I have a chain coming from Australia that I would like you to see that will be running on the 346EHPA, but don't tell Woodsjunkie ok?
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 1, 2004)

You do know that everything from down under goes in the oppisite direction to us up here right ?
so i hope your chain turns in the right direction and not backwards
i will bring some chains with me ok and we will see ok, get your 385 ready and we will compare with the dolmar


----------



## ccicora (Mar 1, 2004)

Dan,
I know your off with a chainsaw sleeping the night away so Here is a question anyways... What is Red Poplar? Never heard of it, are there other common names?? Just trying to figure out if I need to make a new work chain for the wood.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 1, 2004)

It is a rare tree grown in pennsultucky, Chris just get the 021 ready for my 026, I think we need a 026 shoot out now.


----------



## ccicora (Mar 1, 2004)

ok, I might even bring my 029 Super just in case I need some help. And you know me I need all the help I can get somedays.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 1, 2004)

Red popular is hemlock Chris, you know the stuff if you hit a knot goodbye chain


you should have a muffler class for the 026's and 346's together


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 2, 2004)

Ed, is this a race at dozer Dan's? What date is it, and what classes are you having? Just wondering cause I'm walking without a cane now, and I'm just about ready to make a couple of cuts. Thought about coming out an showing Gypo how to make a couple of cuts for speed. Dennis


----------



## rbtree (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *Well testing is done on another rocketship
> the poor old Dolmar got it's ass whipped this time BAD
> the 371 that cut a 2.52sec. before with the muffler mods to it
> ...



I'm not sure I got that Ed...



Is the 7900 still bone stock...and the 371 woods saw ported and muffler opened?

Whatever the case, and however soft the wood, those are some mighty fast times...what length bar..and is the chain race ready?


----------



## ehp (Mar 2, 2004)

ok the first times for the 371 and the 7900 are with the 371 just having the muffler opened up and the 7900 stock 
the 7900 was a lot faster than the 371
7900 cut 1.88 second//////1.84second
371 cut2.57second//////2.52second
now this was on a smaller block than the last times were on and yes they both had race chains 
so i ported the 371 so i could see the difference in times and to show that porting does make a saw faster and not all gains are just from the muffler
the 7900 cut 2.34sec/////2.36sec
and the now poered 371 cut 1.99sec/////2,03sec so you can see the 371 really came to life
i will be porting a 7900 in the next 2 weeks and i will see how it compares the the stock 7900
Dennis this is a get together /////race for some guys , if you want to come out that would be great being your clubs , as far as classes go just as Chris, he will tell you but i would just load everything and come , you might as well throw Tommy in there as well so you can have someone to talk to because you guys will be so far ahead we will not even see you guys , well off to gypo's to do some video's , it is raining like hell here i hope the 3120 runs in this crap


----------



## jokers (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *....
> so i ported the 371 so i could see the difference in times and to show that porting does make a saw faster and not all gains are just from the muffler *



Ed, that statement sounds like a reference to one of my posts that it seems almost everyone misunderstood. I know that not all gains come from the muffler when the porting is done right, or done at all, but I`ll also guarantee that I`ve run saws that people paid to have ported and simply ended up with a muffler job. Am I making sense yet?

Russ


----------



## ehp (Mar 2, 2004)

yes Jokers i have heard of guys doing just that plus i have heard of saws that have been ported that run slower than a stock one, what i did was not meant to anyone just to show that porting does work that is all


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 2, 2004)

Dennis C
The get together will be held on April 10.
You are more then welcome to come on out here, you can even bring some of your clubs that you told me about. I never ran a 500 without the gear box.
I was thinking about making you our official timer. We will give you your own chair and if it is cold here we will build a fire at your feet.

I do know what hemlock is, our Eastern stuff looks a little different then the western crap but the knots will probable will have the same effect on chains. That should make the race interesting.
I will include a picture of our Pennsultucky Red Poplar, it is relatively soft.
You guys can bring your own wood but we are going to cut what I supply.

Directions
Well OK. Do a search on the net for McClure Pa 17841. Make sure you use the 17841 because there are two McClures in Pa. McClure is located on Rt522 and the whole town is on the south side of the road. Turn south on North Stuck Street and head toward the mountain in the attached picture OK. You cant turn the wrong way on stuck because it starts on 522 and only goes in one direction from there.OK There will be a small pizza place on the north side of 522 directly across from Stuck Street. Don't get to excided about finding stuck, we only have three streets coming off of 522,this town is small,we got electricity and one red light last week. N Stuck will change to S Stuck but don't get excited. Its a straight shot to my house from 522 on stuck. It is 6 tenth of a mile from 522 to my house. I am at the top of a hill on the right hand side. If stuck make a 90 degree turn, back up you just missed my driveway. I will park my Beatle in the front yard for a marker. If you cant see my Beatle, you shouldn't be driving. LOL
If you get lost in town, just ask anyone where I live. They will tell you that I am the crazy guy that always carries a 9mm or 45 in the back of his pants, cocked and locked.
If you need better directions, just ask Lambert Logger, that will be entertaining, just leave a day early or you might miss it OK.
Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Bug Picture*

Hi
You should be able to find this one.

I saw a woman wearing a sweat shirt with "Guess" on it. So I said Implants?" She hit me.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 2, 2004)

*House*

Here is a picture of my house.
I haven't been here very much lately, I have been busy with other things. I will try to check in when I get some free time.
Thanks
Dan



I live in my own little world. But it's OK. They know me here.


----------



## woodsjunkie (Mar 2, 2004)

Dan,
I will build the log stand as soon as I get over this [email protected] flu bug. No need for Ed to carry one all the way down from the great white north but I do need to know how high its suppose to be?I also can bring a LOG WIZARD de-barker if needed.
BTW if you guys get lost just look for this guy.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 2, 2004)

Eric
Bring that LOG LIZARD along with you OK. The shag bark on our red poplar is hard on chains.
Later
Dan



I don't do drugs. I get the same effect just standing up fast.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi Dan, does the Shagbark grow on all the trees or just the Red Poplar?
P.S. I won't tell anyone about where you live or when the race is ok?
John


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 2, 2004)

John
The date isn't a secret, you can let that information leak out OK.
That shag bark only grows on a select few trees around here, well ummm I guess just the red poplar and our hickory.
Later
Dan



If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal?


----------



## sedanman (Mar 2, 2004)

I already have a log holder under construction. Pictures to follow (when it's done) I've dubbed it the "cookie monster" !


----------



## ccicora (Mar 2, 2004)

I have just got in my stand that is set up for the ALA and NYSLA shows. It's small enough for one person to move but when locked in we will need a big bar or a tracktor to pull it out. I'll bring it down for the weekend. I have chatted with Dan and he said sure. Besides I only need to bring two saws now....

Later,
Chris


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's a vid of Ed's Contra cutting 14" Shagbark Basswood.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's the 3120 stroker.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 2, 2004)

well it was raining up here so i went to Gypo's place and played today mostly to run the smaller saws to see if they were working
we were cutting basswood 46 inches round so that is 14.6 inches in diameter
the contra made in 1958 cut a 3.11 sec.
also we made more than one cut so these are the fastest times and may not go with the video's , some video's didnot turn out

we had crofters 365,my 7900,385 K D, 066KD a stock 066
we also changed the gears to get the fastest time and out of this group only the 7900 was faster with a 9 pin on it
Crofter's 365 ported 2.44 sec.
385KD 2.48sec
066KD 2.52sec
7900 9 pin 2.52sec stock
066 2.56sec stock

then we used some big saws 
3120 stock but muffler mods 1.99 sec. same wood 
088 KD with a 9 pin 1.99sec both saws cut the same



we used the same block that we cut of at the last get together for John to learn to run a nitro saw plus we cut the other one up
John cut with the 346 1.47 sec
3120 cut around .48 John said he was having trouble timing it 
block was 36.5 inches round so it was 11.6 round


----------



## bwalker (Mar 2, 2004)

I am in shock that a stock 7900 equaled a KD066. The 7900 is giving up alot of cc's and HP stock, let alon after Yoda has massaged it.


----------



## ehp (Mar 2, 2004)

well if i had not geared it up it the 066kd would of kicked its ass .
i cut .21 faster with the 9 pin on it
the stock 066 and crofters cut slower with the 9 pin on it
John doesnot like the sound of the 7900, he says it sounds tinny but it is quite


the reason for the 7900 cutting better with a 9 pin i think is the 7900 has alot of compression stock and has a low port timing so lots of torque but less rpm's in the wood compared to the ported saws so with a 9 pin it ends up with the same chainspeed
this will give me a idea so when i get the ported 7900 done i will know where i stand


----------



## royb (Mar 3, 2004)

*WOW*

Man Ed that is fast !!!!  made myn look slow. you THE MAN


----------



## rbtree (Mar 3, 2004)

Man Ed, you really got me excited and watching the mail for my PP 7900 to show!! I'll be running mostly 28 and 32 bars on it. Based on what you said, most likely an 8 tooth sprocket will be the ticket for work. But I'll have to get a 9 pinner for sure and try it with 20 and 24 bars....


----------



## ehp (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks royb but i know you were holding back and maybe i was to , wait until you see the new stuff

yes i cannot wait until i get the 7900 ported done to see what it will do , there is no reason that it should not fly


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ed, After watching the 3120 stroker cut, I bet you get a bunch of emails or phone calls from the West coast boys, wanting to step it up. Good Luck!, it was fast. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Mar 3, 2004)

it cut ok but we are doing some other stuff to the saw and my saw in the next couple weeks for this year plus we will also be doing the same thing to the 5 cu. saws, the reason that we are only doing it to my and Paul;s W. saws are to see if they break or not , they should not but it will take a season to see

what you saw there is a normal 3120 stroker that runs a muffler very strong and looks like it runs a pipe not to bad either, and i was using 20% nitro that time and seemed to run it well , that saw last season cut a normal time of 4.4 to 4.5 seconds cold start 3 cuts in 10 by 10 on muffler popular and i know it is better now and once done it will cut faster yet. on pipe it should be in the middle 3's , i would like it to be in the low 3's but that might be asking just to much , we will see, but if i had one of those fast chains i might be in the 2's , Dennis i think you would like to run one of these thing , not much different from a bike , you just have to push


----------



## ehp (Mar 3, 2004)

Dennis i would not hold my breath on the west coast boys, but i guess you just never know now do you


----------



## ccicora (Mar 3, 2004)

Well Dan, Thanks for the help, Dammm Penslkentucky names..... I found the wood and the REAL NAME! its not Red Poplar I can tell you that much except in your town and all the rest for 50 miles. I called up a forester friend of mine and he laughed at me hard and said I already knew the tree but didn't realize it. He even was so nice to give me the US Forest Service sheet on the web! So there now that the odds are even lets race....


http://hort.ifas.ufl.edu/trees/ACERUBB.pdf


Later,
Chris


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 3, 2004)

Here's something to add a twist. If the Dolmar 109 is 43cc do you think it can run with a 346xp? I know with all this chatter about Dolmar will the 109 keep up with the 346. I hope to see one at Dan's I know it is short notice but we need one ported out there to see were they all stand. Of course Lamebrts 346 on a Alcohol diet works well but will Dullmar keep up to it.


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 3, 2004)

Chris
Thanks for clearing up the Red Poplar for me. But now everybody knows that it is a soft wood.
Later
Dan


Sometimes you cant see the forest through the trees.


----------



## ehp (Mar 3, 2004)

just in ,Dennis C. is coming out to Dan's and bring some 30 inch diameter wood for the great 346 race he says it should be 2 cuts and cold start, now with a 60 driver chain , this could be fun


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Ed, You know you're in Penslkentucky when you call the front desk from your motel room and tell the clerk "I've gotta leak in my sink", and he says go ahead... you paid for the room. Those are the best places to stay when your at a chainsaw race, and I told Gypo I was only thinking about bringing a truck load of 30" wood to Dozer Dan's. Now that I'm building Hot Saws again I might not have the time. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeha! Dennis


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

Dennis if you can just let me know which motel you are staying at because if you can leak in the sink maybe i will try to stay at another place , to many pictures of teeth being brushed and that sink.
you donot need to being to much of that 30 inch wood , they should be dropping like flys once we start cutting it then we will have lots of saws to sell on ebay,


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 4, 2004)

Dennis C
That not true about leaking in the Penslkentucky Motel sinks. In order for that to happen, you would have to have a sink. Our motels have no such modern conviniances, like running water and that new electrisical suff. I got me one of them there new phone things a while back. Still aint fingered out how it works, all it does is make that darn Ringgyy Dingggy noise.
You are more then welcome to come in and share in the fun. There will be a few other people here that you know very well.
Later
Dan



She aint over, till the fat lady sings!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 4, 2004)

*Mad Cow*

Hi Dan, when I was there in P.A., the only running water was the the water you had to run and get.
However, when I was in a restaurant there, I ask for some prime Canadian beef, but the waitress said, "well what about the Mad Cow", so I just said, " oh, dont worry about her, she's gone away for the weekend".
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

Dan if this weather keeps up i will not have to cut a hole in the ice evertime i want water, and i will be able to go swimming in the river once the ice is gone, now you want to talk about something getting smaller once it hits the cold water and you know what your, voice seems to get alot higher in pitch


i keep hearing about these cell phones , what are they ?
do you have to go to jail and use a phone in a cell?


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok the rest of you guys know what red popular is but for us stupid and dumb Canadians , what in the h$ll is red popular
i have seen yellow , white, swamp, larch tooth, trembelin aspen ,
bam but if i have seen it ,it was not called red popular


----------



## 066 stihl (Mar 4, 2004)

Ed

Soft Red Maple

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

I seen the stuff Chris put on the site but i thought he was joking
if this is true , donot put any of those good chain in to that stuff and Dennis you might as well stop filing, it is not worth it


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

How hard is the soft maple down there 066 , if you get a good tree it is not bad here but if you get a junk one it would clean the teeth right off a race chain 
the ones with the black heart in them ugly


----------



## 066 stihl (Mar 4, 2004)

Ed

The good softmaple not bad. But I don't know what Dan calling Red popular.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

066 i donot know either but i hope he is just joking on the soft maple
we have shows here that use soft maple but i donot think i would put a real race saw in it


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

I hope Dan is calling red popular White Pine or aspen or yellow popular
Dan get back to us on this, we need to know


----------



## 066 stihl (Mar 4, 2004)

Ed

I think he calling seasoned locust red popular. I think its for John to race on.

Ricky


----------



## Crofter (Mar 4, 2004)

Ed: you went and let the cat out of the bag! I wanted to see Stihlman 36 swallow his chewing tobbacco before I let him know you had been tickling my saws innards. Make sure Gypo doesn't swap chains with one of his 90 second tickles.

Frank



> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *well it was raining up here so i went to Gypo's place and played today mostly to run the smaller saws to see if they were working
> we were cutting basswood 46 inches round so that is 14.6 inches in diameter
> the contra made in 1958 cut a 3.11 sec.
> ...


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

Crofter i didnot let the whole cat out of the bag but i seems tocut nice and at a good rpm and if i knew you would be easy on it when cutting firewood i could bump up the compression some more then it would handle the 9 pin


----------



## Crofter (Mar 4, 2004)

You had better let me get used to it the way it is now or I'll be falling thru into the dirt. Hope to hook up with you Sunday afternoon before you have it wore out on me!

Frank


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

I talked to Cecil tonight and we are to go over to his place on Sunday to see him before he is off to the land down under for a month or so, we will hook up on Sunday ok, it is just sitting downstairs with the rest of the saws , have not been using it because i have a dolmar ok that needs to have more time put on it


----------



## ehp (Mar 4, 2004)

Crofter if you want i could bring some wood with me so you can try it, let me know


----------



## Crofter (Mar 5, 2004)

Bring a piece of wood if you like Ed, but as far as me having to try it - not necessary; if I didn't trust your word, you wouldn't have my saw! Looks like the freezing rain stuff will be over by Sunday. I am about 4 hours drive so let me know a time.

Frank


----------



## ehp (Mar 5, 2004)

Just let me know what time you would be pulling in to Parry Sound and we will meet where ever you like


----------



## ehp (Mar 5, 2004)

Gypo you around cause you are always in the hiding mode, or are you flooded out , man it is bad here for water with all that snow and now 3 days straight rain, and i mean rain



well today we had some entertament, the guy up the street bought a school and was living in it for a couple of years but today 6 cop cars and 2 trucks can screaming in nailed his ass and took i pile of grass from the school , i guess he was growing big time


----------



## ehp (Mar 6, 2004)

well this just in Gypo has bought Dennis 500 Honda to run at Dan's in the great 346 race, lets make it cold start , i want to watch Gypo start that saw, now the size of the wood most likely will be a broom handle , 1 cut so we will need someone like Dennis to time this race


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 7, 2004)

ehp, I have started that 500 and got it to the wood [30"] in less than 2 seconds. Gypo will have a big advantage cutting broom handles, but so will the 346 with just one cut. 

P.S. I want to see him run it too! Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 7, 2004)

The 500 should do the trick for sure. Will practice with the 346EHP tomorrow.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 7, 2004)

They should be about the same to start would you not think Dennis, so John you get good and fast with the 346 and when Dennis sends you that 500 it will be a walk in the park for you to run that 500,the 500 may out weigh your 346 by a pound or 2 but thats no biggy for a man of your size and strenght.
Dennis what side is the pipe on the 500, do you cut on the say side as a rotax, Gypo's 346 is set up that way.
What chain is on it .325 or 3/8 low pro, you know you have to make it as light as you can so why not start out with a light chain to begin with


----------



## ehp (Mar 7, 2004)

Marky up here in 0 weather most wear nothing at all, just to da#n warm but i found the sawdust hurts sometimes if you know what i mean


----------



## glens (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll let you in on a little secret, Mark.&nbsp; Our flannel shirts are fleece lined.&nbsp; :<tt></tt>)


----------



## ehp (Mar 7, 2004)

I live just to far from the city to wear that stuff , just not a yuppy i guess, now Gypo i am not sure if he is a yuppy or not but he does live alot closer to the city and could put on his passion pink jump suit and stroll up and down Jane street


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi Ed, that's an Idea, I think I'll do that.
Anyway, I cut with the 346 today and an Art Martin chain with the 10% nitro alcohol mix you gave be with the saw.
The saw was cold, but the fuel warm, so here is the cut. The log was just shy of 14" dia., it was frozen Basswood. This is alot of fun, thanks.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 9, 2004)

I guess If I had of known what I was doing, I would have made the cut from the other side of the log. lol.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

yep, Gypo you got that right , it would of cut better to onthe other side , when you hit the pipe on the log you almost didnot cut your cookie off and that hurts your time. the fuel i know is rich on 10% nitro but is easier on the motor than 20% for you to learn plus you said the saw was cold and you know that is not good and if you had 20% fuel it would of ran on after the cut so a lower amount of nitro is better for now


----------



## royb (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey guy's I think your wood is sum fast cutting stuff!!! correct me if iam wrong, I know you have a awesome Motor but i still think your wood is real fast cutting.. RoyB


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

I have not cut your wood royb so i have no way of knowing but for the wood out here i can tell you it is alot harder than aspen or white pine plus this is frozen and when it is not frozen it cuts even faster, to compare our wood to Webster's yellow popular like last year Jerry won Webster and cutting the same size of wood he was 4 tenths slower here as most people are slower here.
now the wood you have been seeing on the video's is basswood which we donot cut in the summer time but i have most of the aspen cut near the roads so i would have to go back a ways to get aspen and in the snow it is not going to happen , so we cut basswood because it is easy to get , soon the wood should be nice and warm so the times are only going to get better and i can get some aspen that will help also in the times
Now royb , i can tell that the redwood you have been cutting is not soft in your video's but like i said i have nevercut your wood so i have no way of telling who much softer our wood is


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Roy, here's a link to the properties of Basswood.
Was wondering why my cutters were getting dull.
John
http://www.woodzone.com/woods/basswood.htm


----------



## royb (Mar 10, 2004)

EHP why i asked about if your wood was soft!! I was just trying to get and idea how far off my stuff would be from your's. and when i seen you cut that block of wood with your 3120 . I thought WOW iam way behind  so from what i could see you have a VEREY fast 3120 and your chain looked to be the same as the motor, Roy B


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

that is correct to a point, like most places the trees are different from one place to another, the basswood south of me seems to be more red and it does have sand in the wood but maybe our's is a cross between basswood and some other tree , it is white as white can be plus i have cut tons of it and it doesnot dull chains at all, the only other place i have cut basswood at a show was in Quebec and it was more like southern basswood with it's red colour, maybe 036 stihlman can tell us more on how this stuff cuts compared to the other wood or just go back to his video and watch his 3120 KD cut this soft wood at the first get together with a race chain set up to cut summer wood


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 10, 2004)

Gypo, it says Basswood " blunts cutters slightly". No wonder your chains don't cut! And I just thought you needed practice. Better give Art another ring and see if he's answering, or better yet run a file across those blunt cutters, slightly. LOL Dennis


----------



## ccicora (Mar 10, 2004)

Wood is very dependent on the site so much it is not funny. If you look at the Basswood cut at John's it is very white. Come down here in the Souther Tier of NY and it look like Black Walnut and is full of silica (Dull your chain fast stuff). I know that the Yellow Poplar around Deposit, NY is soft when compared to the Yellow poplar in Southern PA. 12" Round Underhand was in the 35 sec range for standing block Tuscarora Valley, PA. Normaly with white poplar the time should be in the 12-16 sec range and White Pine is Faster than that. 
I know when I compete you will see the competitors looking for how the wood cuts and how big the growth rings are. And the freasher the wood ie we like very freash wood (1 day old or younger is nice) wood that is sets for any period of time shrinks and looses some moisture content.
See Ed you just had to ask and I started to rant.

Later,
Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

royb i would not say your saws are behind at all, your wood could be harder than hell plus you were running a muffler and i was on a pipe , big difference, most time the rule on 3 cuts in 12 inch popular the pipe cuts .8 second faster than the muffler but i have not played enough with that saw to know the difference yet , it is NBlogger's muffler saw that is 3 or 4 years old and we just tried a pipe on it and that was its 5 or 6 cookie on pipe , it does seem to have a ton of torque so as we speak i am building its pipe foe this year , a couple more hundred rpm's


----------



## royb (Mar 10, 2004)

EHP ya i could see that that motor had alot of power Maybe you should go with a smaller gear and 1/2 full house chain? I read on here that . a great chain filer from california. uses a setup like that and he can't be beat you should talk with him, I think he is the man


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Dennis, why do you keep hanging up on me? TF does the same thing but isn't quite as polite, I guess cause I keep bugging him about chains and stuff. 
What's Meat Loafs #.
Thanks,
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

Royb , its a 3120 not a 090, my 3120's donot have the power of that 090 , you know that so i am sure it could not turn that 1/2 inch chain , plus i cannot find 1/2 out here period but i hear there is a musuem up north that has a 100 ft roll of 1/2 square top.
i think i will stay with this 3/8's [email protected] chain i have but then again i could be talked into trying some of the man;s chain that way i will not be last and you know who the man is royb , he is good freinds with Dennis Cahoon, not sure if you know him


----------



## 066 stihl (Mar 10, 2004)

Ed

Have you ever run a .404 chain on the 3120's before?

Ricky


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 10, 2004)

So who is all going to Dan's???


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 10, 2004)

*I wish I could...*

And bring my new toy!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I wish I could...*



> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *And bring my new toy!
> 
> 
> ...




Butch is that the blowup kind with the fake plastic puckered starfish in the rear???


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, and she weighs around 090 lbs!


----------



## ehp (Mar 10, 2004)

Ricky the only sawsi have running .404 are the contra and the rotax's which we will see forsure how the .404 works against the 1/2 in a couple weeks 
Woodland can run his own rotax , these saws just donot interest me to run plusthis way i can see and hear the motor better but i would bet 99% sure we will be running .404 this year but it may work out that we will be running .404 up to 16 inch wood and 1/2 over that , time will tell



Master why are you not going , we will tape that 090 to your arm so you can run it if you have not got the handle fixed , there your [email protected] not mine


----------



## ehp (Mar 12, 2004)

Gypo no more beer , you are in training now sense everyone is out to get you at the big race so i think you will need some training to so check in and maybe next week you can come up and we will see if you can become faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## ehp (Mar 14, 2004)

sense Gypo is in training and cannot have any beer or junk food Susie says he is a changed man , she feels it is not the beer but the junk food that now he cannot have , he is doing everything for her around the house , the dishes ,cooking diner , opening the door for her , leaving the toilet seat down , just unbelievable is what she is saying
so i guess Gypo is going to be in training now for along time to come and maybe he will ask her something


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 15, 2004)

*Rules*

Hi All
I guess its time to get a few things out of the way. This way you people will not be in the dark and hopefully it will slow down my inbox.
One
The wood we are cutting will be native Yellow Poplar, supplied by me.

Two
This is supposed to be a fun get together.
It has been brought to my attention that there will be a lot of people show up for the sole purpose of bashing or discrediting other forum members. This WILL NOT be tolerated and any such violators WILL be escorted off of the property.
Three
Physical violence WILL NOT be tolerated and you WILL be escorted off of the property.
Four
Positively no alcohol shall be consumed, until after you have finished cutting. This WILL NOT be tolerated and any such violators WILL be escorted off of the property.
This is supposed to be a fun time for everyone and not a pissing match.
If you don't think that you can obey the above guidelines, stay home.

We had an mryb sighting last night in McClure. He said that he would be so kind as to bring a few cases of beer for everyone. He wanted some input on your favorite brands.
Later
Dan


Our auto manufactures realized they made a mistake on their outside mirrors. They covered up that mistake with decals that read " objects may be closer then they appear". Wouldn't it be cheaper to just correct the problem and install a flat mirror?


----------



## sedanman (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan, May I take a minute to be the safety police? Please insist that anyone within 10 feet of the log stands be wearing PPE.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2004)

Dan, I was only kidding when I said I was going to bring my "clubs".
If this means I'm excluded, than I'm phoning the cops.
Lamebert Logger


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 15, 2004)

Dozer, lossen up! Let the chainsaws do the talkin. You sound like the moderators on the AS. Hell, I've made some of my fastest cuts with a little beer under my belt, and there's only tough guys on the internet, not at chainsaw races. Good luck! Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Dan, there is no need to worry. During the race Club Soda will be served, but after we can have Canadian Club.
It is my understanding that Chainsaw Marty will be there to see that all adhere to safety rules.
Don't worry about me speedbagging anybody, I couldn't kick the sh!t out my own shorts.
John


----------



## RupeGoldburg (Mar 15, 2004)

I would like to go but I will be attending Mike Rupley's show on the same weekend. I wonder how that worked out. Of course we drink beer from all the pictures taken at Clearwater. I love running my saws with a few tata's in me. Look at my friends guts there all big. But most of us out here that race saws are big and fat. Now if you're a real logger then your what they call in shape. 

I spent way to many miles in the cruiser doing nothing.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 15, 2004)

This is Dan's home and I think his rules are fair.


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 15, 2004)

When we were up in Clearwater two years ago, even the professional announcer was sh!tfaced before 9AM. There were more than a few vendors handing out acid to the contestants. He!!, one AS member sponsored a hotsaw race where the contestants had to each boot a half load of horse when the judge said go, before they even touched the saw. We called that a "hot start". The methyloxy dimethyl triptamine three legged race certainly caused quite a stir. Yes, chainsaw racing can be fun, profitable and dangerous!


----------



## Crofter (Mar 15, 2004)

I dont think anyone would disagree with Dan's rules, Just think he is having his pee pee pulled a bit for stating the obvious so solemnly! What kind of categories you thinking of Dan? Have you had any death threats this time like last? 

Frank


----------



## chainsawworld (Mar 15, 2004)

dan just sent me an e-mail about the safety issues and rules. everyone here (except lambert) knows how i feel about safety. seems that is all i talk about but, i have seen people screwed up from accidents in the woods as well as at the lumberjack shows. i hope not to make any hard feelings over my input. i would like to see everyone have a good time and go home with all their limbs.
marty


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Dan, I noticed that the cookies from the cutoffs make great gofferwood. How be we have a cookie toss, not to be confused with the cookie toss from drinking too much, but to see who can toss the first cookie into your outdoor wood furnace from 20 paces.
Is there anywhere in the code that prohibits the cookie toss, and if not, is one required to wear chaps while doing so if they haven't bucked their leg off already?
John


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 15, 2004)

I like the "Cookies and Milk Idea" before we get started!!!


----------



## chainsawworld (Mar 15, 2004)

john,
LMAO. how long have you had that quote? marty


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Marty, I've had that for sometime now. Wouldn't it make a great bumper sticker?
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Marty, I decided to mend my ways, but I keep tripping over all the gear.
John


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 16, 2004)

Pinocchio Lambert
Who is pulling your strings, this week?
Could it be the evil Marky Barky?

Marty and I are working out the details for a new event. Not sure what we will name it yet.
We will have Pinocchio Lambert hanging from some stings. Marky Barky will pull those strings up and down, making the drunken Lambert move. We will then all take turns, throwing axes at the drunken Lambert target.
Marty did assure me that this can all be done safely. Suzie said it would be OK as long as we leave Johns major body part intact.
John did call last night and spoke with a muffled voice. All I could here was Suzie in the background yelling Lie to me, Lie to me.
What's up with that John?

Frank
No death threats yet but I have had a few not so nice emails. Thats OK, I will have things patrolled with some antiques, designed in 1911. I don't leave home without one. I didn't take one to Johns, because of the border issues. I did feel naked without one. Good thing that I didn't take one along, they would have confiscated it with my last grenade.
Later
Dan




The nose, knows!


----------



## Crofter (Mar 16, 2004)

Dan; Those old antiques circa 1911 still do good job. Mine has been ported and polished on the inside only. Porting is not only for saws Eh? If we can use Gypo for a whipping boy, no one else will need any. You just have to set an example! He is also known as Timex Lambert: Takes a licking and keeps on ticking!

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Dan, I think throwing axes at the drunken Lamebert is too dangerous. Better still, lets do the beer bottle toss and see who gets one on my nose first.
"We had Christmas in prison and the food was real good, we had turkey and pistols carved out of wood."- John Prine
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 16, 2004)

Gypo they are not very nice now are they, that is no way to treat a fine out standing young man that lives on the nice side of the tracks now is it


----------



## ccicora (Mar 16, 2004)

I say lest take them sit them in a chair and put a beer in front of them, But duck tape their hands down. First on to open and drink the beer wins!

Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 20, 2004)

Gypo if you get this remember to bring the muffler for the 346 alcohol saw tomorrow and the pipe to, if you want bring the shiny stick , i will see if i can fix it, i am not sure if i can weld that pipe , is it alumium or someothe weird stuff but i do know i can blow holes threw it if you would like, when you get here we can look at it and figure out what we are going to do


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Ed, I am bringing at least 7 clubs.
When I get there can I show you how to make your saws a little bit faster?
John


----------



## Crofter (Mar 20, 2004)

*EHP*

Cut the end out of a 45 gallon barrel for John to stand in so he doesn't cut his hind legs off. You got to be more aware of liability issues now that you are a legitimate sponsor!

Frank


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

Well Crofter, it is sunday morning and windier than hell here right now and snowing so Gypo will not like this great weather forsure.
I hope it settles down some here by noon, cause if it dies not i will have to tie a rope around Gypo head so he does not blow away and i lose him , Susie would be pissed at me for doing that.
On the 45 gallon barrel i just might cut one end off and put a fire under it so keep warm by standing in it.
We are testing some new clubs so maybe i will test your 260 before and after to see if itworks better plus we will see if it will run with the 346 when both are ported, time will tell


----------



## Crofter (Mar 21, 2004)

Ed:
That would be interesting to see how the 260 stacks up against the 346 as stock and after porting. I would say it has 10 tanks of fuel thru it so it should be pretty well broken in. Dont give it too much of an attitude tho, I stihl want it humble enough to cut firewood! Watch Gypo doesn't swap my chain for one of his 90 second ticklers; that guy is slipperier than a candlemakers clock!

Frank


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

I thought you wanted this 260 to run with your 372 so it is going to need to be freaken to do that 



donot worry Gypo is now making his own race chains and says he is going to but Tommy out of bussiness, pretty strong words i think but you just never know , i think him and Marky Mark are helping each other on the chains so with Mark's computer know how he can figure out the best angle and racker height and John can file that angle so look out a new star maybe born


----------



## Crofter (Mar 21, 2004)

Naw Ed just bump it up to where my 365 was before you started messing with it. About 2.2 seconds in 10 inch poplar.
Ed how do you get the rod bearings on that one piece crank, That is not a split connecting rod.

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2004)

It's so windy out here it will blow the mustard right off your hotdog!
Hope its a Sou'wester, that way I will just put the truck in neutral with the cruise control on and file chain to pass the time.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

I guess i can take that you didnot leave early Gypo from that post


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 21, 2004)

*My New Chaps*

Ed
I just picked up my new Full Body Chaps for the get together. They slow me down a little but some people tell me that I need them. Actually there are a gift from my last government contract.
I will be in my shop today, if you want to call. I have to build a few more of those slow 346s.



OK Guys

The thought for the day IS.

Love makes the world go around, not hate!


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Dan maybe you and i should get together and we can run these slow saws we build together , i got a sun dail to time them but we might have to wait until we get more day light hours cause i know i am going to need more hours to make my cuts, i will call after Gypo leaves but first he needs to get here , so much for leaving early


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 21, 2004)

*Many Moons*

Ed
Your saws must be faster then mine. I have to time my cuts with how many times that the moon crosses in the sky, for one cut.
At least my saws and yours a still faster then Gypo. LOL
Later
Dan





How do you catch a unique chicken?


You neek up on it!


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

well Gypo has left the building and is headed back to his Susie, well we cut alot harder wood today so the saws donot look as fast but all cut the same wood so it was fair, i went down it to the swamp and cut down an ash that was hard now it was not that big because it had to be carryed out up hill but Gypo had 2 pieces out before i got back with the truck.
it was 11 inch round wood
i will place the times of my saws, no one else time
346 of muffler gas woodssaw 2.12
same saw with pipe 1.52
stock 7900 1.63
346 alocohol 1.35 
7900 ported 1.27
gypo has lots of video's


----------



## bwalker (Mar 21, 2004)

Ed, how are you guystiming these saws? It seems like it would be awfull hard to time two saws when the differance between them is only in th1/10 of a second range.


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

I time the run plus we video everything so if you think you are wrong just go back and retime it , plus i time so much i can usually time the same run on video and be only a couple hundreds apart if i retime it 3 times plus if i want to i can bring it home and time it by frame by frame on the vcr
Now you boys are going to have to get ready Gypo went to school today and made a huge jump in operator skills, he still has a little more togo to get the dog trying to hump your leg style but he is coming along well and in 4 or 5 cuts he was cutting alot faster and his times show that so look out Dennis C i may have created a monster 
the 346 alcohol saw is now broken in good so i am going to put a head on it now and speeder up some more and get her ready for Gypo's first real race and cold start to he keeps saying that he is going to lay a whipping on me and Nblogger on this cold start


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2004)

Yessiree, I'm ready to rock! Check out my new look.
NBlogger, look out! Ed even taught me how to hold my tongue properly.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 21, 2004)

yep we have a new kid on the block , now can he dance and sing
now donot start cutting up your veneer logs practising your new dance moves


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey Barky! You don't really want this 346 gas saw do? I didn't think so, thanks dude.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Gypo i think next time we will move the camera cause with the pipe on that side it really messes up the sound on the camera , i do notice the same with my video camera,we were just to close for the sound


----------



## Hunter (Mar 22, 2004)

Now that things really cruises. 
Mark, I have my money on you. thats one smokin 346. I doubt there are many that will be able to hang with you.
Ed sure is making those saws run well.
That thing is sweet! John, are you going to tell us where you are hiding it?
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

you have to remember that the saws used the same 2 chains on all of them just not the 088 cause of the longer bar and John had a race chain for it.
once i put a , what i make barb wire chain on them they will be faster to because those chains have made alot of cuts and i mean alot of cuts , they are my practise chains for new race saws and have not been touched up sense they were made 2 years ago


----------



## Hunter (Mar 22, 2004)

Ed,
Wow, that just means these saws are even faster yet. 
Maybe you should get Gypo to make some of his new Barbed wire. Theres alot of talk, he is the new file-man to be reconed with.
You sure are turning out some really strong saws. You might want to be carefull, you might just get a name for yourself on AS as a Great saw builder. 
Keep up the great work,
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

I think i will leave that one alone, i can feel the vodoo dolls now getting pins stuck in to them


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Gypo make sure you say hi to your better half for me, i will be done sometime soon so i will let you know ahead ok so i donot walk in on you two practising your new dance moves, well we will call it that


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Ed ya the speaker was too close to the pipe so it didn't pick up the sound right.
Jarod, Barky hasn't been around today, so I guess that means he doesn't want the saw, oh well, when they made that one, they made lots of em'.
Anywho, here's the fastest 346 yet, but the dullard driving it hadn't adopted his new pose.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Boy they donot sound very good on here but i know they sounded ok when we were running them,
so did you like running the 7900 , how many of them do you want


----------



## Hunter (Mar 22, 2004)

Ed,
I really liked the 7900. It ran very well. You know I want one. Guess I need to get some saws and send them to you. Heck we should put in a bulk order, Any one else want one of these sceamin 7900's?
Let me know, I am going to send out mine to ed and if someone else wants a power head to send, just let me know.
Hunter


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Jarod, when I get a bit more flush I think I will be getting one of those 7900's, but alas, it is spring in a perverted sort of way with the snow and mud and all, but I saw a Robin today, so that's a good sign.
Fast Eddy is happy again, I suppose because Marky Berzerky's gas 346 pipe is so fast, but no need to worry, the Samauria Kid will be cutting off my head.
Arnold Shwartzenager


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 22, 2004)

Boy those saws would be fast if you guys didn't live and run those clubs in the snow all the time. My saws look way faster, maybe cause it's 85 degrees out west. My timer is wearing a bikini and looks alot better than Gypo Logger. Sorry you guys live in the frozen north. signed The Sunshine X-Logger.

Hunter, "the man" wouldn't let Gypo carry his file.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Dennis, that's why the Polish names end in ski, cause they can't spell tobaggan. Where's Billy Joe?
Anywho, I have been doing the 90 second tickle for Jarod as it would appear he has the fastest 7900 known to man.
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Dennis in no way do i want to see Gypo the tim er in a bikini, so my wrapped mine cannot even go that far, but know if we are talking about those nice looking Cal. girls , bring them on, as far as running the saws in the cold and frozen wood , we have lots to lok forward to when things warm up and that also means faster cutting saws


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 22, 2004)

Dan explained to me he will be having the Bud Girls do the timing. Of course it will be like a wet T-shirt contest without the water.
Seems like things are shaping and the 346 fest part ? will have even more saws. I even heard that there is a 260 that will have a pipe.


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Mark i should not let the cat out of the bag but Gypo has a new saw as well and people will laugh at it until they see it run
can you say WILD THING ON PIPE


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 22, 2004)

I was wondering when you would pipe a "Wild thang" I Ran the 404 on the 385KD and that thing is a cutting fool. I have to admit Dennis C out did himself this time. This chain is fast maybe the fastest yet and it shines on the 385kd. I wonder if there will be any other 385's there Woods modded of course.


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Gypo has one of those 385 KD's Mark so you can play with him and i am not sure how many Dan has made but i am sure a few so i think there will be lots to play with and your super holly sh#t is this .404 fast chain made by the one the only Dennis C


----------



## ehp (Mar 22, 2004)

Gypo keep practicing your cold start , Bracebridge is only just over a month away now, May 1st will be here before you now it and i know you are a little out cc'd with the 346 but you can run in the 0-81 cc pipe class, just look at it as practise before you move up into a faster saw, now it is cold start , 3 cuts in 10 to 12 inch round popular , have not made my mind up yet on wood size but it will not be bigger than 12'' round for the small saws


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Ed, that would be fun for sure. I always get a bit seized in front of the big crowds, but it's so much fun after the race and it's a great way to get involved regardless of what happens, like when I ran against the best in the East in N.H. and forgot to turn the ignition switch on when I chose to do the drop start.
Wish I had a picture of that one, appears I almost got a standing ovation, so it proves there is merit in being foolhardy.
Will DB be there ( Danny Boulangier)?
John


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 23, 2004)

Lambert Logger
I guess that I conveniently misplaced his written invitation. He will need to present that invitation at the ticket booth.
I have a lot on my mind right now and I cant keep track of ANYTHING. 
Thank you so much for your prompt attention to this matter. I hope that I have not inconvenienced you in any way.
Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Frendly Email*

Hi All
Here is a copy of one of my friendly emails.
Some people are sooo polite.
I just love those friendly capitol letters.

Dan,

Hi! My name is Di Anne Barnard. I am e-mailing you for a friend. He would probably KILL ME if he knew that I was even e-mailing you. He just came to me and asked me if I could look something up for him. I tried and tried to find ANYTHING on the website. I couldn't really find any information out about "This Weekend" get together. He did tell me that he thought it was April 10th. or something like that.

Would you mind terribly sending me some type of information on this. Feel free to respond back to me via this e-mail. I will welcome anything that you may have to offer on this event.

Thank you so much for your prompt attention to this matter. I hope that I have not inconvenienced you in any way.

Take Care, 
Di Anne 


Like the cell phone commercial said.
Can you here me now?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds like a solicitation to buy a Flowbee or a new set of Ginsu 2000 knives to me.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Dan, I hope you didn't think I was refering to you when I asked Ed if Danny was going to be there.
Anyway, here's Danny.
John


----------



## glens (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey John, putting .jpg on the end of it don't always make it so...


----------



## ehp (Mar 23, 2004)

Gypo i donot know yet if Danny will be there but i would think she should be , i know she said she was coming but until we see the entre forms we donot know but i would said 99% sure she will be there with her 084 stihl, i guess i better get a head on the 346 fast so you can get ready , ordered your parts for your clutch today so she will handle all that power


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gypo Logger _
> *Hi Dan, I hope you didn't think I was refering to you when I asked Ed if Danny was going to be there.
> Anyway, here's Danny.
> John *


 Hi Dan, that didn't sound right when I reread the above, I was just trying to make a recovery from what I though you thought I had said.
Hi Glens, I did that to differentiate between the bmp that it was to the jpeg that it is now, so I just added a jpeg to the end when I changed it. Shouldn't it have come up as double?lol
Hi Ed,will you run my saw there? That way, I can take pictures instead of the contestants?
Dan, if I got that email, I would have thought she was flurting with me, being as nave as I am.
John


----------



## glens (Mar 23, 2004)

Trouble is, John, yours ain't a JPEG image.&nbsp; The server took it's cue from your file extension, then sent it declared as a file type of image/jpeg.&nbsp; It's like posting under a pseudonym...

Nevertheless, even without the chainsaw she's quite attractive!

Glen


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi Glen, why are BMP's so slow to open as opposed to JPEG's. Plus, they take forever to download?
Lucky that adobe can change one to the other.
John


----------



## bwalker (Mar 23, 2004)

Forget the Bud girls. You need to get the La bikini team. http://www.labikiniteam.com/

These girls are really smart and they have the best body that money could buy.


----------



## glens (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi John.

The nutshell answer is BMP is a direct representation of everything needed to create the image on screen while GIF, JPG, and PNG are compression methods to consolidate the information.

In terms I know you can directly relate to, a BMP chainsaw will stay sitting right on the bench while you pull the starter cord 'cause it ain't got no compression.&nbsp; The other methods can offer so much compression even <i>you</i> couldn't drop-start them without a few release valves.

JPEG, in particular, is best suited to "natural" images (like photos) because in achieving the high amounts of compression it throws out a lot of fine detail, averaging stuff together.&nbsp; Look closely at an enlarged portion of an image and note the checkerboard patterns.&nbsp; And I'm not talking about the square pixels themselves, rather the way they're arranged.

In my example image, the top is an enlargement of a PNG image and the bottom is of the same image JPEG compressed.

The averaged "lossiness" of JPEG isn't too noticeable in "real" images but it's "outstanding" in such as my example.&nbsp; PNG isn't very good at stuff like the pic of Danny because in that type of application it can't offer very much savings.&nbsp; Here's some relative sizes:<pre> 921654 danny.bmp<br> 642559 danny.png<br> 80868 danny.jpg</pre>It should be noted that JPEG isn't the best for images like the one I posted earlier (and which is enlarged in this current attachment); the PNG version is 7833 bytes, the BMP version is 50468 bytes, and the JPEG version is 55407, so not only did it wind up uglier, but larger.

I hate to spoil it for you, but MPEG is very similar to JPEG and now you'll notice the checkerboard patterns along hard lines on satellite TV and DVD, which are so encoded.&nbsp; It's a curse knowing this crap; I can't enjoy anything.&nbsp; Well, not really; I don't want to know how beer is made.

By the way, it looks like your photo had already been a JPEG before because the tell-tale checkerboards are present.

Glen


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Glen, that was a good explanation. So what really happens if a bmp was changed to a jpeg, then back to a bmp, other than that it would deteriorate from the original.
Putting me at a computer is much like putting a monkey at the controls of the space shuttle.
John


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 24, 2004)

I hope you guys are getting ready, I recieved a wonderful surprise in the mail today from Canada. Just a few practice chains but what surprised was they didn't get lost in the mail and tracking number worked......Go figure

Dennis C I mean Bafoon I also got your little 404 package today. That new 404 SX 5000 looks great and the cuts I made with the 385 with my lady timing today was about 2thousands faster than the first one. 
Thanks Guys and keep up the good work.


----------



## ehp (Mar 24, 2004)

thats great Marky and it only took a couple days like 6 days or maybe it was 5, did you see what i meant on no room for anything else and it was heavier than it looked


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 24, 2004)

Ed you used more duct tape on that box and the chains than Red Green would. Dan sent a few of my saws out so I have to try them all out this weekend. I have focus on my shooting also to get primed for Uruguay. 

I get so bored with nothing to do all day and night.


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 24, 2004)

Either you or Mark are misquoting me, John. I gave you more credit than that. I specifically wrote, "_Rhesus_ monkey". Rhesus monkeys were used in the early space program because they are somewhat smarter than the average monkey. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Doug, the only reason I didn't say Rhesus monkey is because I couldn't spell it, but I took it as the compliment it was intended as and had a good laugh. Imagine the possibilities if we all communicate thru creative triangles.
John


----------



## dbabcock (Mar 24, 2004)

I communicate through more than just a triangle. If I only communicated through a triangle I'd be talking to myself all the time. I'm sure Cary and Candice can vouch for me here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 24, 2004)

Very good deflection, now everybody's going to think It's me that's the Beav, but the Beav obviously went to university, whereas I think I have Gr. 9 at the most when I quit Gr.10 cause I was a square peg in a round hole.
And why shouldn't I be?
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes Mark i like duct tape , your chain only weighed 6 pounds the other 8 pounds was duct tape but it got there in one piece and nothing missing right, Red is not as stupid as some people would think he is


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

Bwarker how much money will it take to buy a body like that for awhile , an hour ,a night ,what ever , just wanted to know


----------



## lucky (Mar 25, 2004)

Heck what about that picture of Russ or is it Rusty? What does _she_ cost?  I think everyone wants to know!


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

What picture , where , is she good looking , how come i am always the last to find out, Sh#t i missed again well thats my life story


----------



## bwalker (Mar 25, 2004)

Is this Rusty? I dont know or care.


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

god you guys had my all up and ready to go , that is just Danny and by the looks of it she missed her up cut, but she is a nice woman to talk to as long as you keep Gypo from her , he keep tripping over his tonque


----------



## glens (Mar 25, 2004)

A little infatuated with those LA girls, Ben?

Ed, there's no denying Dannie's hot in that link Brian provided, but I think the pertinent reference would be to this <a href="http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13774&postid=150952#post150952">post</a> and the one following it.

Glen


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

I know Danny better than most here i would think , maybe NBlogger knows her in ways i donot,
she is in good shape , a mother and older than i think you guys think she is , but she still looks good but 20 years ago i bet she looked gggggggreat 
but there are other good looking women in the timbersports


----------



## jokers (Mar 25, 2004)

So Ed, since you know that I am a little slow, are you saying that NBlogger is Gaston or am I still behind the eight ball?

RUSS


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

No Gaston was Danny's husband < was >
NBlogger is Paul Woodland that has crosscut with her and we just kid around alot


----------



## bwalker (Mar 25, 2004)

> a mother and older than i think you guys think she is ,


 Thats OK. I remember a buddy in college picked up a 40+ year old biker chick from a local watering hole. She was past her prime, but he claims to this day she about killed him,lol.


----------



## jokers (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ehp _
> *No Gaston was Danny's husband < was >
> NBlogger is Paul Woodland that has crosscut with her and we just kid around alot *



Thanks for clearing that up Ed. I knew about the "was" part because Gypo told us last year how he had broken them up when Danny fell for him. Must be she was having a mid life crisis because John is the physical polar opposite of Gaston, eh?

Russ


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

i hear you and i think that would be the same out come her with her, you better be ready for a long hard night right NBlogger,
come on we all know


----------



## lucky (Mar 25, 2004)

No I meant Russ in his/her supposed work clothes

Russ is hot 

Uh Russ you look a little young there.


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

if that is Russ my computer must have a virus because my picture just does not look right


----------



## ccicora (Mar 25, 2004)

Somebodies got it Maid!
Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

how much do you charge Russ


----------



## ccicora (Mar 25, 2004)

I think that is only leagal in NV??

Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

what , for her to clean my house come on now , but the better she cleans the bigger the tip right


----------



## ccicora (Mar 25, 2004)

But can she run a saw like G or danny? mmmmm sounds like an good idea for a comercial. Ed there you go use her and you just need a catch phrase..........

Clean house with a good stroker!



Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

using a chainsaw was not my idea but if you think she should , yup we can teach her to use one , Gypo is starting a Hotsaw school next month, how to hold your tongue


----------



## ccicora (Mar 25, 2004)

I just practiced my new cold start.... or should I call it a hot start??? pick up the saw with both hands and use my tongue to pull the starter... got it down to .45 to the wood 

Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

i would pay good money to see that , no wonder your wife always has a smile on her face


----------



## ccicora (Mar 25, 2004)

Well Ed, time for bed 4 am comes quick. Nite guys. stay out of trouble because it just found me.

Chris


----------



## glens (Mar 25, 2004)

C'mon Chris.&nbsp; Level with us.&nbsp; There was wood before you even touched the saw, right?


----------



## ehp (Mar 25, 2004)

nope but when he wakes up , the start times will go down way down


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 25, 2004)

And the wood he was cuttin was "so hard a cat couldn't scratch it"


----------



## ehp (Mar 26, 2004)

or drive a nail in to it, it was so hard it would break the teeth off a stock chain


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2004)

Im getting stronger as I get older I think. When I was younger I couldn't even bend the wood, now I can bend it no problem.
John


----------



## ccicora (Mar 26, 2004)

Need I say more?

Chris


----------



## ehp (Mar 26, 2004)

If you want to Chris you can but will they listen thats the big ?


----------



## y'trA nitraM (Mar 26, 2004)

*New Nick Name*

Gypo's
new nick name is Limpy LOL


----------



## heffayinthebush (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys, check out the dude i hired who said he could out-cut me 2 blocks to my 1. Too bad his back went out after the 3rd week.

heff
firewood.ca


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi y'trA, I thought my new nickname was Lumpy.
Heff, you dweeb, where were you last Feb. 15th, when we had the get together, were you afraid of getting your a$$ kicked by little ole me?
Anywho, I'm near Airport Rd and #24, so drop in ya scruffy bassturd.
John


----------



## heffayinthebush (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey John.., couldn't do it, my kid had a hockey tourny that weekend in Peterborough. but i'm relishing the chance to come kick your butt, anytime.., anywhere.

Do you know the guy in the pic? he claims he drank with you in Bangor years ago with Big Herold.

Come on up for a few hours some day and show us how to block no-handed while smokin' and suckin' back a cold Creemore at the same time.

heff


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Heff, I remember now, that was back in 86' maybe. He's a good sort as I recall. I may be guessing, but is it Jim? Tell him I can cut two blocks for every one of his with my KD 385 and him with his 3120. The loser buys the beverages.


----------



## heffayinthebush (Mar 26, 2004)

No, his name is Mark Taylor. One hell of a cutter. He recently lined Harold's wallet by logging a bush for him...., in exchange for the tops.
What did you say earlier? You're even closer to me now! On second thought Mono Mills is too close for comfort. Please move away.

heff

P.S. Caledon East OPP are real pricks, be careful.


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 26, 2004)

Played a little hookey today and ran my Kenny D 385, Henryized 357 and my little ol Echo 340 top handle. All of them are running in top condition. The Ken Dunn 385 is just getting a little stronger than the last time I ran it. I did have the choke plate put back in at my local guy's shop. He was impressed with that saw. A local tree guy ran it and he wants one now also. Ken that thing is rocking.

Now the Pensiltuckey 357 is a runner, I tried a few different chains on that saw and I might have it narrowed down to the one I will be using. Dan has my 372 and 346 in the mail. I had to have them tweeked a little for the Ho Down. One thing that has me puzzled is Dan gave me a tracking Number and it worked. Isn't that the norm. He even gave me a new Husky box. I guess my standard box finally gave out. Dan did you get the Jet ski yet?
Thanks again Fella's.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Mark, what's up with the new signature?
John


----------



## ehp (Mar 26, 2004)

Gypo that is not Mark , its Dennis under a new user name


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Heff, the cops just love me. When I appear odd and strange and tell a few tales, they forget why they stopped me. It must be that they feel sorry for me.
John


----------



## jokers (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *.....One thing that has me puzzled is Dan gave me a tracking Number and it worked.....*



Guess I`m not on the "A" list.

Russ


----------



## ehp (Mar 26, 2004)

Jokers no you are not on the A list that is because you are on the AAA list, i spent some of your money today on new parts for your 460 , it is starting to go now and should be quite fast, i will know more tomorrow
i am doing it in stages and timimg it so you can see what did what


----------



## jokers (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Ed, that sounds great. Do what you think is necessary and if it costs more just let me know. BTW, you have been great about letting me know behind the scenes what is going on with my saw.

Russ


----------



## ehp (Mar 27, 2004)

Russ the main thing is it is getting faster by the hour now , so how fast is it well the video camera can still get it on screen so not fast enough


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 1, 2004)

I think I might be ready are you guys ready. I am going through my wardobe and have to decide what I will be wearing to the party at Dozers house. Here's something I will be sporting. Plus a bevy of other surprises and goodies. This is just a little aperitif.

Yes Dennis I got the other chains and they are like a razor. A little lighter in the gullet also.


----------



## ehp (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope next time it sounds better on video than it did that time plus it will be supporting a chain not a practise barb wire


----------



## ehp (Apr 1, 2004)

well i guess Gypo and i will be having another get together soon , when we figure out a date we will let you know


----------



## dozerdan (Apr 3, 2004)

*PP460*

Ohio Hunter
Your PP460 is finished up and it is getting faster each time I run it. It still wont set any world records but its fast.
Later
Dan


----------



## Hunter (Apr 3, 2004)

EHP,
Sounds good, Please let meknow, as I would be up for another trip up north.
Hunter


----------



## ehp (Apr 4, 2004)

Ok Hunter but we need to wait a little until it drys up abit here , the ground is real soft done at Gypo's ,she is still white hereand frozen , i got the 460 ready to play and it turned out better than even i thought it would, it is good , so we will need to see how the weather turns out , it is to be below freezing all week here so that is not going to help


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Ed, what do you mean. "it won't help when it freezes", It's the only way I can get the truck in tomorrow.
Gotta go and cut 4 more trees so I am not three fries short of a happy meal.
As for the firewood logs, I called the wood customer for delivery and she said " isn't it a bit soft?" So I said, " yes, but it is supposed to stiffen up overnight, so I'll slip it into you in the morning." LOL
John


----------



## ehp (Apr 4, 2004)

If you say so Gypo but i think you are thinking with the wrong head


----------



## ehp (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Gypo you should of been here today , you would of seen a bike saw cut faster than i thought possible , now you want to see something hard to time , because it is over before you think it started
So Dennis does the .404 work , you bet 1/2 inch was not even close on time, That 18 tooth gear is all that rotax could handle , and no big pushing if you can catch up to it, NBLOGGER was at the wheel ,i just videoed and timed, And the new 3120 is .38 faster in 2 cuts on 12 inch wood than his last year race saw so that is running good to


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 8, 2004)

Ed, I better sell my 200' of 1/2" this summer before the Aussie's find out how fast the 404 is. Was the 18 tooth 404 equal to a 12 or 13 tooth 1/2" sprocket? Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Ed, glad Paul made it there ok, twelve hrs. is a long drive. How's my 7900 coming along?
Dennis, I'm filing so true now that one of my 1.3 mil chains will run true in a 1.5 mil bar. LOL


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 8, 2004)

Gypo, when you can get a 050 to run in a 063 let me know, because I have and still placed. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 8, 2004)

No Dennis a 18 tooth .404 is bigger than a 13 tooth 1/2, so lots of chain speed 
but the chain doesnot jump up or lift out of the bar but i can tell you and no BS , this stuff do cut fast , it kind of surprized me because that is the first time filing that kind of chain , i thought it would cut but not that fast, in 15 inch wood it cuts as fast as you can drop the saw, it is waiting on you , not you waiting on it, we will cut some bigger wood soon


----------



## glens (Apr 9, 2004)

The math correlates .404&times;18 with &frac12;&times;14&frac12;, while .404&times;16 is almost exactly the same as &frac12;&times;13.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 9, 2004)

Ed, this is a tooth of the 404 I'm playing with. I'm trying it on my Mac. Dennis


----------



## jokers (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pic Dennis, Thanks for putting it up. I think I can see a little of how you are thinning the kerf.

Russ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 9, 2004)

Jokers, that tooth is thinned from the inside to eliminate keef, but you can't tell in that picture. The outside of the tooth has been stoned and that's what your looking at. Dennis


----------



## jokers (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Dennis, 

I recall how you had mentioned at an earlier time that you thin your teeth from the inside, so I assumed that had been done here as well. What I think I noticed is that you also surface grind or in some other manner thin the top of the drive link, the part normally covered by the tie straps and cutters. That in itself would narrow the kerf about .008 wouldn`t it?

Russ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, the driver is ground to 050 to make a 404 chain for the chainsaw motors. The bike motor chains will stay at 063. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Dennis for your info. , and who said you never put info on here, yes we are using .063 gauge on the bike saws, and it cuts very smooth about the same as 3/8's on a chainsaw,real nice, do you think your top plate angle is thin enough , mine is a little thinner


----------



## Crofter (Apr 9, 2004)

Dennis;

It looks like you tigged up those rivets before grinding flush in last picture.

Frank


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 9, 2004)

No, the tie-strap[tooth in this case] has the holes beveled so the rivet is mashed in good enough to grind the rivets flat on the strap. 
Ed, thanks for the advise on the top angle, I'll try it and see how it works. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 9, 2004)

Dennis ,Gypo is coming up here tomorrow and if he beings his camera we will post a video of the rotax ok


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 10, 2004)

Ed, would like to see the Rotax cut, but let Gypo just take videos. What ever became of the 250 you were making? Take a picture of that too. Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

No picture of the 250 , they will see it at the stihl series


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Dennis, what do you think of my new Rotax? LOL
John
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=157313


----------



## choppermom (Apr 10, 2004)

Is that really you????? If so not bad.

Leslie Fales/Dennis Cahoon sitting here at my side too......


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

Chopper mom just wait it gets alot better, once we leaned her down and i know we can lean her down alot more


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's another shot.
John


----------



## Hunter (Apr 10, 2004)

Gypo,
was that you in the video? WOW that thing is fast.
Hunter


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Leslie & Hunter, ya, sad but true. LOL
EHP is making a monster out of me! He almost had to kill me to get things right. It's really scary to operate that club, my a$$ was spittin' donuts. LOL
John


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry gypo you are not 6 ft tall and weight 260 pounds
she was still rich on that one but you can tell she is starting to come , Dennis my gear has not broke yet but i think i will make a spare, it is still not warm here so we are jetted rich but maybe tomorrow we will lean her down somemore , at the end of the day she cut a .51, we are still learning cause it is a complete new setup but have not broke anything yet


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

Gypo has the bleeding stopped, that whip does hurt does it not


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 10, 2004)

No, the bleeding hasn't stopped yet Ed, but that's no biggey.
What's got me in contortions was when that big carb swallowed the family jewels. LOL


----------



## choppermom (Apr 10, 2004)

You shouldn't have any had any trouble with that little bitty thing getting stuck in there. Gypo this is Dennis talking not Leslie.

Ehp....was that the 404 chain you've been working on? Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

That is what i was trying to tell you, how can i set the carb when you get your jewels in the [email protected] carb and choke it off , no wonder it is running rich


----------



## rbtree (Apr 10, 2004)

Ouch...ROTFL you guys are too much!

That's is one fast machine, gypo and Ed!

I think you need to find some big wood for it, the little stuff sees you coming, and falls off the end.

So, Ed, I hear there's a 357 headed my way....nitrous and all!


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes there is a 357 heading yourway but do not forget the leaf blower that is feeding the card,
We may go down to gypo's tomorrow and cut on that tree he has out in the field to see how it likes bigger wood 
RBtree most of the shows that saw will cut at are 12 inch to as big as 16 inch , 3 cuts cold start it may see a show with 20 inch but not very often


----------



## choppermom (Apr 10, 2004)

Ed, it's funny, my saw will just stop when my jewels get close to the carb. What's Gypo's problem? LOL Dennis


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

so what you are trying to say is your jewels are bigger than Gypo's , or your saw has a smaller carb?


----------



## ehp (Apr 10, 2004)

You should of been here yesterday , one cut it would run great the next it would stop dead in it's tracks and i was standing back a bit wondering what in the [email protected] was going on , then i saw his coat was not held down , yep the coat would suck in to the carb and thats all she wrote


----------



## choppermom (Apr 10, 2004)

What I'm saying is, my carb is great big! LOL Was that 404 on the Rotax? Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 10, 2004)

It was scary enough just cutting with the Rotax, but when that happened I was totaly seized. Oh well, I guess I can pet it and wish it well. 
I better stop talking about my club or Tommy will think I mite be gay. LOL
John


----------



## choppermom (Apr 11, 2004)

Limpy, don't forget you have to start that saw and make 3 cuts in 6" when you run with the big boys! Any gay guy can make one cut. LOL Dennis


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 11, 2004)

Not a problem Dennis, in fact I am so fast now, I can make 9 cuts in 2", If the bar falls out, I'll just put it back in and take shorter strokes. LOL
Limpy


----------



## ehp (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes Dennis that was .404, and more to come to a show near you


----------



## ehp (Apr 11, 2004)

Gypo get your a$$ out of bed , on my way down to cut on your bigger tree, I know it is not big to you Dennis ,but i am not use to handling something that big all the time and we will run both chains today .404 and 1/2 inch


----------



## ehp (Apr 11, 2004)

Dennis Gypo has the videos of the .404 and 1/2 inch
we did 3 cuts with the .404 on gypo's 56 inch around log so that is 17.8 inches around 
1st run .404 .99 per cut
2nd cut 1.00 per cut
3rd cut 1.08 and that was that bye bye chain , cookie hit the chain , but chain can be saved not much damage
1/2 inch 
1st run 1.27 per cut
2nd 1 .21 per cut
3120 stroker 12 tooth but needed a 13 tooth bad
1st cut 1.41 per cut
2nd cut 1.46 per cut you could push your @ss off with only a 12 tooth gear


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 12, 2004)

That 3120 stroker is real smooth to operate with little or no pushing.
Dennis, I think I am hooked now! LOL
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's the Rotax with Ed's 1/2" chain.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 12, 2004)

Same saw running Ed's 404.
John


----------



## ehp (Apr 12, 2004)

The 3120 video is the 2nd run on the saw and it was alittle warm because they were almost back to back so it slowed down just over a .1 from the first run and yes a 13 tooth would of helped alot there.
as you can hear the bike motor is pulling when it had the 1/2 inch on it but the .404 is faster and the rackers could be lowered some more, but that same chain in smaller wood like 12 inch to 14 inch worked great.
Any one know of a deep belly .404 bar .063 gauge , the one on the saw isnot much of a bar so i am looking for a new bar to but on it , it needs to be deep cause of the 18 tooth gear, if anyone has one or knows where i can get one besides Cannon let me know ok


----------



## 066 stihl (Apr 12, 2004)

Ed, the rotax looks like it could be a hand full to run.


----------



## ehp (Apr 13, 2004)

I only ran one once at a show ,Eagle River a couple years ago and I didnot run it that well but got 3rd with it.
That saw has had the front handle moved closer to gether and some other stuff to make it easier to run


----------



## NB Logger (Apr 13, 2004)

Ed, Sorry I couldn't make it this weekend. Was that Gypo runnin' the Rotax and 3120? Fine lookin' fellow, smooth operator too. That's what I call Loggin'


NB Logger


----------



## ehp (Apr 13, 2004)

I thought you were not going to let the young lad post anymore, and i donot know but Gypo seems to me anyhow to have gained alot of weight in between video's , one minute he is running a 385 and looks to weight 165 or so pounds next video he is running a rotax and weighs 260 pounds , I know i put him on the scale and it said 257.5 pounds and get off fast your killing me .
Now on the good looks , yep the video of the 385 Gypo does look good so Susie says but we all know I am really the good looking one out of this bunch and if i had more hair look out it would not be safe for me to go out side, i would just be over run by women .


Do not step in that Almer that is horse sh!t


----------



## ehp (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess i can say that you made it home by your post , so did the Matric get any better gas mg, on your way home or are you still getting the same as the Western Star


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 2, 2004)

Hi NB Logger, we did a little cutting this weekend and Ed set up your swingarm. Jarod made a special trip to bring it up along with a few saws as well, so your 7900 is in there somewhere.
John


----------



## Hunter (May 2, 2004)

John,
Just got in. Had a good day until I got home.
Was at Emergency room for a while.
Cut The end of my thumb.

Working on the video of the weekend.
Will get some stuff ready for viewing.
Great run on that smokin KD!
Hunter


----------



## sedanman (May 2, 2004)

Who got hurt? Are they OK now?


----------



## Hunter (May 2, 2004)

Sedanman,
Yep All Is Ok.
I got home and had a mishap here.
Hunter


----------



## Hunter (May 2, 2004)

*Smooth 7900*

Here is EHP showing how to operate the EHP7900.
WOW!.
Hunter


----------



## Hunter (May 2, 2004)

Oh yeah,
The wood was Bass Wood.
Hunter


----------



## Hunter (May 3, 2004)

John,
Here is what happens when you lower the log stand to low. I had to make due with what you had.
Great little talegate party.

Here I am running one of the many stock 7900's on with the secret weapon(Lambert Logging Chain).

Hunter


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 4, 2004)

Hi Jarod, after you adopted the EHP stance, you look like you're slicing and dicing a French loaf. LOL
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 4, 2004)

Jarod, here's the cut I made with your Hunterized 346 with an Art Martin Chain. Should get faster as the saw breaks in.
John


----------



## ehp (May 4, 2004)

gypo i think you mean a 340 not a 346, we may need together soon i want a video of this 357 and 460 before i send them out.
I will get at your 7900 as fast as i can ok , should be done by next week


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 9, 2004)

Just had to bring this one back.
Here's the saw that changed this site and this post started a revolution.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 9, 2004)

Marky,
Thanks for brining it back. SOme good video on this thread.
Hunter


----------



## 066 stihl (Sep 9, 2004)

Ed's, saws are fast. 

Ricky


----------



## ccicora (Sep 9, 2004)

I like just running for fun. Besides it fun to try and see who can cut the fastest with each saw... Next time I'm bringing my All-cutter. If you got grunt its got the answer....

Later,
Chris


----------



## Crofter (Sep 9, 2004)

Chris, its a dirty job I know, but somebody has to ask. What is and All Cutter?


----------



## ccicora (Sep 9, 2004)

Lets say it likes to show teeth, and in one cut you will probably break a sweat just trying to hold on for dear life!....

Later,
Chris


----------



## John Stewart (Sep 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Marky Mark _
> *Just had to bring this one back.
> Here's the saw that changed this site and this post started a revolution. *



What Happened!


----------



## ehp (Sep 9, 2004)

Gypo has left the building, he caught some fish , he wanted me to go fishing with him but 2 guys in a small boat and a fly rod donot mix, we tested some new stuff , for speed and torque


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 9, 2004)

Ya, it was a fun day, Ed wasn't around when I got there, so I took the 12ft. boat with the Min Kota electric motor out on the choppy lake, which was flopping around like a wet dishrag in the wind.
Anyway, for artillery I had my 3pc. Fenwick packrod, Hardy reel and a 7.5' tapered leader with 4# tip on a floating flyline.
For terminal tackle I used a #10 Olive "Pistol Pete", so it appears Dan is also making fishing tackle as well. Within 45 minutes I landed and released 12 largemouth bass, the biggest being 3 lbs. They always give that nice jump after they run deep.
I just trolled close to shore and didn't cast, cause the boat was rocking enough in the wind and driven rain.

So anyway, I heard a chainsaw while I was fishing and it was Ed with Grabcocks 7900. WTF? DB must be a smart man or dark horse, because I have been standing in line to get one, but Ed said there are 6 others ahead of me. Whom I can only assume are: Big Doucheman, Pistol Pete, Ken Dunn, Barky Bark, RJS and Dennis Greffard. Ed also said that he put 90 minutes into his other 7900's, but would put an hour and a half into mine.
Regardless, I brought my coveted 385 KD, which was limping slightly cause I drove over it. So we did some timed cuts with the 7900 against the 385. The 7900 with less than a tank of fuel thru it cut a .92, while the 385, which has over 500 tanks thru it, cut a .98. 
So I asked Ed why my 385 was slightly slower, and Ed said, it may be due for a ring job, or it just hasn't loosened up yet.
Then we tached both saws in the wood, the 7900 tached 12,300 and the 385 tached 11,900.
So anyway Doug, as per our conversation, I brought your 7900 home so I can break it in for you.
Ed said, since I have the use of your saw, I may as well send the 385 back to Ken so he can smarten it up a bit, since I have used it so much.
Anywho here's the vid of the 7900.
John


----------



## 066 stihl (Sep 9, 2004)

John, looks like Ed has build one more butt kicking Dolmar.

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug once Gypo puts 10 tanks through the 7900 it will talk better, she is pretty tight and then we can see what she has got for power, now Gypo donot put a tree over her and use the decompressure.


Hunter , Gypo wants to kick your 088's @ss, but i think he is wishfull thinking and he knows that 999 doesnot stand a chance


----------



## Hunter (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds Like Gypo is gonna love DB's other saw.

So how did the 088 run? Did gypo get to test drive it?

Hunter


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Gyro, what the ???? are you doing horsing around with my ????ing saw? What's up with this ????, Ed? Is toilet boy now your saw testing cooley?" Stop ????ing around and get that ????ing saw in the mail now.


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

yes he ran it,but i only had stock 72 LG chain on it fresh off the roll,

, it still cut a .91 so with a good chain it would be done in the .7's
i had a 10 pin on it , i will put sometime on her and then we will see how it compares to his 088


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 10, 2004)

Hell, by the looks of that rotten Poplar log in the video, my non-piped 25cc Daiquiri Whacker could have done it in .91 seconds in puree mode. Get with the program, Pozer Ed!


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug i told him to taking it easy on your saw and i am not up to putting sometime on it right now , talk to Gypo he knows what is going on.
it will be in the mail shortly, and remember if he hurts it he bought it plus he knows not to mess with a man with your high IQ, it just would not be good for Gypo


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

nope that is not popular, it is bam. and just ask Gypo how soft it was , could not stick the screw driver in it , the aspen and basswood you could push it to the handle, in the bam i got the driver to go 3/16 to a 1/4 of a inch into the block


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 10, 2004)

You're mistaken once again, Pozer. John's IQ is much higher than mine and maybe even yours. I've also heard that he's a sexual dynamo in the sack; like eight hours of chow-down debauchery at a whack (sic). Ken calls him a sexual intellectual; right up there with dungflungy.


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

is that why the women always have a big smile on there face when i see them.
Nope DB , you can leave my IQ out of this , i donot have many of them so i have to keep them all to myself, i donot want what's left to get lonely


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 10, 2004)

Most of the time, people confuse IQ with knowlege. IQ is an innate quantity. It is what you were born with and can't be changed with knowlege. It is your ability to acquire and process knowlege, not the knowlege itself. IQ is a measure of your ability to learn. Compared to me, your knowlege of engines, mechanics and logging is superior. Does this mean that you are smarter than I am? Compared to you, my knowlege of electronics is superior. Does this mean that I am smarter than you are? It's not how smart you are, it's how you use the intelligence that God gave you. Since an infinitely broad and even playing field will never be available, we will never know who is smarter, and it really doesn't matter anyway. Why would it?


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug , i know how to turn a computer on and think about putting my fist threw it when it doesnot do what i want, does that count for something, i just hope i am above 80 on the IQ scale,


----------



## dbabcock (Sep 10, 2004)

IQ has nothing to do with computers either. Like most people, I merely use it as a tool. I don't consider the nerds who groove on computers in and of themselves to be any smarter than others; they just don't get laid as much.


----------



## Mange (Sep 10, 2004)

> It's not how smart you are, it's how you use the intelligence that God gave you. Since an infinitely broad and even playing field will never be available, we will never know who is smarter, and it really doesn't matter anyway. Why would it? [/B]




This Is wery good. 


Mange


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

Doug that is very true , but we will have to ask the auger man Gypo , if being a green gold type of guy if that helps with the women.

another thing DB, i have read enough of your statements to know you are pretty good in the motor area, you know what you are talking about and know what it means so you can fool some of the people some of the times but not Gypo or me , we are on to you 



,


----------



## WoodTick007 (Sep 10, 2004)

*IQ*

Yes DB, were all on to you!!!! They way you know just what bar oil to run with what type of wood. Stop kiddin yerself.... Your Smarter than the Average Bear BooBoo!!


----------



## Marky Mark (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dbabcock _
> *IQ has nothing to do with computers either. Like most people, I merely use it as a tool. I don't consider the nerds who groove on computers in and of themselves to be any smarter than others; they just don't get laid as much. *



Thanks Doug

There might be some truth to that but just like the NY Yankees we all have a dry spells.
ALways
Marky


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Chainsaw nerds, I put a bit of time on Doug's 7900. It cuts like a muffler modded 066 with the weight of a 357 or 372.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's another vid of Grabcock's 7900. The wood was 15.5" Basswood and the chain was a 36RS off the square grinder. Tomorrow, I will put on my best chain and try the same cut, but without the dogs.
John


----------



## 066 stihl (Sep 10, 2004)

John, are you sure you have permission to play with Doug's saw? That's like playing with your buddy girl friend before he gets too. LOL

Ricky


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

066, i just heard threw the grape vine that Gypo is renting the saw from Doug so not to worry,see i told you that Doug was smart and why wouldn't he be


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Ricky, I thought that might be an issue, but Doug just said," what's another piece of bread off a sliced loaf?"
John


----------



## ehp (Sep 10, 2004)

Gypo you got to watch yourself, donot get Doug p!ssed at you or he will send the boys to visit you for collection services


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 13, 2005)

Looks like we are going to have another one you newbies need to read up.


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 13, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Looks like we are going to have another one you newbies need to read up.



Perhaps some punctuation?

Looks like we are going to have another one. You newbies need to read up.


----------



## ehp (Feb 13, 2005)

If anyone wants to come just let us know so we can have everything set-up , it is at Joker's place. 
New Haven , New York I think is the place , Russ will tell me next time I talk to him, the date is March 19th


----------



## LJS (Feb 13, 2005)

Netree.....here's your chance to come out of the tree and run some saws with the boys. Yeeeeeeeee Haw! LJS


----------



## ehp (Feb 14, 2005)

as long as I donot hear someone say squeal like a piggy , I am fine


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 14, 2005)

*Crofter the Giant Slayer*

It might be bad to call a race too soon. Any manner of thing can happen. Location can be changed 5x over., etc, etc.
I think we should call it the "Woodtick Tournament of Kings".

Anyway, now that Frank has stuck his head in the lions mouth- David & Goliath so to speak, I'm on Frank's side, especially since Tommy laughed at my chain- bad move.... he's out! LOL
Go Pa go!  
LOL


----------



## Crofter (Feb 14, 2005)

Gypo, you are a constant source of comfort. I like having you close! ( so I can see what the f' you are up to)

________________________

If I could only be Half the Man my mother was,

I'd be Twice the Man I never was!


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 14, 2005)

rmihalek said:


> Perhaps some punctuation?
> 
> Looks like we are going to have another one. You newbies need to read up.



Thanks!!!!
I knew it would either be you or Butch to correct me. :blob5:


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 14, 2005)

Tommy laughed at your chain but Andrews stole it from you in Cahoons garage. Who got the last laugh. LOL DAH


----------



## ehp (Feb 14, 2005)

I have heard rumors that Gypo is going to be come a sponsor with his BS hotsaws,


----------



## Crofter (Feb 14, 2005)

I missed the scoop on them Ed. What does BS stand for? Briggs and Stratton?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 14, 2005)

ehp said:


> I have heard rumors that Gypo is going to be come a sponsor with his BS hotsaws,


 I was going to, but now I'm PO'ed at Fales for laughing at my chain, so Frank and I are going into business now. He'll build the chains and I'll build the saws.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 14, 2005)

Crofter said:


> I missed the scoop on them Ed. What does BS stand for? Briggs and Stratton?


 Frank, BS stands for Bone Stock.
John


----------



## Crofter (Feb 14, 2005)

Gypo If you want someone to demo them in the cold start, I have been practicing. Im quicker'n the second bounce of an anvil in a cedar swamp! Chris Ciccora look out!


----------



## ehp (Feb 14, 2005)

God Frank I am glad Gypo answered your question before I did cause I would of got the BS part wrong, I thought the B was for Bull and was trying to figure out a word that started with S that would go with the Bull word but sense to 2 love birds are working together you guys know what best


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 5, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 18, 2005)

Alright then, got a little lull in trapping with the weather and I am planning on this springs GTG's.
What's the rules gonna be. I have that 088 with the head and want to know if I can run it with the head. Are we going to have an unlimted class for heads and pipes. What about fuel all gas class and alky class.

Let me know so I can begin panning.
All the best


----------



## ehp (Dec 19, 2005)

Marky, the rules will be the same as normal but if guys show up with saws with heads on them we just make another class , so with this I would think we can have a gas worksaw with pipe class so no head and then anything goes class, Cahoon can run his bike against Gypo's 346 , Remember you can always go up in the classes but not down, so this mean that you are in the anything goes class and Ken or Russ wants to run in that class with there gas saws they can because they willnot have the power of a alcohol saw, the same with the cc classes if Marky has a 7900 for the 0-80cc class and wants to run it in the 0-100cc class he can.
I am sure there will be more alcohol saws show up now


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 19, 2005)

What about a chain race also???


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 20, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> What about a chain race also???




as soon as YOU file a chain you can race it!!!


----------



## ehp (Dec 20, 2005)

Mark I am sure we can have one of them as well , just let me know what gauge and lenght of chain Tommy sent you


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah Marky....let me know too. I'd like to see more chains there than 10 of ehp's and 1 of Gypo's. Maybe even Jokers an kftree can build one this time! hahaha!


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 20, 2005)

dennis

i trashed about 40ft of chain just learning to make a decent work chain.
but i'm sure i could still make a faster chain than that little ginzo..........unless he use's that ginny grease of his for chain lube. 

i'd be more than happy to run a cahoon chain at the next gtg, should i pm you my address?


----------



## chainsawworld (Dec 20, 2005)

a chain race on the same powerhead? i'm for that. when and where is this meet again? if i can't make it i may have to send some chain with someone. who all is going from near me? of course it will have to be the round file i dont race any more.


----------



## ccicora (Dec 20, 2005)

Marty,
In a group like this either send the best or sit back and watch. Anything less then the best you can produce isn't worth running.


----------



## chainsawworld (Dec 20, 2005)

i really dont want to send my square file.
if i am able to go i will bring it. marty


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 20, 2005)

kftree......shhhhhhhh....Gypo, ehp and jokers are reading this. hahaha!


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 20, 2005)

Ken I will put a little Ginni grease on the chains I have here now. Baffoon thanks for the 72 drive link Christmas gift. Sorry Ken


----------



## rmihalek (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Mark Walhberg (aka Marky Mark and the FunkyBunch),

Have you settled the saw classes for your GTG?

Jokers had 0-50cc, 0-60cc, 0-80cc, 0-100cc and open class (all work saws, one piece heads, mufflers, gas) and then 0-50cc modified class (pipes, nitro, etc.) and open class with pipes/nitro.

There was a clause added that a work saw should be able to cut a "tank full" of cookies if asked and also common fuel source.

My suggestion is that all the saws for a class are put on a pallet. Some neutral observer would dump the fuel and add new fuel. The saws stay on the pallet until the owner retrieves the saw for cutting in full view of all attending (minus those huddled near the grill eating ribs).

Bob


----------



## jokers (Dec 21, 2005)

Great ideas about fueling the saws and quarantining them Bob. I`ll be the impartial fueler and I`ll also tweak the carbs while I`m at it.  

On a more serious not however, what sense does a chain race make? Are we really supposed to believe that Marky makes his own chain or that Gypo could make his chain that good without a $2,000 grinder? If you guys want to have a chain race, let`s do it like The Game of Logging does. Everybody starts with an equally blunted round filed chain, then field sharpens it and makes time cuts. Some of the boys with West Coast connections and fat bank rolls are going to get their asses handed to them. I`ll bet $5k of Simon`s money on this!  

Dennis, as sincerely as I`m your buddy when I talk to you on the phone I`m still your buddy now, but the endless allusion to Gypo or Marky being equipment underdogs at the "ehp show" is getting old and lame.

Russ


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 21, 2005)

jokers said:


> Everybody starts with an equally blunted round filed chain, then field sharpens it and makes time cuts.




Great idea russ, i'm down for that race. i also think there should be a time limit on the sharpening time. this way marky doesn't pay to fly up dennis and have him sharpen his chain while hideing behind the wood shed.


----------



## HELSEL (Dec 21, 2005)

jokers said:


> Great ideas about fueling the saws and quarantining them Bob. I`ll be the impartial fueler and I`ll also tweak the carbs while I`m at it.
> 
> On a more serious not however, what sense does a chain race make? Are we really supposed to believe that Marky makes his own chain or that Gypo could make his chain that good without a $2,000 grinder? If you guys want to have a chain race, let`s do it like The Game of Logging does. Everybody starts with an equally blunted round filed chain, then field sharpens it and makes time cuts. Some of the boys with West Coast connections and fat bank rolls are going to get their asses handed to them. I`ll bet $5k of Simon`s money on this!
> 
> ...



A chain race,When is this gonna take place? I will let Cliff know. 


WEBSTER BOUND


----------



## jokers (Dec 21, 2005)

HELSEL said:


> A chain race,When is this gonna take place? I will let Cliff know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That`s great Rick, I`d love to meet the legend in person, shoot, I`d even like to meet you in person.


----------



## Simonizer (Dec 21, 2005)

jokers said:


> That`s great Rick, I`d love to meet the legend in person, shoot, I`d even like to meet you in person.


Are Silvey grinders the best? Are there better machines?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 21, 2005)

jokers said:


> On a more serious not however, what sense does a chain race make?
> 
> Dennis, as sincerely as I`m your buddy when I talk to you on the phone I`m still your buddy now, but the endless allusion to Gypo or Marky being equipment underdogs at the "ehp show" is getting old and lame. Russ



...."what sense does a chain race make?" Come on Russ...get your head out of ehp's a$$! A chain race "could" make you build a chain of your own. Gypo has, and how do his chains cut? $2000 grinder, at least he made his own chain, and Marky wasn't even at the last gtg with those expensive chains.

Getting old and lame? So are these staged gtg's. All but a couple of saws and chains were ehp's. This gas thing is a joke too! You guy's are so suspicious it's pathetic. I have work saws with heads, and they will cut all day? So, who came up with those rules? Hahaha! We all know who, and why, don't we? You guy's have gotten has chicken as the Rupley's. buddy Dennis


----------



## HELSEL (Dec 21, 2005)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ...."what sense does a chain race make?" Come on Russ...get your head out of ehp's a$$! A chain race "could" make you build a chain of your own. Gypo has, and how do his chains cut? $2000 grinder, at least he made his own chain, and Marky wasn't even at the last gtg with those expensive chains.
> 
> Getting old and lame? So are these staged gtg's. All but a couple of saws and chains were ehp's. This gas thing is a joke too! You guy's are so suspicious it's pathetic. I have work saws with heads, and they will cut all day? So, who came up with those rules? Hahaha! We all know who, and why, don't we? You guy's have gotten has chicken as the Rupey's. buddy Dennis


 

Good job Dennis.. I agree 100%


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 22, 2005)

jokers said:


> Everybody starts with an equally blunted round filed chain, then field sharpens it and makes time cuts. Russ



If this happens...Russ you won't have a chance...ChainsawMarty will be kicking some serious A$$! 


Hahaha!


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> ...."what sense does a chain race make?" Come on Russ...get your head out of ehp's a$$! A chain race "could" make you build a chain of your own. Gypo has, and how do his chains cut? $2000 grinder, at least he made his own chain, and Marky wasn't even at the last gtg with those expensive chains.


This is exactly why I suggested the type of chain race that I did. It would involve a skill vs someone setting up(or having someone else set up) a grinder and going to town. I don`t mean to suggest that having a Pro Sharp will automatically make you a chain builder but it sure is a step up from anything else out there and you can`t refute that. Gypo`s chains cut very well and Gypo is a good operator, just that he`s not the only guy who can have a good run and it has nothing to do with cutting 100mbf a week, or the 10mbf that Gypo cuts.

BTW, I would expect that Gypo would do very well in this competition, are you saying that he wouldn`t? I have no idea how Marky would do based on experience with him but I strongly suspect that he wouldn`t fair too well because I don`t think that he has filed too many chains in his lifetime. 

Another BTW, the only GTG that I`ve been to that Marky also went to, he was outfitted with atleast a couple of expensive chains and his saws were atleast the equal to anyone else`s. Poor little Yiddish Marky.

If everyone has to restore a chain freehand while being timed, how can you say that it doesn`t seperate the men from the boys? You only acknowledge what you consider to be appropriate, you don`t acknowledge that virtually noone in the east is working with square chain and thus have not developed the skill to create a square chain.


Dennis Cahoon said:


> Getting old and lame? So are these staged gtg's. All but a couple of saws and chains were ehp's. This gas thing is a joke too! You guy's are so suspicious it's pathetic.


There is nothing staged at all about these GTGs. We advertised them well in advance and stated that the rules are work saws only in most classes and running pump gas. You are free to run your GTGs any way that you want. We want the GTGs to be fun for guys who don`t have a big investment in the game. The guys who have spent alot of time and money have another objective and there are plenty of shows for them to prove themselves.

Suspicious, I don`t think so. Apparently there is a long legacy of cheating at saw races, you have even alluded to this when you told me about the brothers who fielded an 066 at Morton who nearly beat your 084, and the opinion that cheating is so common place that many races or shows have fuel and tear down rules in place. Are you going to say that this isn`t true?

We don`t have a teardown rule because we wouldn`t want anyone to be able to say that Ed or anyone else just wanted to get a look at their saw building techniques. We say prove that it`s a worksaw by going to the woodpile and making a whole tank full of back to back cuts. If it`s a work saw it won`t be a problem. So far, we haven`t excercised this clause on anyone, even Gypo with the "Boob Job" 044 which runs exceptionally well, and BTW, we had the fuel rule at the last GTG and provided the fuel but that didn`t stop Gypo, Chris, or Kenny from fueling from their own cans but we didn`t smell any nitro in the air either so it was all good. See, we`re about having fun, and how many guys are going to have fun at a GTG if they`ve lost before the saws even started?


Dennis Cahoon said:


> I have work saws with heads, and they will cut all day? So, who came up with those rules? Hahaha! We all know who, and why, don't we? You guy's have gotten has chicken as the Rupley's. buddy Dennis


Actually Dennis, a "no head" rule seems to be the norm out here. I don`t think that Ed has had anything to do with it unless he makes the rules for all the shows. I never thought that he might be, do you think he is? 

If you wanted to run "stock appearing" when anything that fits under the hood is fair game, that`s different, but that precludes most guys from racing without making a sizeable investment, and frankly, the most of the guys at our GTGs don`t have to prove their masculinity by winning chainsaw races.

Don`t let Rick`s compliment of "Good job Dennis........" go to your head. He`s impressed anytime that a person can put more than a ten syllable sentence into a coherent thought.

Your pal, Russ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 22, 2005)

jokers said:


> This is exactly why I suggested the type of chain race that I did. It would involve a skill vs someone setting up(or having someone else set up) a grinder and going to town. I don`t mean to suggest that having a Pro Sharp will automatically make you a chain builder but it sure is a step up from anything else out there and you can`t refute that. Gypo`s chains cut very well and Gypo is a good operator, just that he`s not the only guy who can have a good run and it has nothing to do with cutting 100mbf a week, or the 10mbf that Gypo cuts.
> 
> BTW, I would expect that Gypo would do very well in this competition, are you saying that he wouldn`t? I have no idea how Marky would do based on experience with him but I strongly suspect that he wouldn`t fair too well because I don`t think that he has filed too many chains in his lifetime.
> 
> ...



Russ....when I say "staged" gtg, you know good and well what I'm talking about, and I'm not calling anybody a cheater. I would just like to see some competition besides all ehp saws. Since you're just trying to have fun, why not? One of the funny things to me is, pretty much anyone of you guys could build a woods modded saw, but choose to not to. Same thing with chain. You're never gonna learn anything about chain building doing a round file chain race. Stuck in Lodi again. Hahaha! Remember, your gtg's don't have to prove their masculinity. 

"Suspicious, I don't think so" hahaha! why do you want everybody to run your saw gas. What a joke at a gtg. Are you afraid someone will put nitro in a work saw. Come on!...It don't work that way why friend, and I think you're a little confused about that 066 vs 084 story. We don't even race that kind of saw at Morton. 

One of these days, if you do build your own stuff, and do well, I think you'll see how it feels, and you won't have to wipe the sh!t off your head anymore. Ask Gypo how it feels. hahaha! Later buddy Dennis


----------



## Mr. (Dec 22, 2005)

I would love a chain race ala joker's idea. As long as we can run the powerhead with a chain that we bring first to qualify it for aggressiveness. You said round filed chain. I suggest that we should be able to use any file that we can buy readily from the common online sources i.e. Bailey's, So we can use what we use for the woods not someone elses preference. Also it takes me about an hour to correct someone else's POS chain, so allow atleast that much time. I can't do anything up north until the spring, so take that under advisement before saying I wanted it and wouldn't come.


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Russ....when I say "staged" gtg, you know good and well what I'm talking about, and I'm not calling anybody a cheater.


No Dennis, I don`t know good and well what you are talking about but it sure looks like you`re accusing someone of cheating, or atleast stacking the deck.

If this stacking the deck, how is it any different from the shows in your area where everything is won by your saws or Tommy`s saws and chain?


Dennis Cahoon said:


> Since you're just trying to have fun, why not? One of the funny things to me is, pretty much anyone of you guys could build a woods modded saw, but choose to not to. Same thing with chain. You're never gonna learn anything about chain building doing a round file chain race.


Maybe most of us don`t care enough about race chain to try and learn how to build one. Everyone is interested in having a sharp work chain and since most guys with any saw time at all can produce a reasonable facsimile of a chain sharp enough to cut wood, it would be fun. Besides, I`m pretty sure that even if I built an a$$ kicking chain all I would ever hear from you is that Ed must have built it.


Dennis Cahoon said:


> .......why do you want everybody to run your saw gas. What a joke at a gtg. Are you afraid someone will put nitro in a work saw. Come on!...It don't work that way why friend...


I`m not at all afraid of someone putting nitro in a woods saw. I am concerned about someone putting nitro in their race saw and then competing with those of us running gas saws. This doesn`t seem like an unreasonable concern to me. Would you run a gas work saw against someone`s nitro burner if you had a choice?


Dennis Cahoon said:


> .......and I think you're a little confused about that 066 vs 084 story. We don't even race that kind of saw at Morton.


I am not doubt confused about where the 066 nearly took your 084 but I`m not confused about the other details of the story that you related to me when I asked you if I should buy a 395 or 660. 


Dennis Cahoon said:


> One of these days, if you do build your own stuff, and do well, I think you'll see how it feels, and you won't have to wipe the sh!t off your head anymore. Ask Gypo how it feels. hahaha! Later buddy Dennis


I`m confused here Dennis. If I`m reading you right, I have Ed`s sh!t on my head because I have paid him to build me several saws that I`ve competed with. So if I`m understanding you correctly, buying a product or service from an accomplished craftsman such as Ed, or even yourself puts sh!t on a person`s head, then aren`t you also saying that people like Penny Halvorsen has your sh!t on her head because she bought a bike saw from you, or how about anyone else that has bought one of your saws, do they have your sh!t on their heads also? WOW! Seems like a pretty dim view of the people who pay you alot of money for the toys to compete in their sport.

Russ


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Mr. said:


> I would love a chain race ala joker's idea. As long as we can run the powerhead with a chain that we bring first to qualify it for aggressiveness. You said round filed chain. I suggest that we should be able to use any file that we can buy readily from the common online sources i.e. Bailey's, So we can use what we use for the woods not someone elses preference. Also it takes me about an hour to correct someone else's POS chain, so allow atleast that much time.



Your ideas seem like they could be worked into the details but I surmise that you square file based on your comments, which would give you an inherent advantage. We could still give everyone notice that they need to work on their square filing well enough in advance to actually get some practice, but must guys either won`t or can`t invest in the expensive equipment to square grind.

Everyone obviously needs to run the same powerhead and a few practice cuts with a work chain, not the chain to be raced with, seems fair enough to me.

Russ


----------



## Mr. (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't square file and am not afraid of those who do. I just don't want to set up a chain from scratch with someone's worn out, thought it was made in Europe, piece of Taiwan, only good for doing toe nails, POS file. 

Let the guys do what they do. If someone can convert a rocked out chain into a race chain with just a file in around an hour. We all need to kiss his @$$ and make him teach us.

I seldom learn anything when I win and I've learned alo by competing in everything in my life.

Beat me I'll like it.

My $.02


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

I like the idea of having a chainrace and within an aloted time use whatever fle you deem most worthy.
Just because a square file can make a chain cut faster than a round file, doesn't mean the filer will accomplish that end.
I would say 5-10 minutes with a stock chain will seperate the men from the boys regardless of what file is used.
It seems like everybody is in a fighting mood tonight! lol I already popped on my Kubota dealer!


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 22, 2005)

Russ all I can say is this. Does Dale Earnheart Jr. build the car or just drive it. Me I feel if I can afford the best gear out there why not. How come your not racing Dozer Dan's saws? Because you want the better gear. 

Oh by the way Russ I tend to use the file more than the brand new Silvey I don't know how to use.

I might take a ride up next week with Ken when Ed comes down. Maybe we can fool with some chains I have.


----------



## Crofter (Dec 22, 2005)

If you have a short time limit and especially if you must file on the saw, round filing may win out. Allow a bit more time and use of a chain clamp and the square filed has the jump, I think. How does the chain get evenly dulled?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

Frank, that has been my beef about square filing from the beginning. If ity takes an hour to file one, what freaking good is it? However, if I could file one as fast as I could with a round file it may be worth learning.
The only reason to learn to square file by hand is because it makes a faster race chain unless that was the way I learned to file from day one.
In other words, a lousy square filer can be beat hands down with a round filed chain.
That's if everybody gets my drift.
John


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Russ all I can say is this. Does Dale Earnheart Jr. build the car or just drive it. Me I feel if I can afford the best gear out there why not.


Good to see you posting Marky. I don`t disagree with you, I just don`t understand how you`re attitude fits in with Dennis' that anyone who buys Ed`s saws and chain have their head up his arse. Wouldn`t the same sort of logic apply to guys who buy his or Tommy`s stuff?


Marky Mark said:


> Oh by the way Russ I tend to use the file more than the brand new Silvey I don't know how to use.


kudos to you Marky for learning how to square file, I simply haven`t even considered investing the time. BTW, are you saying that you finally bought a Pro Sharp?


Marky Mark said:


> I might take a ride up next week with Ken when Ed comes down. Maybe we can fool with some chains I have.


It will be good to see you. BTW, I think we`re headed north of the border to meet at Playinwood`s place, bnut I could have this wrong. Wouldn`t be the first time.

Later, Russ


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Frank, that has been my beef about square filing from the beginning. If ity takes an hour to file one, what freaking good is it? However, if I could file one as fast as I could with a round file it may be worth learning.
> The only reason to learn to square file by hand is because it makes a faster race chain unless that was the way I learned to file from day one.
> In other words, a lousy square filer can be beat hands down with a round filed chain.
> That's if everybody gets my drift.
> John



Man, you summed it up nicely for most of us John.

Russ


----------



## Crofter (Dec 22, 2005)

I pretty much have to agree about the practicality for hand filing. If you are on huge wood and piece work and do up spare chains on a square grinder, you may be money ahead. I could probably round file a chain by moonlihgt in a pinch; to do a cecent job square filing takes excellent light. 3 times as long and the files cost 5 times as much. It also takes 40 times as long to learn how! That to gain perhaps 15 % speed. However when it comes to competition we know where the cards fall.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

Russ, I won't try to speak for Dennis, but I think I know what he's trying to say even though he's a Jacka$$. 

We can all look back, but we can't look ahead, however we can glimpse the future somewhat thru history since it has a habit of repeating itself.
You have been around here as long as I have been and we have both seen saw builders come and go for various reasons, however they all had one thing in common. They all wanted everybody to buy "their" saws and the majority of them wanted to keep their clientele right where they wanted them. Right in their hip pocket. In otherwords, anyone who wished to advance beyond their boundaries were no longer in their camp.
And that's where the bullsh!t lies. We all want to improve ourselves and we all want to get ahead.
Fook the freakin sawbuilders if they want to keep you in one spot.
It's not who wins, it's how you play the game. But when you walk up to the log everybody should try to do their best.
All the saw builders have helped me immensely that's why I'm doing my own stuff now.
Those that are relatively new here will find all this going over their head possibly, but the bottom line is Walkers, Greffard, Dunn, Heard are all stepping stones to where we are now regardless of wether they are friends or merely acquantances. Our biggest mistake is to project ourselves as something we are not, and we have sure seen a sh!tpile of that!
This isn't directed at anyone inparticular, but if the shoe fits then wear it!
John


----------



## Crofter (Dec 22, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Russ, SNIP! Fook the freakin sawbuilders if they want to keep you in one spot.
> 
> 
> Snip! All the saw builders have helped me immensely that's why I'm doing my own stuff now.
> ...



Can you paraphrase that by saying, Dont keep your eggs all in the same basket! 

or

If you have a friend, then keep him so,
But never let that friend your secrets know;
For should that friend become a foe,
Then to all the world will your secrets go!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 22, 2005)

Ahhhh Bullsh!t! You round file Culls run dogsh!t chain. If you're cutting scale, times money and you want the best chain on there as possible. I'm not gonna stand there and file a rocked out chisel chain, I change it, and Wha La, fast cutting chain again. You Culls file that piece of sh!t round chain all you want. Hahaha! When I go home, then I'll worry about chain for the next day. But I guarantee you...your round chain ain't gonna out cut my ground or filed chisel chain. How in the hell did I make so long without a round file? Hahaha! You Culls are stuck in the Stone Age. 

HAHAHA 
Later!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

**** you cull! Ok, you round file and I'll square file and I'll still beat you!!!!
Because you're a roundfiling Cull!!!!
Hahaha
John


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi John,

Is this what Dennis was telling you to say while he was just PMing you? I was watching.:Eye: :Eye: 

I agree with the fundamental principle of what you guys are saying but frankly I don`t feel that Ed is holding me back anymore than Dan Henry Or Dennis Greffard held me back, even less so actually.

Ed has told me countless things that I can do to make my own chain or build my own saws. He has encouraged me to try and has even shown me what the insides of a good saw looks like just like he did with You and Hunter and I in November of 04'. Ed has always been at the ready to teach me as far as I`m concerned but I have no delusions about being a a saw builder.

Ed is my friend simply because I like talking to him. I will continue to defend him in the same way that I have defended both you and Dennis(Marky and Tommy too). It`s not about what I can get from any of you and I think that we ought to move along from this topic.

Russ


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 22, 2005)

If I may? 
What would be wrong with a claims race, so to speek? The sort that they have for horses or carts? 

It would be fun, as it would pull intrest from more then the racers, if the rules were set up that "anyone could buy the winning saw for the set price of the claim! 

It would instantely level the playing field, and give a newbe a chance to inter the field, and I'm sure that every builder knows what they would sell there saw for.

Kevin


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

ShoerFast said:


> If I may?
> What would be wrong with a claims race, so to speek? The sort that they have for horses or carts?
> 
> It would be fun, as it would pull intrest from more then the racers, if the rules were set up that "anyone could buy the winning saw for the set price of the claim!
> ...



Interesting concept Kevin but you`ll have to tell me more about how it works since I`m not in to horses or carts. I know that with the supermodifieds that run here at Oswego, usually someone takes a good ******* if their engine is "claimed". The way it works here is that the cost of the engine is not supposed to exceed a certain amount in order to level the playingfield with the obvious risk being that if you put more money into your car and run too fast, someone else is going to take it home at a bargain price. There has been some very bad blood because of this.

I don`t see where this would be very easy to do with a saw since aftermarket parts and wild porting(expensive machine or hand work) are much more limited in woods saws.

Russ


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

jokers said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Is this what Dennis was telling you to say while he was just PMing you? I was watching.:Eye: :Eye:
> 
> Russ


 Russ, I was trying to PM Dennis, but the server was too busy because you and Ed had it tied up!


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Russ, I was trying to PM Dennis, but the server was too busy because you and Ed had it tied up!



I can`t PM anyone since my Inbox is perpetually full.


----------



## thf (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL n pm me i will tell you what to say!!!!!


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

oh....you meant the way that Ed and I attack the server with Yahoo Slurp Spiders and Google Bots.

_Sorry!_


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

thf said:


> LOL n pm me i will tell you what to say!!!!!



Hey, last time I asked you what to say you told me to fook off!


----------



## thf (Dec 22, 2005)

Russ do you want to buy a chain ? i know where you can get one : )


----------



## thf (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL do you want me to tell you that again LOL pm me


----------



## HELSEL (Dec 22, 2005)

Russ guess its time to cut the BS. You and I have a race in the spring in Michigan. EHP and I have one in West Virginia, unless someone chickens out, I'm gonna set my sights for the two races. You guys can race all the chains you want to, I dont care if you smash Simons saw he is a joke anyway, I could give a sh!t less. Good luck merry Christmas.


WEBSTER BOUND


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

HELSEL said:


> Good luck merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> WEBSTER BOUND



Good luck and Merry Christmas to you also Rick!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

jokers said:


> I can`t PM anyone since my Inbox is perpetually full.


 You mean all this time I thought you had me on ignore? 
John


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> You mean all this time I thought you had me on ignore?
> John



C`mon John, you know that I can`t ignore anyone. Besides you`ve got my phone numbers and if you`d give me one for you that wasn`t just an answering service I`d give you a ring.

Later


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 22, 2005)

Ya but, you only call me when there is a serious matter. Now I'm worried.
905 702 8357


----------



## ShoerFast (Dec 22, 2005)

Russ

Yes, it could cause some bad blood, thats sort of why it started. Just as it worked in the colonial states with horses, the Brits would bring outlandishedly well breed horses to race the Americians, just so they could beet them, trying to prove a superier prouduct! 
The Americians fought this with just making a claim on the price of the horse in the race.

For saws, espicialy work saws, the idea is too perfict, as I wouldent think that John would take offence to using his name. Say Gypo could buy 046's off of ebay throw a few parts in them, do a few mods to them and sell them as work saws, for just as a number, 50 beaver, and said there faster then stock! But I came along and wanted some of that coin, as it's always nice to stack a few dimes, ayh! 
We both showed up at a GTG and the race was on, we have our price at 50 beaver pelts, and say he won, yes, I could buy that saw! But if there was a new , new guy, and he just wanted to say that his saws were the fastest, had a cylinder made, had so much time and money invested that there was no way that Gypo's or my saw could compete, our hats off to him,,,,, but he sells the saw, 50 beaver pelts!


----------



## jokers (Dec 22, 2005)

L-Enterprises said:


> Oswego........Bentley Warren. My buddy.



Bentley is one hell of a driver. How many years was he track/International Classic champion? Quite a few!

Have you ever been to Oswego? The track is under new ownership and they are adding attractions including cart racing and trying to make it nicer in general.

Russ


----------



## ccicora (Dec 22, 2005)

You mean no more beer parties with alky fires??? I grew up watching that mayham....


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 22, 2005)

russ

if you want i could always tell marky the wrong day and leave him home to play with his chain's. just let me know ok?


----------



## Rotax Robert (Dec 22, 2005)

gypos numbers 

phone# 905-702-8357
visa# 6254 1895 6588 8744 exp 08/07
MC# 5422 8771 9568 2538 exp 06/08
Debit# 5411 9895 6452 5632 PIN#6521

if anybody needs anything else like gypos passwords please let me know

Rotax Robert


----------



## Brigham (Dec 22, 2005)

Sweet. I think I'll use the credit card number to order a ball gag.


----------



## Mr. (Dec 22, 2005)

It sounds like game on. O.K. We have Canada, New York, California, Mexico, it sounds like AR is most centrally located. Arkansas it is. 

O.K. there's noone from Mexico. Ohio? is Ohio most central?

If you can file a chain and live in Mexico post quickly.

Fred

By the way I get to rock out Gypo's chain and use the one he picked (without ever seeing before and can file someone else's cast-off chain in 5 min..)


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 23, 2005)

jokers said:


> Good to see you posting Marky. I don`t disagree with you, I just don`t understand how you`re attitude fits in with Dennis' that anyone who buys Ed`s saws and chain have their head up his arse. Wouldn`t the same sort of logic apply to guys who buy his or Tommy`s stuff?
> 
> kudos to you Marky for learning how to square file, I simply haven`t even considered investing the time. BTW, are you saying that you finally bought a Pro Sharp?
> 
> ...



Russ If I was to take inventory I have more Chains from Ed then the West Coast. In fact Kenny used my chains that Ed built to beat me. There was one in the pile that I also forgot to bring that day from Ed. Ed brought that one to my attention so I went home and found it in the pile.Fact of the matter I haven't even opened it yet. 

We all know woodshonkie builds the best chain  

I have to laugh every time I go in my shop that Silvey has been sitting there for 18 months or so practically unused. It does act as a hat rack for my Carlton hat and dog leashes. 

I will see if I can make the date, but right now I am under the gun with this weather. Each mink is earned and the pickings are slim. I am at the point where my dog doesn't even get up from laying down sprawled out on the front seat of the truck to look anymore. Time to go do it again.

Gypo did the tooth fairy visit yet.:bang:


----------



## jokers (Dec 23, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Russ If I was to take inventory I have more Chains from Ed then the West Coast. In fact Kenny used my chains that Ed built to beat me. There was one in the pile that I also forgot to bring that day from Ed. Ed brought that one to my attention so I went home and found it in the pile.Fact of the matter I haven't even opened it yet.


Hi Mark,

I know that Ed has built you chains, I`ve seen them. I`m just wondering if Dennis thinks that you have Ed`s skat on your head for this, or do you have Dennis spoor on your head from the chains that he admitted sending you? This is no reflection on you Marky, I`m just trying to see how Den`s logic works. 


Marky Mark said:


> We all know woodshonkie builds the best chain


I`m impressed at how good a chain he is building, but then what do I know.



Marky Mark said:


> I have to laugh every time I go in my shop that Silvey has been sitting there for 18 months or so practically unused.


I guess that I had forgotten about you buying a Pro Sharp. I do remember when you had a Razur Sharp II for sale. I guess the learning curve on the Pro Sharp is fairly steep?


Marky Mark said:


> I will see if I can make the date, but right now I am under the gun with this weather. Each mink is earned and the pickings are slim. I am at the point where my dog doesn't even get up from laying down sprawled out on the front seat of the truck to look anymore. Time to go do it again.


I hear ya on the time and energy factor. I`m sure that you`re working your arse off in achieving your goal. I understand if you can`t make it this time, but you don`t need a special invitation to come to my place. Anytime that I`m not working is good. I`ll roll out the red carpet. Well as red as it gets anyway. 

Russ


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 23, 2005)

jokers said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I know that Ed has built you chains, I`ve seen them. I`m just wondering if Dennis thinks that you have Ed`s skat on your head for this, or do you have Dennis spoor on your head from the chains that he admitted sending you? This is no reflection on you Marky, I`m just trying to see how Den`s logic works. Russ



________________________________________________________________

HoHoHo Russ...you know something funny? I just loaned Marky a couple of chains to show you guys what a race chain from the west coast cuts and looks like. There not his....so he's just has a little cheese on his face. Now you,....how many saws and chains do you own of ehp's? Oh, and how much money have you spent. hahaha! Now here's some logic for you. Just think how good you'd feel if you built a chain that was fast as Gypo's or Wooddonkeys. Ahhhhhhhhha! MerryXmas
_________________________________________________________________


HOHOHO
Your Bud 
Dennis


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 23, 2005)

Dennis's logic works so well I am enjoying some Cali almonds as I read this. Gypo how's the tooth?
Pal,
Marky


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 23, 2005)

Rotax Robert said:


> gypos numbers
> 
> phone# 905-702-8357
> visa# 6254 1895 6588 8744 exp 08/07
> ...




What's his ring finger size? Sure don't want to get the wrong one...


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

Marky Mark said:


> Dennis's logic works so well I am enjoying some Cali almonds as I read this. Gypo how's the tooth?
> Pal,
> Marky



This statement makes no sense, are you merely interjecting so as to say _something, anything_?

Russ


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

ccicora said:


> You mean no more beer parties with alky fires??? I grew up watching that mayham....



Chris, 

Classic Weekend is a local tradition. Despite the fact that part of the former parking area was sold off to a bowling alley, the party still thrives.

Russ


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi Russ, Barky although a troublemaker was refering to my tooth that came loose while I was eating almonds. It was supposed to have been capped after I got a root canal, so I yanked it out on my own.
John


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

HELSEL said:


> Russ guess its time to cut the BS. You and I have a race in the spring in Michigan. EHP and I have one in West Virginia, unless someone chickens out, I'm gonna set my sights for the two races.
> 
> 
> WEBSTER BOUND



Are you planning on chickening out Rick? I`m not, but as I told you in the Michigan GTG thread, I won`t even know if I`m available to be at your basket fook until sometime in February. If it should come to pass that I can`t make this splendid affair, I don`t think that we should never race one another, it may have to be a different time and I`m not going to make excuses to you about why I will protect my livelihood over racing saws.

You`re pretty intimidating with this statement _"I'm gonna set my sights for the two races."_, yeah, almost like the bad guy who wears all black and slaps women and drunks around in a spaghetti bender western. I thought that people grew out of this type of melodrama in grade school. Maybe that`s not true everywhere or for everyone?


_HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!_


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Hi Russ, Barky although a troublemaker was refering to my tooth that came loose while I was eating almonds. It was supposed to have been capped after I got a root canal, *so I yanked it out on my own.*
> John



Ahhhhhh.........glad to see that a few manly men still survive.


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

I don`t follow the Supers all that much but it`s hard to not be aware of what`s going on out there. I have worked with side by side Mike Muldoon during construction of Nine Mile Point Unit Two and shared many drinks and laughs with Eddie Bellinger, although I haven`t seen him in awhile. You probably heard of Mike`s unfortunate accident that ended his promising career?

I believe that Steve Gioia(sp?) is one of the principle owners of the track now and things are shaping up to bring the place back to it`s former glory. Things were going down hill for many years as old man Caruso`s health was declining and when Romey took over, his CPA instincts put a stranglehold on the place which needed much in the way of maintenance and promotion. I like Romey, he did my taxes for many years, but he is far too conservative.

If you come to Oswego in the future, please look me up.

Russ


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

OH BTW, I can hear the Supers run from my front yard.

Maybe we could have the world famous Gypo Logger come down and meet us here for a trip out to the track. There might even be a chainsaw competition on the infield this year. This is no BS from what I have been told.

Russ


----------



## jokers (Dec 24, 2005)

I`ll tell you what, I`d love to run a Murch saw and I`m pretty sure that you`re just being modest. It will be all in fun none the less.

I will be posting here if the chainsaw even comes together. It could be pretty cool.

I hear what you are saying about the small communities. I`ve lived in a few(besides New Haven) and I primarily work by myself in my own little world, lol. 

Russ


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2006)

ehp said:


> Chris i got a saw you can run your 021/025/084 what ever it is with that 088 crank in it,you car ran against the contra that was made in 1958 August the 8th, by the serial number , i got to go find it in the maze of saws down there and see if it will start, now that it easy on the old girl but she will cut the cookie off it just might take sometime thats all
> 
> 
> Now on your race in May ,, if anyone is there you should not be able to place with a 4 second flat time in 10x10 cold start




EHP I see you also have one made in 1958

Rick


----------



## ehp (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes Rick I really have 6 different contras/ Lightings.
And I just happen to know Olea O., he is the man that brought Stihl to Canada and was the dist.for Stihl. Him being from Germany and all had alot of wierd saws and I bought some of them and he gave me some of them cause he knew I would take care of them and not sell them. And that date of August 1958 is what he gave me on the one lighting that I have ran at a few shows but I have been running the 1959 one more cause it was brandnew inside and should last longer with out hurting it. That saw was not sold in Canada he had it shipped from Germany to him, is it a proto type of the 1959 saws not sure but I am not going to tell a man that is over 80 years old that he maybe off a couple months but then he could be correct and it be a saw before they started production in 1959, he was also nice enough to sell me all the parts he had left of the Contras , jugs, pistons, cranks , coils he!! I had almost a pick up load of stuff from him plus like I said before the 66mm bore saw was never a production base motor so it could of came out in 1958.
I have been told that that saw is worth $2500 usa dollars by people , is it? Not sure but I know it is not for sale and when I bite the bullet some will go to my friends like Paul Woodland and the others to the museum here where some of the real old cars we have are going, nice try but you came up short again, anything else you want to know just ask


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 17, 2006)

EHP, In one post you said you got the year from the serial no.The next post you said the guy you got the saw from told you the year. Can you post the serial no.for the 1958, and the contra s



Rick


----------



## ehp (Jan 17, 2006)

Sure Rick I can but I donot own a Contra S , I own saws with 66mm bore but they donot anywhere say Contra S anywhere on them and the 2 66 mm saws say Lighting on them .
I got the year from from Dave Ellis for the one like I said and the other from Olea, nice try again god you must be getting sick of this by now


----------

